# suites / boxes / logen / palcos



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

1	Estadio Monumental U	|	Lima	|	1251
2	Estadio Deportivo Cali	|	Palmira	|	896
3	Estadio Azteca	|	Ciudad de México	|	856
4	Estadio Jalisco	|	Guadalajara	|	660
5	Estadio de Liga Deportiva Universitaria	|	Quito	|	442
6	Estadio Nacional del Perú	|	Lima	|	380
7	Absa Stadium	|	Durban	|	350
8	Cowboys Stadium	|	Arlington	|	342
9	Ellis Park Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	339
10	Estadio Chivas	|	Guadalajara	|	315
11	Estadio de Fútbol Monterrey	|	Monterrey	|	300
12	FedEx Field |	Landover	|	243
13	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	|	Madrid	|	241
14	Estadio George Capwell	|	Guayaquil	|	234
15	MetLife Stadium	|	East Rutherford	|	218
16	Georgia Dome |	Atlanta	|	211
17	Türk Telekom Arena	|	Istanbul	|	198
18	Reliant Stadium |	Houston	|	196
19	Dolphin Stadium |	Miami Gardens	|	195
20	Raymond James Stadium |	Tampa	|	195
21	Soccer City Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	195
22	Old Trafford Stadium	|	Manchester	|	180
23	Brisbane Cricket Ground	|	Brisbane	|	178
24	LP Field |	Nashville	|	177
25	Lincoln Financial Field |	Philadelphia	|	172
26	Stade de France	|	Paris	|	172
27	Estadio Libertadores de America	|	Avellaneda	|	171
28	Lambeau Field |	Green Bay	|	166
30	Wembley Stadium	|	London	|	166
31	Arena Palestra Itália	|	São Paulo	|	166
32	Santa Clara Stadium	|	Santa Clara |	166
33	Ralph Wilson Stadium |	Buffalo	|	164
34	Rogers Center	|	Toronto	|	161
35	Bank of America Stadium	|	Charlotte	|	157
36	Estádio da Luz	|	Lisboa	|	156
37	Mercedez-Benz Superdome	|	New Orleans	|	154
38	Emirates Stadium	|	London	|	152
39	Twickenham Stadium	|	London	|	150
40	Vodafone Arena	|	Istanbul	|	147
41	Cleveland Browns Stadium |	Cleveland	|	145
42	McAfee Coliseum |	Oakland	|	143
43	Lucas Oil Stadium	|	Indianapolis	|	143
44	New Vikings Stadium	|	Minneapolis	|	142
45	Beijing National Stadium	|	Beijing	|	140
46	Cape Town Stadium	|	Cape Town	|	134
47	Soldier Field |	Chicago	|	133
48	Sports Authority Stadium at Mile High |	Denver	|	132
49	New White Hart Lane	|	London	|	132
50	Arena do Grêmio	|	Porto Alegre	|	130
51	Heinz Field |	Pittsburgh	|	129
52	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128
53	Stadium Australia	|	Sydney	|	125
54	Edward Jones Dome	|	St. Louis	|	124
55	San Mamés Barria	|	Bilbao	|	122
56	Ford Field |	Detroit	|	120
57	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	|	Lisboa	|	120
58	White Hart Lane |	London	|	120
59	Moses Mabhida Stadium	|	Durban	|	120
60	M&T Bank Stadium	|	Baltimore	|	119
61	Paul Brown Stadium |	Cincinnati	|	114
62	Qualcomm Stadium	|	San Diego	|	113
63	Hubert H. Humphrey Metrodome	|	Minneapolis	|	113
64	Darrell K Royal-Texas Memorial Stadium	|	Austin	|	110
65	Estádio do Maracanã |	Rio de Janeiro	|	110
66	OL Stadium	|	Lyon	|	106
67	Allianz Arena	|	München	|	106
68	Villa Park	|	Birmingham	|	105
69	Pontiac Silverdome	|	Pontiac	|	102
70	Memorial Stadium	|	Clemson	|	100
71	Estádio Governador Magalhães Pinto	|	Belo Horizonte	|	98
72	Estádio do Dragão	|	Porto	|	96
73	Estadio Brigadier Gral E. López	|	Colón de Santa Fe	|	96
74	Estadio La Peineta	|	Madrid	|	94
75	Candlestick Park	|	San Francisco	|	93
76	St. James´ Park	|	Newcastle upon Tyne	|	93
77	Friends Arena	|	Stockholm	|	92
78	Estadio Azul	|	Ciudad de México	|	92
79	Veltins Arena	|	Gelsenkirchen	|	90
80	Arena Corinthians	|	São Paulo	|	89
81	AAMI Stadium	|	Adelaide	|	89
82	University of Phoenix Stadium |	Glendale	|	88
83	Gillette Stadium	|	Foxborough	|	87
84	Croke Park	|	Dublin	|	87
85	Juventus Stadium	|	Torino	|	84
86	Amsterdam ArenA	|	Amsterdam	|	83
87	Grand Stade	|	Lille	|	83
88	Qwest Field |	Seattle	|	82
89	Ohio Stadium	|	Columbus	|	81
90	Commerzbank-Arena	|	Frankfurt	|	81
91	Arrowhead Stadium |	Kansas City	|	80
92	Olympiastadion	|	Berlin	|	76
93	Jacksonville Municipal Stadium |	Jacksonville	|	75
94	Estadio Vicente Calderón	|	Madrid	|	74
95	Camp Randall Stadium	|	Madison	|	72
96	Nou Estadio Valencia	|	Valencia	|	72
97	Timsah Arena	|	Bursa	|	72
98	Arena Fonte Nova	|	Salvador	|	71
99	Lang Park / Suncorp Stadium	|	Brisbane	|	71
100	Boleyn Ground	|	London	|	70
101	Weser Stadion	|	Bremen	|	70
102	Stadion Narodowy	|	Warszawa	|	69
103	City of Manchester Stadium	|	Manchester	|	68
104	Gran Parque Central |	Montevideo	|	68
105	Docklands Stadium	|	Melbourne	|	66
106	Westpac Stadium	|	Wellington	|	64
107	VTB Bank Stadium	|	Moscow	|	64
108	Şükrü Saracoğlu Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	64
109	National Stadium	|	Singapore	|	62
110	Munhak Stadium	|	Incheon	|	61
111	Stade Marcel Picot	|	Nancy	|	60
112	Stade Vélodrome	|	Marseille	|	60
113	Beaver Stadium	|	State College	|	60
114	Stadion Lokomotiv	|	Moskvá	|	60
115	Chernomorets Stadium	|	Odessa	|	60
116	Longgang Stadium	|	Shenzhen	|	60
117	Subiaco Oval	|	Perth	|	59
118	Elland Road	|	Leeds	|	57
119	Estadio Jose Zorrilla	|	Valladolid	|	57
120	Ben Hill Griffin Stadium	|	Gainesville	|	56
121	Worldcup Stadium	|	Seoul	|	56
122	Şehir Stadi	|	Konya	|	56
123	Donbass Arena	|	Donetsk	|	55
124	Oklahoma Memorial Stadium	|	Norman	|	54
125	Swedbank Stadion	|	Malmö	|	54
126	Kadir Has Stadi	|	Kayseri	|	52
127	Stade Louis Dugauguez	|	Sedan	|	52
128	Stade de Gerland	|	Lyon	|	51
129	Carter-Finley Stadium	|	Raleigh	|	51
130	Stamford Bridge	|	London	|	51
131	Imtech Arena	|	Hamburg	|	50
132	Gelredome	|	Arnhem	|	49
133	Akyazi Stadi	|	Trabzon	|	49
134	RheinEnergie Stadion |	Köln	|	48
135	Toyota Park	|	Bridgeview	|	48
136	Selhurst Park	|	London	|	48
137	Investors Group Field	|	Winnipeg	|	47
138	Philips Stadion	|	Eindhoven	|	46
139	Ricoh Arena	|	Coventry	|	46
140	Borussia-Park	|	Mönchengladbach	|	45
141	Estadio Pascual Guerreo	|	Cali	|	44
142	Stadion Miejski w Poznaniu |	Poznan	|	44
143	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	44
144	Estadi Cornellà-El Prat	|	Barcelona	|	44
145	Nice Eco Stadium	|	Nice	|	44
146	The Home Depot Center	|	Carson	|	43
147	Reebok Stadium	|	Bolton	|	43
148	Carrow Road	|	Norwich	|	42
149	Arena Nationala	|	Bucharest	|	42
150	Galpharm Stadium	|	Huddersfield	|	42
151	MSV-Arena	|	Duisburg	|	41
152	Franklins Garden	|	Northampton	|	40
153	Arena Bałtycka	|	Gdańsk	|	40
154	Kyocera Stadion	|	The Hague	|	40
155	Stadion Eden	|	Praha	|	40
156	De Kuip / Feijenoord Stadion	|	Rotterdam	|	40
157	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	|	Pireas	|	40
158	Rhein-Neckar-Arena	|	Sinsheim	|	40
159	NSC Olympic	|	Kyiv	|	39
160	Pepsi Arena	|	Warszawa	|	39
161	Constant Vanden Stock Stadion	|	Anderlecht	|	39
162	Twickenham Stoop	|	London	|	39
163	AEL Arena	|	Larissa	|	38
164	Millerntor-Stadion	|	Hamburg	|	38
165	Sonera stadium	|	Helsinki	|	36
166	Aviva Stadium	|	Dublin	|	36
167	Stade de la Beaujoire	|	Nantes	|	36
168	City Ground	|	Nottinghamshire	|	36
169	Coface Arena	|	Mainz	|	35
170	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	34
171	Stadion Henryka Reymana	|	Krakow	|	34
172	TCF Bank Stadium |	Minneapolis	|	37
173	Stadium de Toulouse	|	Toulouse	|	33
174	Pride Park	|	Derby	|	33
175	Volkswagen-Arena	|	Wolfsburg	|	32
176	Stade Auguste Delaune	|	Reims |	32
177	Anfield Stadium	|	Liverpool	|	32
178	Bramall Lane Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	31
179	Stade Michel d'Ornano	|	Caen	|	30
180	Stade Ernest Wallon	|	Toulouse	|	30
181	Stade de la Mosson	|	Montpellier	|	30
182	Estadio El Madrigal	|	Vila-real	|	30
183	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza	|	Milano	|	30
184	Red Bull Arena	|	Harrison	|	30
185	BMO Field	|	Toronto	|	30
186	Columbus Crew Stadium	|	Columbus	|	30
187	The Darlington Arena	|	Darlington	|	30
188	Stadion Miejski we Wrocławiu	|	Wrocław	|	30
189	AWD Arena	|	Hannover	|	29
190	The Hawthorns	|	West Bromwich	|	29
191	Peter Mokaba Stadium	|	Polokwane	|	28
192	Tivoli-Stadion	|	Aachen	|	28
193	Madejski Stadium	|	Reading	|	28
194	Kingston Communications Stadium	|	Hull	|	28
195	LTU Arena	|	Düsseldorf	|	27
196	Stadion Maksimir	|	Zagreb	|	27
197	DKB-Arena	|	Rostock	|	26
198	Stade Auguste Bonal	|	Sochaux-Montbéliard |	26
199	Hampden Park	|	Glasgow	|	26
200	Craven Cottage	|	London	|	26
201	Stadion Cracovii	|	Krakow	|	26
202	Stadion An der Alten Försterei	|	Berlin	|	25
203	Robina Stadium	|	Gold Coast	|	25
204	New Stadium	|	Astana	|	24
205	Wildparkstadion	|	Karlsruhe	|	24
206	SchücoArena	|	Bielefeld	|	24
207	Melbourne Rectangular Stadium	|	Melbourne	|	24
208	Estadi Camp Nou	|	Barcelona	|	23
209	Worldcup Stadium	|	Suwon	|	23
210	Stadion an der Lohmühle	|	Lübeck	|	22
211	Leigh sports village	|	Leigh	|	22
212	Ta' Qali National Stadium	|	Attard	|	22
213	Dick's Sporting Goods Park	|	Commerce City	|	22
214	Hindmarsh Stadium	|	Adelaide	|	22
215	Deepdale	|	Preston	|	22
216	Signal Iduna Park	|	Dortmund	|	22
217	Thomond Park	|	Limerick	|	20
218	Stadion Śląski	|	Chorzów	|	20
219	Robertson Stadium	|	Houston	|	20
220	Worldcup Stadium	|	Daejeon	|	20
221	east-Credit Stadion	|	Nürnberg	|	20
222	Stade Nungesser II	|	Valenciennes	|	20
223	Amex Stadium	|	Brighton	|	20
224	Priestfield Stadium	|	Gillingham	|	20
225	Stade Chaban-Delmas	|	Bordeaux	|	19
226	Meadow Lane	|	Nottingham	|	18
227	Stade Geoffroy Guichard	|	St Etienne	|	18
228	Hillsborough Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	18
229	Celtic Park	|	Glasgow	|	18
230	Stade de Suisse	|	Bern	|	18
231	Grand Stade de Tanger	|	Tanger	|	18
232	Cristal Arena	|	Genk	|	17
233	Pizza Hut Park	|	Frisco	|	17
234	Stade de la Route de Lorient	|	Rennes	|	17
235	Stade du Hainaut	|	Valenciennes	|	17
236	Stade des Alpes	|	Grenoble	|	16
237	Stade de l'Aube	|	Troyes |	16
238	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	|	Athina	|	16
239	Zentralstadion	|	Leipzig	|	16
240	Stadion Magdeburg	|	Magdeburg	|	15
241	Stade Francis le Blé	|	Brest |	15
242	Grand Stade de Marrakech	|	Marrakech	|	15
243	The Oval	|	London	|	15
244	New Bucks Head	|	Telford	|	15
245	Parc y Scarlets	|	Llanelli	|	15
246	Stadio Ennio Tardini |	Parma	|	14
247	Ravenhill Stadium	|	Belfast	|	14
248	Brita Arena	|	Wiesbaden	|	14
249	Preußenstadion	|	Münster	|	14
250	Cardiff City Stadium	|	Cardiff |	14
251	Kaftanzoglio Stadium	|	Thessaloniki	|	14
252	Stade TP Mazembe	|	Lubumbashi	|	14
253	Munsu Football Stadium	|	Ulsan	|	13
254	Rodney Parade	|	Newport	|	13
255	Bescot Stadium |	Walsall	|	13
256	Langtree Park	|	St Helens	|	12
257	Salford City Stadium	|	Salford	|	12
258	Rize Stadi	|	Rize	|	12
259	Goodison Park	|	Liverpool	|	12
260	World Cup Stadium	|	Daegu	|	12
261	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	|	Kaiserslautern	|	12
262	Stade du Moustoir	|	Lorient	|	12
263	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	|	Basel	|	11
264	Stadion Essen	|	Essen	|	11
265	Ibrox Stadium	|	Glasgow	|	10
266	BayArena	|	Leverkusen	|	10
267	Murrayfield Stadium	|	Edinburgh	|	10
268	Osnatel-Arena	|	Osnabrück	|	10
269	Stadion am Bruchweg	|	Mainz	|	8
270	Worldcup Stadium	|	Jeonju	|	8
271	Racecourse Ground	|	Wrexham	|	8
272	The New Lawn	|	Nailsworth	|	8
273	The Shay	|	Halifax	|	6
274	Globe Arena	|	Morecambe	|	5
275	Owlerton greyhound racing stadium	|	Sheffield	|	5
276	Falkirk Stadium	|	Falkirk	|	4
277	Teddy stadium	|	Jerusalem	|	1
278	Firhill	|	Glasgow	|	1


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Villa PArk?
White hart Lane?
Ibrox Park?
Celtic park?


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

according to fussballtempel

Old Trafford: 138
Emirates Stadium: 215
St. James Park: 185
Stadium Of Light: 96
City of Manchester Stadium: 143
Anfield: 110
Villa Park: 102
Stamford Bridge: 138

I'm not entirely sure this is accurate to be honest, I would've thought Old Trafford would have more than St. James/CoMs/Stamford Bridge


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

*NFL Stadiums as of 2007*

Arrowhead Stadium (Kansas City): 80
Bank of America Stadium (Carolina): 158
Cleveland Browns Stadium (Cleveland): 151
Dolphin Stadium (Miami): 195
Edward Jones Dome (St. Louis): 124
FedEx Field (Washington): 280
Ford Field (Detroit): 120
Georgia Dome (Atlanta): 203
Giants Stadium (Giants and Jets): 119
Gillette Stadium (New England): 80
Heinz Field (Pittsburgh): 117
Invesco Field at Mile High (Denver): 102
Jacksonville Municipal Stadium {Formerly Alltel Stadium}(Jacksonville): 75
Lambeau Field (Green Bay): 167
Lincoln Financial Field (Philadelphia): 172
LP Field (Tennessee): 156
M & T Bank Stadium (Baltimore): 108
McAfee Coliseum (Oakland): 143
Metrodome (Minnesota): 113
Monster Park (San Francisco): 93
Paul Brown Stadium (Cincinnati): 114
Raymond James Stadium (Tampa Bay): 195
Quallcom Stadium (San Diego): 113
Qwest Field (Seattle): 82
Ralph Wilson Stadium (Buffalo): 164
Reliant Stadium (Houston): 187
RCA Dome (Indianapolis): 104
Soldier Field (Chicago): 113
Superdome (New Orleans): 137
Texas Stadium (Dallas): 379! (Built before club seats were even possible)
University of Phoenix Stadium (Arizona): 88


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

matherto said:


> according to fussballtempel
> 
> Old Trafford: 138
> Emirates Stadium: 215
> ...


you listetd the number of media seats 

Bigmac1212
thank you very much
i will add them later in my list
how big are those boxes in the USA?


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

www.sercan.de said:


> Telstra stadium?
> .


http://www.telstrastadium.com.au/index.aspx?link_id=4.246

"..100 private suites
131 open corporate boxes...."

= *231*


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

thank you
1	Estadio Azteca	856
2	Texas Stadium 379
3	Absa Stadium	350
4	FedEx Field 280
5	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	241
6	Telstra Stadium	231
7	Georgia Dome 203
8	Dolphin Stadium 195
9	Raymond James Stadium 195
10	Reliant Stadium 187
11	Lincoln Financial Field 172
12	Stade de France	168
13	Lambeau Field 167
14	Ralph Wilson Stadium 164
15	Bank of America Stadium	158
16	LP Field 156
17	Estádio da Luz	156
18	Cleveland Browns Stadium 151
19	Emirates Stadium	150
20	McAfee Coliseum 143
21	Superdome 137
22	Millenium Stadium	128
23	Edward Jones Dome 124
24	Ford Field 120
25	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	120
26	Giants Stadium 119
27	Heinz Field 117
28	Paul Brown Stadium 114
29	Soldier Field 113
30	Quallcom Stadium 113
31	Metrodome	113
32	M & T Bank Stadium 108
33	Allianz Arena	106
34	RCA Dome 104
35	Invesco Field at Mile High 102
36	Monster Park 93
37	University of Phoenix Stadium 88
38	Qwest Field 82
39	Veltins Arena	81
40	Gillette Stadium 80
41	Arrowhead Stadium 80
42	Olympiastadion Berlin	76
43	Commerzbank-Arena	76
44 Jacksonville Municipal Stadium 75
45	Nou Estadio Valencia	72
46	Weser Stadion	70
47	City of Manchester Stadium	68
48	Stadion Lokomotiv	60
49	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	56
50	Amsterdam ArenA	52
51	AOL Arena	50
52	RheinEnergie Stadion 48
53	Ricoh Arena	46
54	Gottlieb-Daimler-Stadion	44
55	Borussia-Park	42
56	MSV-Arena	41
57	De Kuip	40
58	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	40
59	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	34
60	Volkswagen-Arena	32
61	AWD Arena	29
62	Kadir Has Sehir Stadi	26
63	LTU Arena	22
64	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	16
65	Zentralstadion	16
66	east-Credit Stadion	14
67	Stade de Suisse	13
68	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	12
69	Signal Iduna Park	11
70	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	11
71	BayArena	10

how big are the suits in the Telstra stadium?


----------



## freddiewa (Apr 9, 2006)

Estadio Monumental "Lolo Fernandez" (Universitario de Deportes) in Lima - Peru, has more than 1000 private suites. I'm not sure exactly how many. Can anybody help with that and a picture??

Thanks


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

But the numbers of boxes depends on how big they are...


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

yeah i know
Bernabeu old ones, south american, some north americans and i think also the one in South Africa are old ones
La Bombanera's biggest one is Maradonas suit
but its only 9m²


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

^^Yay Bernabeu has a lot old crappy ones and some modern decent ones, the mixer the better


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Bernabeu is crazy in terms of palcos 
they have nearly eveyy stlye
between tiers









suits towers (new ones) and Bernabeu unique under the staircase boxes (old ones?)


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Those seats under the stairs in Bernabéu are strange. Those boxes can not be connected directly with VIP facilities, can they?

And then the new blocks in the corners: they simply take away the view for a number of people!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

true
never notice that the seats in the corner of the stands behind the goals can't be sold because it is impossible to see 100% or the pitch


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

This = 856?


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

unless they are all 4 seat boxes I can't see the Azteca havng more than 300 or 400.


----------



## freddiewa (Apr 9, 2006)

I got the data and some pictures of Estadio Monumental U in Lima, Peru(from Gremco, the construction company that buit it)

The data I got is *1146 suites *(with 9 or 18 seats), distribuited in 7 stories buildings around the stadium, except in the north stand which has 6 stories and in the south stand which has 5 stories (because o a terrace above 5th floor), and a total capacity of *80000 people*.




























See You!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

thank you freddiewa
as i said
Azteca has got old ones, so IMO they are quite small
But Monumental U is a "new" stadium and IMO it has got "normal" sized palcos
am i wrong freddiewa?
do you know how big these palcos are?
BTW, new Galatasaray stadium will have 150 boxes  :banana: :cheers: 

1	Estadio Monumental U	1146
2	Estadio Azteca	856
3	Texas Stadium 379
4	Absa Stadium	350
5	FedEx Field 280
6	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	241
7	Telstra Stadium	231
8	Georgia Dome 203
9	Dolphin Stadium 195
10	Raymond James Stadium 195
11	Reliant Stadium 187
12	Lincoln Financial Field 172
13	Stade de France	168
14	Lambeau Field 167
15	Ralph Wilson Stadium 164
16	Bank of America Stadium	158
17	LP Field 156
18	Estádio da Luz	156
19	Cleveland Browns Stadium 151
20	Emirates Stadium	150
21	McAfee Coliseum 143
22	Superdome 137
23	Millenium Stadium	128
24	Edward Jones Dome 124
25	Ford Field 120
26	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	120
27	Giants Stadium 119
28	Heinz Field 117
29	Paul Brown Stadium 114
30	Soldier Field 113
31	Quallcom Stadium 113
32	Metrodome	113
33	M & T Bank Stadium 108
34	Allianz Arena	106
35	RCA Dome 104
36	Invesco Field at Mile High 102
37	Monster Park 93
38	University of Phoenix Stadium 88
39	Qwest Field 82
40	Veltins Arena	81
41	Gillette Stadium 80
42	Arrowhead Stadium 80
43	Olympiastadion Berlin	76
44	Commerzbank-Arena	76
45	Jacksonville Municipal Stadium 75
46	Nou Estadio Valencia	72
47	Weser Stadion	70
48	City of Manchester Stadium	68
49	Stadion Lokomotiv	60
50	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	56
51	Amsterdam ArenA	52
52	AOL Arena	50
53	RheinEnergie Stadion 48
54	Ricoh Arena	46
55	Gottlieb-Daimler-Stadion	44
56	Borussia-Park	42
57	MSV-Arena	41
58	De Kuip	40
59	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	40
60	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	34
61	Volkswagen-Arena	32
62	AWD Arena	29
63	Kadir Has Sehir Stadi	26
64	LTU Arena	22
65	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	16
66	Zentralstadion	16
67	east-Credit Stadion	14
68	Stade de Suisse	13
69	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	12
70	Signal Iduna Park	11
71	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	11
72	BayArena	10


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Boxes like in the Monumental U are quite common in some South American countries, several floors on top of each other.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Roger Centre 43


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

the suits prices for the 1996 stadiums project of GS were between 27,000 - 200,000 dolar
but this was calculated for 1996 Turkey
looks like the new stadium will have 150-180 boxes and the max. price can be +200.000 $-US


----------



## Sparks (Jan 14, 2004)

Wembley has 160.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

160?!
i thought 170?!
do you have a source?
thanks


----------



## Sparks (Jan 14, 2004)

http://www.wembleystadium.com/pressbox/pressReleases/dashForseats50Million20030605.htm


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

www.sercan.de said:


> 303!
> thats a lot
> but i can't see them
> between the 1st and 2nd tier of the north stand there is a suit level
> ...


There is a glass-fronted box/suite level encircling the entire 1st tier (sides, ends, corners) almost seamlessley (only the Police monitoring station, the broadcast TV studio and the MUTV studio break the continuity. A similar configuration exists behind the 2nd tier, along the North Stand only.

Matherto, you are correct that behind the glass-fronted areas (North and South stands) are large banqueting areas (I've been in both) where guests eat before the game and then walk to their cushioned seat in the stand area (within the tier). If you notice on your way from table to viewing seat, there is a small, private area immediately behind the glass along the length of the stands. Here are partitioned sections which seat diners who watch the game from their table. Just because they are not partioned off at the rear (from the wider banqueting area), it doesn't mean they can't be counted.

I stand by my earlier assessment - especially as you're counting areas within the Azteca where those who sit within them are actually sat 'outside', albeit on balconies of sorts. I don't think you can have it both ways

Perhaps a firmer definition between a 'box' and a 'suite' is needed


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

for me this is a box/suits tec.

a luxury room in the stadium where you can wath the game
imostly it has got some rows infront of the glass facade for 10-18 persons

as you can see the RheinEnergie stadium has got a 2 floor high suit area with 2 rows infront of it
the 2nd suit level has a own balcony


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

Are you counting arenas too? Because if you are this list is going to get a whole lot longer, as most large arenas in North America have between 40 and 160 suites (HSBC has 80, Staples Center has 160!). 

I'm enjoying one here, they seat 12-18, as you can see they are in the middle section that circles the arena. Oh, and the roof was almost blown off the place last night when the Sabres tied the Rangers with 7 seconds left, then beat them in overtime to take a 3-2 series lead :banana:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

actually i wanted to make an own list for arenas 
dou you know some of the american one?


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Partial List of Arenas
United Center 212
Palace at Auburn Hills 185
Staples Center 160
Scotiabank Place 140
American Airlines Center 136
Wachovia Center 124
MCI Center 114
TD Banknorth Garden 104
Pepsi Center 95
Madison Square Garden 89
US Airways Center 88
Phillips Arena 83
HSBC Arena 80
Toyota Center 80
Xcel Center 72
Sommet Center 72
Rose Garden 70
Oracle Arena 70
Target center 68
Bradley Center 68
HP Pavilion 64
Charlotte Arena 64
Fedex Forum 63
Key Arena 58
New Orleans Arena 56
EnergySolutions Center 56
AT&T Center 54
Amway Center 26

Many of these have other premium options, usually numerous club seats and in several cases lodge boxes, terrace tables, restaurants overlooking the court/ice and ect.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

> 1	Estadio Azteca	856
> 2	Absa Stadium	350
> 3	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	241
> 4	Stade de France	168
> ...


:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Benn said:


> Partial List of Arenas
> AT&T Center 54


I thought that the San Antonio arena had 12 unusual "bunker" suites, making the total number of suites 66.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Thank you very much Benn
But how many does the MCI have?

The o2 dome in London should have also +100?!?

United Center 212
Palace at Auburn Hills 185
Staples Center 160
Köln Arena	160
Scotiabank Place 140
American Airlines Center	136
Wachovia Center 124
MCI Center	?
TD Banknorth Garden 104
Pepsi Center 95
Madison Square Garden 89
O2 Arena	89
US Airways Center 88
Phillips Arena 83
HSBC Arena 80
Toyota Center 80
Xcel Center 72
Sommet Center 72
Rose Garden 70
Oracle Arena 70
Target center 68
Bradley Center 68
HP Pavilion 64
Charlotte Arena 64
Fedex Forum 63
Key Arena 58
New Orleans Arena 56
EnergySolutions Center 56
Belgrade Arena	56
AT&T Center 54
Swedbank Arena	48
Arena Riga	43
Siemens Arena	42
SAP Arena	42
TUI Arena	42
ISS Dome	38
Amway Center 26
Arena Nürnberg	26
Königspalast	22
Hallenstadion	20
Porsche Arena	20
Ostseehalle	11
Arena Wetzlar	8


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

The shear about of boxes in north western South American stadiums(Peru, Columbia, Ecuador) compaired to the rest of the world have always interested me. I'd guess that with so many alot of those using them are middle rather than upper/business class as they are elsewhere. Is it a tradision thing? fear of the masses etc?

Estadio Isidro Romero Carbo, in Guayaquil, Ecuador must also be near the top if you the one in peru.


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

MoreOrLess said:


> Estadio Isidro Romero Carbo, in Guayaquil, Ecuador must also be near the top if you the one in peru.


That stadium reminds me of Lambeau Field here in America, prior to the latest renovations.


----------



## rsca-fan (Jun 11, 2007)

The Anderlecht stadium in Brussels has 37 Loges(each 12 seats)and 1500 bussines-seats
The new stadium shall have more than 400 loges for 5000 people


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

MCI has 114, sorry I missed that. I would guess the O2 has about 100-120, but I don't know for sure, that list is just a start. Oh and I believe the 54 suites at AT&T includes the open suites, so 42 traditional suites, and the twelve in the lower level.


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

*Club Deportivo GUadalajara boxes stadium*



Benn said:


> MCI has 114, sorry I missed that. I would guess the O2 has about 100-120, but I don't know for sure, that list is just a start. Oh and I believe the 54 suites at AT&T includes the open suites, so 42 traditional suites, and the twelve in the lower level.



YOu are forgetting the Jalisco Stadium, Located in GUadalajara, Jalisco in Mexico.
IT has 660 BOXES and a 1 big box for the press for 168 people.
The total capacity is 56,713 and the teams that plays there are:
Club Deportivo Guadalajara
Club Atlas

Best Regards
Othon Santillan Nuñez

p.d. info taken from official guadalajara web page
www.chivascampeon.com


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Thank you guys

Stadiums
1	Estadio Monumental U	1146
2	Estadio Azteca	856
3	Estadio Jalisco	660
4	Texas Stadium 379
5	Absa Stadium	350
6	FedEx Field 280
7	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	241
8	Telstra Stadium	231
9	Georgia Dome 203
10	Dolphin Stadium 195
11	Raymond James Stadium 195
12	Reliant Stadium 187
13	Lincoln Financial Field 172
14	Suncorp Stadium	170
15	Stade de France	168
16	Lambeau Field 167
17	Ralph Wilson Stadium 164
18	Bank of America Stadium	158
19	LP Field 156
20	Estádio da Luz	156
21	Cleveland Browns Stadium 151
22	Emirates Stadium	150
23	McAfee Coliseum 143
24	Superdome 137
25	Millenium Stadium	128
26	Edward Jones Dome 124
27	Ford Field 120
28	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	120
29	Giants Stadium 119
30	Heinz Field 117
31	Paul Brown Stadium 114
32	Soldier Field 113
33	Quallcom Stadium 113
34	Metrodome	113
35	M & T Bank Stadium 108
36	Allianz Arena	106
37	RCA Dome 104
38	Invesco Field at Mile High 102
39	Estádio do Dragão	96
40	Monster Park 93
41	University of Phoenix Stadium 88
42	Amsterdam ArenA	83
43	Qwest Field 82
44	Veltins Arena	81
45	Gillette Stadium 80
46	Arrowhead Stadium 80
47	Olympiastadion Berlin	76
48	Commerzbank-Arena	76
49	Jacksonville Municipal Stadium 75
50	Estadio Vicente Calderón	74
51	Nou Estadio Valencia	72
52	Weser Stadion	70
53	City of Manchester Stadium	68
54	Stadion Lokomotiv	60
55	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	56
56	AOL Arena	50
57	RheinEnergie Stadion 48
58	Ricoh Arena	46
59	Gottlieb-Daimler-Stadion	44
60	Roger Center	43
61	Borussia-Park	42
62	MSV-Arena	41
63	De Kuip	40
64	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	40
65	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	34
66	Volkswagen-Arena	32
67	BMO Field	30
68	AWD Arena	29
69	Kadir Has Sehir Stadi	26
70	Estadi Camp Nou	23
71	LTU Arena	22
72	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	16
73	Zentralstadion	16
74	east-Credit Stadion	14
75	Stade de Suisse	13
76	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	12
77	Signal Iduna Park	11
78	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	11
79	BayArena	10


Arenas
1	United Center 212
2	Palace at Auburn Hills 185
3	Staples Center 160
4	Köln Arena	160
5	Scotiabank Place 140
6	American Airlines Center	136
7	Wachovia Center 124
8	MCI Center	114
9	TD Banknorth Garden 104
10	Pepsi Center 95
11	Madison Square Garden 89
12	O2 Arena	89
13	US Airways Center 88
14	Phillips Arena 83
15	HSBC Arena 80
16	Toyota Center 80
17	Xcel Center 72
18	Sommet Center 72
19	Rose Garden 70
20	Oracle Arena 70
21	Target center 68
22	Bradley Center 68
23	HP Pavilion 64
24	Charlotte Arena 64
25	Fedex Forum 63
26	Key Arena 58
27	New Orleans Arena 56
28	EnergySolutions Center 56
29	Belgrade Arena	56
30	AT&T Center 54
31	Swedbank Arena	48
32	Arena Riga	43
33	Siemens Arena	42
34	SAP Arena	42
35	TUI Arena	42
36	ISS Dome	38
37	Amway Center 26
38	Arena Nürnberg	26
39	Königspalast	22
40	Hallenstadion	20
41	Porsche Arena	20
42	Ostseehalle	11
43	Arena Wetzlar	8

An pics of the new Anderlecht stadium?
400 would be a new record for Europe. A very clear one


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

larsul said:


> YOu are forgetting the Jalisco Stadium, Located in GUadalajara, Jalisco in Mexico.
> IT has 660 BOXES and a 1 big box for the press for 168 people.
> The total capacity is 56,713 and the teams that plays there are:
> Club Deportivo Guadalajara
> ...


I was making a list of indoor arenas, although that definitely needs to be on the stadiums list. Thanks


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Updated list of Arenas (with firm and rough numbers on other premium seating)
1.United Center 212 (about 2,800 club seats)
2.Palace at Auburn Hills 185
T3.Staples Center 160 (2,500 club seats)
T3.Köln Arena 160
5.Scotiabank Place 140 (about 2,500 club seats)
6.American Airlines Center 136 (2,500 club seats)
7.Wachovia Center 124 (1,880 club seats)
8.Verison Center 114 (about 2,500 club seats)
9.TD Banknorth Garden 104 (about 1,200 club seats)
10.G.M. Place 100 (2,195 club seats)
11.Pepsi Center 95 (2,000 club seats)
12.Quicken Loans Arena 92 (2,000 club seats)
13.Madison Square Garden 89
14.O2 Arena 89
15.US Airways Center 88 (900 club seats, 22 lodge boxes)
16.Phillips Arena 83 (2,000 club seats, courtside supersuite)
17.HSBC Arena 80 (about 2,500 club seats)
18.Toyota Center 80 (2,900 club seats, 23 event suites)
19.RBC Center 70 (2,000 club seats)
20.SaddleDome 74
T21.Xcel Center 72 (3,000 club seats)
T21.Sommet Center 72 (about 2,000 club seats)
T21.Prudential Center 72 (2,500 club seats, 100 "platinum club seats)
T21.Sprint Center 72 (2,500 club seats)
T25.Rose Garden 70 (about 2,500 club seats)
T25.Oracle Arena 70 (about 2,500 club seats)
T25.BankAtlantic Center 70 (2,300 club seats)
T28.Target center 68 (148 super-premium seats)
T28.Bradley Center 68 (148 super-premium club seats)
30.Rexall Place 67
T31.HP Pavilion 64 (about 3,000 club seats)
T31.Charlotte Arena 64 (2,500 club seats, 22 terrace tables, 37 open boxes)
33.Fedex Forum 63 (2,000 club seats, 80 lodge boxes)
T34.Key Arena 58 (1,100 club seats)
T34.Nationwide Arena 58 (26 lodge boxes, 29 terrace tables)
T36.New Orleans Arena 56 (about 2,000 club seats)
T36.Ford Center 56 (3,380 club seats)
T36.EnergySolutions Center 56 (668 club seats)
T36.Belgrade Arena 56
40.AT&T Center 54 (6 supersuites, 1,000 club seats)
41.Schottenstein Center 52
T42.Swedbank Arena 48
T42.Ralph Englestad Arena 48
44.Hartford Civic Center 46
45.Arena Riga 43
T46.Siemens Arena 42
T46.SAP Arena 42
T46.TUI Arena 42
T46.Colonial Center 42
50.ISS Dome 38
T51.Thompson-Boling Arena 34 (16 lodge boxes)
T51.Kohl Center 34
T53.Amway Center 26
T53.Arena Nürnberg 26
55.Bank United Center 25
T56.Comcast Center 24 (4,000 club seats)
T56.United Spirit Arena 24
T56.John Paul Jones Arena 24
T56.Resch Center 24
60.Königspalast 22
T61.Galen Center 20
T61.Hallenstadion 20
T61.Porsche Arena 20
T64.Petersen Events Center 18 (includes 5 courtside suites)
T64.Mariucci Arena 18 (300 club seats)
T64.Nutter Center 18
67.Gallagher-Iba Arena 14
68.Ostseehalle 11
69.Ridder Arena 9 (120 club seats)
70.Arena Wetzlar 8
71.McCarthey Center 6

This list includes "Club", "lodge box" and "Terrace Table" types of semi-private seating, which is becoming very popular and leading to a reduction in traditional suites in newer arenas. The top three on the list are from 1994, 1988 and 1999 respectively, while the newest venues in the NBA/NHL are going between 50-80 suites, with lots of options in the other verities of upscale seats. Eventually I would like to see these and club seat numbers included to see what markets demand what type and number of premium seats. I have most of the U.S. arenas, however I don't really know the trends in Europe and the rest of the world.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

For the Stadiums list the Metrodome has converted most of the suites in two corners into super-premium clubs of about 150 each. There are about 97 suites in the Dome last I heard.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

According to the Rogers Centre website there are 95 suites plus the summit suite, which can accomodate 350.


----------



## BrizzyChris (Sep 11, 2002)

*The Gabba:* (in Brisbane)

A total of 89 air-conditioned Corporate Suites:

2 x 11 Person Suites
58 x 12 Person Suites
6 x 18 Person Suites
23 x 12 Person VIP Lounges

A total of 89 open air VIP Boxes:

34 x 8 Person Boxes
25 x 9 Person Boxes
28 x 10 Person Boxes
2 x 11 Person Boxes

For a total: *178*


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

thanks Benn and BrizzyChris
So Rogers Centre is 96 and Metrodome is now 97 (old 113)?

Benn, can you show me Club", "lodge box" and "Terrace Table"?
Its very interesting. As i know YOu just have suits/boxes (8-30 persons) and Business seats


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

"club" seats are upscale seats in the general area. If you look at any US venue built in the last 15 years there will be some club seats, usually located along the sidelines mid-way up, often on their own seating level. Business seats and club seats are pretty comparable.

The club seats in the metrodome are sort of like lodge seats, in that they are on level with the suites, have a seating arrangement very similar to a super suite.

"Logde box" is sort of a loosely defined term. Think of them as a semiprivate seating, usually like an orchestra box. 4-8 seats, potentially with a small private lounge area, if not a larger shared lounge area and shared restrooms with the other lodge boxes and/or premium seating. These are very popular in College football and are becoming more common in american arenas (Iowa Events center has some true lodge boxes at the back edge of the lower level).

"Terrace Tables" are really only in the NBA as far as I know. Phoenix, Charlotte and Memphis all have a number of these seats. They are usually at the back edge of a level, and consist of 4-8 office chair like seats along a drink rail that may have a computer/flat panel tv ect. 

All usually include climate controlled concourses that are usually carpeted or have terrazzo tile. All have wider padded seats, often done in leather. The later three usually include an attendant and/or in seat food service. 

I can try to find some pics.

Check out htttp://www.seats3d.com 
and look in the NBA/NFL/NHL sections, they give a pretty good feel for all of the seats, especially the premium ones.


----------



## pompeyfan (Mar 23, 2006)

*VIP Boxes*

Does anyone have any good pictures of VIP Boxes, or know what they have in them?


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Mini bar, plasma tv, dancing girlies...


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

Sure. Cushy seats, free beef on weck and wings, free pop and beer...

HSBC Arena









Ralph Wilson Stadium


----------



## pompeyfan (Mar 23, 2006)

so basically stuff you might put in a rumpus room. Minibar, big tv, pool table, big dining table, that sort of stuff


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

Pretty much yeah. Kind of like your living room/kitchen but not watching the game on TV, watching it 50 feet in front of you.


----------



## melbguy (Jan 23, 2007)

At the Melbourne Cricket Ground some millionaire put a spa looking over the stadium in his. But the usual ones just have plasma's, a waiter's kitchen, comfortable couhes and seats etc. But when you buy a private box, you buy the shell and you can customise it (as demonstrated) almost any way you want haha.


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

melbguy said:


> At the Melbourne Cricket Ground some millionaire put a spa looking over the stadium in his.


Top idea! Of course, if you're watching cricket, you'll have plenty of time for a good soak. Presumably, it would have been an open-air box, not behind glass or it would steam the windows up!

For all the above reasons, I can't see the same thing taking off in boxes at English Premier League stadia...


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Here is some info about the possible layouts of vip-boxes:


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

EADGBE said:


> Top idea! Of course, if you're watching cricket, you'll have plenty of time for a good soak. Presumably, it would have been an open-air box, not behind glass or it would steam the windows up!
> 
> For all the above reasons, I can't see the same thing taking off in boxes at English Premier League stadia...


Yeah, I don't see that taking off here in North America either  Most VIP suites are leased here anyway, not much customizing allowed.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Wembley has got 166 suits and not 160

update

1	Estadio Monumental U	1251
2	Estadio Azteca	856
3	Estadio Jalisco	660
4	Texas Stadium 379
5	Absa Stadium	350
6	FedEx Field 280
7	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	241
8	Telstra Stadium	231
9	Georgia Dome 203
10	Dolphin Stadium 195
11	Raymond James Stadium 195
12	Reliant Stadium 187
13	Brisbane Cricket Ground	178
14	Lincoln Financial Field 172
15	Suncorp Stadium	170
16	Stade de France	168
17	Lambeau Field 167
18	Wembley	166
19	Ralph Wilson Stadium 164
20	Bank of America Stadium	158
21	LP Field 156
22	Estádio da Luz	156
23	Cleveland Browns Stadium 151
24	Emirates Stadium	150
25	McAfee Coliseum 143
26	Superdome 137
27	Millenium Stadium	128
28	Heinz Field 127
29	Edward Jones Dome 124
30	Ford Field 120
31	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	120
32	Giants Stadium 119
33	Paul Brown Stadium 114
34	Soldier Field 113
35	Quallcom Stadium 113
36	Metrodome	113
37	M & T Bank Stadium 108
38	Allianz Arena	106
39	RCA Dome 104
40	Pontiac Silverdome	102
41	Invesco Field at Mile High 102
42	Estádio do Dragão	96
43	Monster Park 93
44	University of Phoenix Stadium 88
45	Gillette Stadium	87
46	Amsterdam ArenA	83
47	Qwest Field 82
48	Veltins Arena	81
49	Gillette Stadium 80
50	Arrowhead Stadium 80
51	Olympiastadion Berlin	76
52	Commerzbank-Arena	76
53	Jacksonville Municipal Stadium 75
54	Estadio Vicente Calderón	74
55	Lambeau Field	72
56	Nou Estadio Valencia	72
57	Weser Stadion	70
58	City of Manchester Stadium	68
59	Stadion Lokomotiv	60
60	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	56
61	Kadir Has Sehir Stadi	54
62	AOL Arena	50
63	RheinEnergie Stadion 48
64	Ricoh Arena	46
65	Gottlieb-Daimler-Stadion	44
66	Roger Center	43
67	Borussia-Park	42
68	MSV-Arena	41
69	De Kuip	40
70	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	40
71	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	34
72	Volkswagen-Arena	32
73	BMO Field	30
74	AWD Arena	29
75	Estadi Camp Nou	23
76	LTU Arena	22
77	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	16
78	Zentralstadion	16
79	east-Credit Stadion	14
80	Stade de Suisse	13
81	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	12
82	Signal Iduna Park	11
83	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	11
84	BayArena	10


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

update
1	Estadio Monumental U	1251
2	Estadio Azteca	856
3	Estadio Jalisco	660
4	Texas Stadium 379
5	Absa Stadium	350
6	FedEx Field 243
7	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	241
8	Meadowlands Stadium	217
9	Georgia Dome 203
10	New Cowboys Stadium	200
11	Dolphin Stadium 195
12	Raymond James Stadium 195
13	Reliant Stadium 187
14	Brisbane Cricket Ground	178
15	LP Field 177
16	Lincoln Financial Field 172
17	Suncorp Stadium	170
18	Stade de France	168
19	Lambeau Field 167
20	Wembley	166
21	Ralph Wilson Stadium 164
22	Bank of America Stadium	157
23	Estádio da Luz	156
24	Emirates Stadium	150
25	Cleveland Browns Stadium 145
26	McAfee Coliseum 143
27	Superdome 137
28	Soldier Field 133
29	Lucas Oil Stadium	132
30	Heinz Field 129
31	Millenium Stadium	128
32	Stadium Australia	125
33	Edward Jones Dome 124
34	Ford Field 120
35	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	120
36	M&T Bank Stadium	119
37	Giants Stadium 119
38	Paul Brown Stadium 114
39	Quallcom Stadium 113
40	Metrodome	113
41	M & T Bank Stadium 108
42	Allianz Arena	106
43	Invesco Field at Mile High 106
44	RCA Dome 104
45	Pontiac Silverdome	102
46	Estádio do Dragão	96
47	Monster Park 93
48	University of Phoenix Stadium 88
49	Gillette Stadium	87
50	Amsterdam ArenA	83
51	Qwest Field 82
52	Veltins Arena	81
53	Gillette Stadium 80
54	Arrowhead Stadium 80
55	Olympiastadion Berlin	76
56	Commerzbank-Arena	76
57	Jacksonville Municipal Stadium 75
58	Estadio Vicente Calderón	74
59	Lambeau Field	72
60	Nou Estadio Valencia	72
61	Weser Stadion	70
62	City of Manchester Stadium	68
63	Stadion Lokomotiv	60
64	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	56
65	Kadir Has Sehir Stadi	54
66	AOL Arena	50
67	RheinEnergie Stadion 48
68	Ricoh Arena	46
69	Gottlieb-Daimler-Stadion	44
70	Roger Center	43
71	Borussia-Park	42
72	MSV-Arena	41
73	De Kuip	40
74	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	40
75	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	34
76	Volkswagen-Arena	32
77	BMO Field	30
78	Columbus Crew Stadium	30
79	AWD Arena	29
80	Estadi Camp Nou	23
81	LTU Arena	22
82	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	16
83	Zentralstadion	16
84	east-Credit Stadion	14
85	Stade de Suisse	13
86	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	12
87	Signal Iduna Park	11
88	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	11
89	BayArena	10


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the list sercan.
Quite surprising to see only latin-american stadiums in the top 3. I expected north-american stadiums filling the top spots.

Considering its size, Camp Nou has very few suits at the moment.
But I've read many will be added with the redesign.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

South Americans have got mainly samll (look at Boca) palcos but also many. Just look at the stadiums 

Nou Camp is one of the biggest disappointment. At the new foster renders i can't see new ones?!?
I think the Texas stadium,the Absa stadium and the old giants stadium will be demolish!?

updated list for Arenas
1	United Center 216
2	Palace at Auburn Hills 180
3	Staples Center 160
4	Köln Arena	160
5	Scotiabank Place 148
6	Air Canada Centre	153
7	American Airlines Center	144
8	Le Centre Bell	135
9	Wachovia Center 126
10	MCI Center	114
11	Verizon Center	110
12	TD Banknorth Garden 104
13	Phillips Arena 96
14	Toyota Center	92
15	Pepsi Center 95
16	The Quicken Loans Arena	92
17	Scottrade Center	91
18	Madison Square Garden 89
19	O2 Arena	89
20	US Airways Center 88
21	Joe Louis Arena	86
22	Honda Center	84
23	HSBC Arena 80
24	Toyota Center 80
25	Nationwide Arena	78
26	Prudential Center	76
27	General Motors Place	75
28	RBC Center	75
29	Xcel Center 72
30	Sommet Center 72
31	Oracle Arena 72
32	Pengrowth Saddledome	72
33	St. Pete Times Forum	72
34	BankAtlantic Center	70
35	Rose Garden 70
36	The Sommet Center	70
37	Target center 68
38	Bradley Center 68
39	Conseco Fieldhouse	66
40	O2 World	65
41	HP Pavilion 64
42	Xcel Energy Center	64
43	Charlotte Arena 64
44	Fedex Forum 63
45	Key Arena 58
46	Mellon Arena	56
47	New Orleans Arena 56
48	EnergySolutions Center 56
49	Belgrade Arena	56
50	AT&T Center 54
51	The Charlotte Bobcats Arena	51
52	Swedbank Arena	48
53	New Orleans Arena	44
54	M.E.N Arena	44
55	Arena Riga	43
56	Siemens Arena	42
57	SAP Arena	42
58	TUI Arena	42
59	ISS Dome	38
60	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	32
61	Arco Arena	30
62	Amway Center 26
63	Arena Nürnberg	26
64	Königspalast	22
65	Hallenstadion	20
66	Porsche Arena	20
67	Ostseehalle	11
68	Arena Wetzlar	8


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

For the Arena list Williams Arena at U of Minnesota has 19 boxes, the new Chaifetz arena in St Louis will have 12, Thompson-Boling arena at U of Tennessee has 32 suites and 16 boxes.
And I believe the Palace at Auburn Hills has 186 including the new courtside suites.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Thank you a lot
Update Arenas

1	United Center 216
2	Palace at Auburn Hills 186
3	Staples Center 160
4	Köln Arena	160
5	Scotiabank Place 148
6	Air Canada Centre	153
7	American Airlines Center	144
8	Le Centre Bell	135
9	Wachovia Center 126
10	MCI Center	114
11	Verizon Center	110
12	TD Banknorth Garden 104
13	Phillips Arena 96
14	Toyota Center	92
15	Pepsi Center 95
16	The Quicken Loans Arena	92
17	Scottrade Center	91
18	Madison Square Garden 89
19	O2 Arena	89
20	US Airways Center 88
21	Joe Louis Arena	86
22	Honda Center	84
23	HSBC Arena 80
24	Toyota Center 80
25	Nationwide Arena	78
26	Prudential Center	76
27	General Motors Place	75
28	RBC Center	75
29	Xcel Center 72
30	Sommet Center 72
31	Oracle Arena 72
32	Pengrowth Saddledome	72
33	St. Pete Times Forum	72
34	BankAtlantic Center	70
35	Rose Garden 70
36	The Sommet Center	70
37	Target center 68
38	Bradley Center 68
39	Conseco Fieldhouse	66
40	O2 World	65
41	HP Pavilion 64
42	Xcel Energy Center	64
43	Charlotte Arena 64
44	Fedex Forum 63
45	Key Arena 58
46	Mellon Arena	56
47	New Orleans Arena 56
48	EnergySolutions Center 56
49	Belgrade Arena	56
50	AT&T Center 54
51	The Charlotte Bobcats Arena	51
52	Thompson-Boling Arena 48
53	Swedbank Arena	48
54	New Orleans Arena	44
55	M.E.N Arena	44
56	Arena Riga	43
57	Siemens Arena	42
58	SAP Arena	42
59	TUI Arena	42
60	ISS Dome	38
61	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	32
62	Arco Arena	30
63	Amway Center 26
64	Arena Nürnberg	26
65	Königspalast	22
66	Hallenstadion	20
67	Porsche Arena	20
68	Williams Arena	19
69	Chaifetz Arena 12
70	Ostseehalle	11
71	Arena Wetzlar	8


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

After a little digging around: 

Ibrox has 10: 

http://www.rangers.premiumtv.co.uk/page/MeetingRoomsExecutiveBoxes

Celtic Park has 18: 

http://www.scotland.org.uk/business/celtic-stadium.htm

The Kingston Communications in Hull has 28:

http://www.kcstadium.co.uk/feature.asp?catid=10&subcatid=1


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Wow, those are really surprising.
Why do they scottish stadiums have so less suites?
1	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	|	Madrid	|	241
2	Old Trafford Stadium	|	Manchester	|	180
3	Stade de France	|	Paris	|	168
4	Wembley	|	London	|	166
5	Estádio da Luz	|	Lisboa	|	156
6	Twickenham Stadium	|	Twickenham	|	150
7	Emirates Stadium	|	London	|	150
8	Türk Telekom Arena	|	Istanbul	|	149
9	OL Stadium	|	Lyon	|	130
10	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128
11	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	|	Lisboa	|	120
12	White Hart Lane |	London	|	120
13	New Juventus Arena	|	Torino	|	120
14	Landsdowne Road Stadium	|	Dublin	|	110
15	Allianz Arena	|	München	|	106
16	Villa Park	|	Birmingham	|	105
17	Nuevo San Mamés	|	Bilbao	|	100
18	Estádio do Dragão	|	Porto	|	96
19	Veltins Arena	|	Gelsenkirchen	|	90
20	Amsterdam ArenA	|	Amsterdam	|	83
21	Commerzbank-Arena	|	Frankfurt	|	81
22	Olympiastadion	|	Berlin	|	76
23	Estadio Vicente Calderón	|	Madrid	|	74
24	Nou Estadio Valencia	|	Valencia	|	72
25	Boleyn Ground	|	London	|	70
26	Weser Stadion	|	Bremen	|	70
27	City of Manchester Stadium	|	Manchester	|	68
28	Croke Park	|	Dublin	|	65
30	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	61
31	Stadion Lokomotiv	|	Moskvá	|	60
32	Stadion Narodowy	|	Warszawa	|	60
33	Elland Road	|	Leeds	|	57
34	Swedbank Stadion	|	Malmö	|	54
35	Kadir Has Sehir Stadi	|	Kayseri	|	52
36	Stamford Bridge	|	London	|	51
37	HSH Nordbank Arena	|	Hamburg	|	50
38	RheinEnergie Stadion |	Köln	|	48
39	Ricoh Arena	|	Coventry	|	46
40	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	44
41	Borussia-Park	|	Mönchengladbach	|	42
42	MSV-Arena	|	Duisburg	|	41
43	Nuevo estadio de La Romareda	|	Zaragoza	|	41
44	Arena Bałtycka	|	Gdańsk	|	40
45	De Kuip / Feijenoord Stadion	|	Rotterdam	|	40
46	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	|	Pireas	|	40
47	City Ground	|	Nottinghamshire	|	36
48	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	34
49	Volkswagen-Arena	|	Wolfsburg	|	32
50	Anfield Stadium	|	Liverpool	|	32
51	Bramall Lane Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	31
52	Estadio El Madrigal	|	Vila-real	|	30
53	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza	|	Milano	|	30
54	The Darlington Arena	|	Darlington	|	30
55	AWD Arena	|	Hannover	|	29
56	The Hawthorns	|	West Bromwich	|	29
57	Madejski Stadium	|	Reading	|	28
58	Kingston Communications Stadium	|	Hull	|	28
59	LTU Arena	|	Düsseldorf	|	27
60	Hampden Park	|	Glasgow	|	26
61	Craven Cottage	|	London	|	26
62	Estadi Camp Nou	|	Barcelona	|	23
63	Deepdale	|	Preston	|	22
64	Thomond Park	|	Limerick	|	20
65	Celtic Park	|	Glasgow	|	18
66	Hillsborough Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	18
67	Stade de Suisse	|	Bern	|	18
68	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	|	Athina	|	16
69	Zentralstadion	|	Leipzig	|	16
70	Rize Stadi	|	Rize	|	15
71	east-Credit Stadion	|	Nürnberg	|	14
72	Ravenhill Stadium	|	Belfast	|	14
73	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	|	Kaiserslautern	|	12
74	Signal Iduna Park	|	Dortmund	|	11
75	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	|	Basel	|	11
76	Ibrox Stadium	|	Glasgow	|	10
77	BayArena	|	Leverkusen	|	10
78	Murrayfield Stadium	|	Edinburgh	|	10
79	Falkirk Stadium	|	Falkirk	|	4


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Arenas
1	United Center |	Chicago	|	216
2	The Palace at Auburn Hills |	Auburn Hills	|	186
3	Staples Center |	Los Angeles	|	160
4	Scotiabank Place |	Ottawa |	148
5	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	153
6	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	144
7	Le Centre Bell	|	Montreal	|	135
8	Wachovia Center |	Philadelphia	|	126
9	Verizon Center	|	Washington D.C.	|	114
10	TD Banknorth Garden |	Boston	|	104
11	The O2 Arena	|	London	|	96
12	Phillips Arena |	Atlanta	|	96
13	Pepsi Center |	Denver	|	95
14	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	92
15	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	91
16	Toyota Center	|	Houston	|	90
17	Madison Square Garden |	New York City	|	89
18	US Airways Center |	Phoenix	|	88
19	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	87
20	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	86
21	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	84
22	HSBC Arena |	Buffalo	|	80
23	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	78
24	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	76
25	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	75
26	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	75
27	Xcel Center |	Saint Paul	|	72
28	Sommet Center |	Nashville	|	72
30	Oracle Arena |	Oakland	|	72
31	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	72
32	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	72
33	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	70
34	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	70
35	o2 Arena / Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	70
36	Target center |	Minneapolis	|	68
37	Bradley Center |	Milwaukee	|	68
38	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	66
39	HP Pavilion |	San Jose	|	64
40	Fedex Forum |	Memphis	|	63
41	Köln Arena / Lanxess Arena	|	Köln	|	60
42	O2 World Arena	|	Berlin	|	59
43	Key Arena |	Seattle	|	58
44	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	56
45	New Orleans Arena |	New Orleans	|	56
46	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	56
47	Belgrade Arena	|	Beograd	|	56
48	Time Warner Cable Arena	|	Charlotte	|	54
49	AT&T Center |	San Antonio	|	54
50	HSBC Arena (Rio)	|	Rio de Janeiro	|	52
51	Thompson-Boling Arena |	Knoxville	|	48
52	Swedbank Arena	|	Örnsköldsvik	|	48
53	Wukesong Basketball Gymnasium	|	Beijing	|	45
54	M.E.N Arena	|	Manchester	|	44
55	Arena Riga	|	Riga	|	43
56	Siemens Arena	|	Vilnius	|	42
57	SAP Arena	|	Mannheim	|	42
58	TUI Arena	|	Hannover	|	42
59	ISS Dome	|	Düsseldorf	|	38
60	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	32
61	National Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	30
62	Arco Arena	|	Sacramento	|	30
63	American Airlines Arena	|	Miami	|	28
64	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	26
65	Arena Nürnberger Versicherung	|	Nürnberg	|	26
66	Königpalast	|	Krefeld	|	22
67	PostFinance Arena	|	Bern	|	21
68	Hallenstadion	|	Zürich	|	20
69	Porsche Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	20
70	Williams Arena	|	Minneapolis	|	19
71	Chaifetz Arena |	St. Louis	|	12
72	Ostseehalle / Sparkassen-Arena	|	Kiel	|	11
73	Rittal Arena Wetzlar	|	Wetzlar	|	8
74	Diners Club Arena	|	Rapperswil	|	8


----------



## dudu24 (Mar 20, 2007)

Sercan, Belgrade Arena has 66 boxes  

http://www.arenabeograd.com/sr/nodes/show/31/mesta-u-areni

"Nivo 300 su svečane lože kojih ima *66* kapaciteta 768 mesta"


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 20, 2004)

New Legia Warsaw Stadium that construction will start next month will have 20 luxury boxes for 24 people each.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks dudu
1	United Center |	Chicago	|	216
2	The Palace at Auburn Hills |	Auburn Hills	|	186
3	Staples Center |	Los Angeles	|	160
4	Scotiabank Place |	Ottawa |	148
5	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	153
6	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	144
7	Le Centre Bell	|	Montreal	|	135
8	Wachovia Center |	Philadelphia	|	126
9	Verizon Center	|	Washington D.C.	|	114
10	TD Banknorth Garden |	Boston	|	104
11	The O2 Arena	|	London	|	96
12	Phillips Arena |	Atlanta	|	96
13	Pepsi Center |	Denver	|	95
14	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	92
15	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	91
16	Toyota Center	|	Houston	|	90
17	Madison Square Garden |	New York City	|	89
18	US Airways Center |	Phoenix	|	88
19	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	87
20	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	86
21	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	84
22	HSBC Arena |	Buffalo	|	80
23	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	78
24	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	76
25	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	75
26	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	75
27	Xcel Center |	Saint Paul	|	72
28	Sommet Center |	Nashville	|	72
30	Oracle Arena |	Oakland	|	72
31	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	72
32	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	72
33	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	70
34	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	70
35	o2 Arena / Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	70
36	Target center |	Minneapolis	|	68
37	Bradley Center |	Milwaukee	|	68
38	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	66
39	Belgrade Arena	|	Beograd	|	66
40	HP Pavilion |	San Jose	|	64
41	Fedex Forum |	Memphis	|	63
42	Köln Arena / Lanxess Arena	|	Köln	|	60
43	O2 World Arena	|	Berlin	|	59
44	Key Arena |	Seattle	|	58
45	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	56
46	New Orleans Arena |	New Orleans	|	56
47	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	56
48	Time Warner Cable Arena	|	Charlotte	|	54
49	AT&T Center |	San Antonio	|	54
50	HSBC Arena (Rio)	|	Rio de Janeiro	|	52
51	Thompson-Boling Arena |	Knoxville	|	48
52	Swedbank Arena	|	Örnsköldsvik	|	48
53	Wukesong Basketball Gymnasium	|	Beijing	|	45
54	M.E.N Arena	|	Manchester	|	44
55	Arena Riga	|	Riga	|	43
56	Siemens Arena	|	Vilnius	|	42
57	SAP Arena	|	Mannheim	|	42
58	TUI Arena	|	Hannover	|	42
59	ISS Dome	|	Düsseldorf	|	38
60	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	32
61	National Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	30
62	Arco Arena	|	Sacramento	|	30
63	American Airlines Arena	|	Miami	|	28
64	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	26
65	Arena Nürnberger Versicherung	|	Nürnberg	|	26
66	Königpalast	|	Krefeld	|	22
67	PostFinance Arena	|	Bern	|	21
68	Hallenstadion	|	Zürich	|	20
69	Porsche Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	20
70	Williams Arena	|	Minneapolis	|	19
71	Chaifetz Arena |	St. Louis	|	12
72	Ostseehalle / Sparkassen-Arena	|	Kiel	|	11
73	Rittal Arena Wetzlar	|	Wetzlar	|	8
74	Diners Club Arena	|	Rapperswil	|	8


Thanks Lucky
(only Europe)

1	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	|	Madrid	|	241
2	Old Trafford Stadium	|	Manchester	|	180
3	Stade de France	|	Paris	|	168
4	Wembley	|	London	|	166
5	Estádio da Luz	|	Lisboa	|	156
6	Twickenham Stadium	|	Twickenham	|	150
7	Emirates Stadium	|	London	|	150
8	Türk Telekom Arena	|	Istanbul	|	149
9	OL Stadium	|	Lyon	|	130
10	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128
11	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	|	Lisboa	|	120
12	White Hart Lane |	London	|	120
13	New Juventus Arena	|	Torino	|	120
14	Landsdowne Road Stadium	|	Dublin	|	110
15	Allianz Arena	|	München	|	106
16	Villa Park	|	Birmingham	|	105
17	Nuevo San Mamés	|	Bilbao	|	100
18	Estádio do Dragão	|	Porto	|	96
19	Veltins Arena	|	Gelsenkirchen	|	90
20	Amsterdam ArenA	|	Amsterdam	|	83
21	Commerzbank-Arena	|	Frankfurt	|	81
22	Olympiastadion	|	Berlin	|	76
23	Estadio Vicente Calderón	|	Madrid	|	74
24	Nou Estadio Valencia	|	Valencia	|	72
25	Boleyn Ground	|	London	|	70
26	Weser Stadion	|	Bremen	|	70
27	City of Manchester Stadium	|	Manchester	|	68
28	Croke Park	|	Dublin	|	65
30	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	61
31	Stadion Lokomotiv	|	Moskvá	|	60
32	Stadion Narodowy	|	Warszawa	|	60
33	Elland Road	|	Leeds	|	57
34	Swedbank Stadion	|	Malmö	|	54
35	Kadir Has Sehir Stadi	|	Kayseri	|	52
36	Stamford Bridge	|	London	|	51
37	HSH Nordbank Arena	|	Hamburg	|	50
38	RheinEnergie Stadion |	Köln	|	48
39	Ricoh Arena	|	Coventry	|	46
40	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	44
41	Borussia-Park	|	Mönchengladbach	|	42
42	MSV-Arena	|	Duisburg	|	41
43	Nuevo estadio de La Romareda	|	Zaragoza	|	41
44	Arena Baltycka	|	Gdansk	|	40
45	De Kuip / Feijenoord Stadion	|	Rotterdam	|	40
46	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	|	Pireas	|	40
47	City Ground	|	Nottinghamshire	|	36
48	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	34
49	Volkswagen-Arena	|	Wolfsburg	|	32
50	Anfield Stadium	|	Liverpool	|	32
51	Bramall Lane Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	31
52	Estadio El Madrigal	|	Vila-real	|	30
53	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza	|	Milano	|	30
54	The Darlington Arena	|	Darlington	|	30
55	AWD Arena	|	Hannover	|	29
56	The Hawthorns	|	West Bromwich	|	29
57	Madejski Stadium	|	Reading	|	28
58	Kingston Communications Stadium	|	Hull	|	28
59	LTU Arena	|	Düsseldorf	|	27
60	Hampden Park	|	Glasgow	|	26
61	Craven Cottage	|	London	|	26
62	Estadi Camp Nou	|	Barcelona	|	23
63	Deepdale	|	Preston	|	22
64	Thomond Park	|	Limerick	|	20
65	Nowy Stadion Legii	|	Warszawa	|	20
66	Celtic Park	|	Glasgow	|	18
67	Hillsborough Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	18
68	Stade de Suisse	|	Bern	|	18
69	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	|	Athina	|	16
70	Zentralstadion	|	Leipzig	|	16
71	Rize Stadi	|	Rize	|	15
72	east-Credit Stadion	|	Nürnberg	|	14
73	Ravenhill Stadium	|	Belfast	|	14
74	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	|	Kaiserslautern	|	12
75	Signal Iduna Park	|	Dortmund	|	11
76	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	|	Basel	|	11
77	Ibrox Stadium	|	Glasgow	|	10
78	BayArena	|	Leverkusen	|	10
79	Murrayfield Stadium	|	Edinburgh	|	10
80	Falkirk Stadium	|	Falkirk	|	4


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sprint Center in Kansas City, Missouri has 74 suites.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

1	United Center |	Chicago	|	216
2	The Palace at Auburn Hills |	Auburn Hills	|	186
3	Staples Center |	Los Angeles	|	160
4	Scotiabank Place |	Ottawa |	148
5	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	153
6	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	144
7	Le Centre Bell	|	Montreal	|	135
8	Wachovia Center |	Philadelphia	|	126
9	Verizon Center	|	Washington D.C.	|	114
10	TD Banknorth Garden |	Boston	|	104
11	The O2 Arena	|	London	|	96
12	Phillips Arena |	Atlanta	|	96
13	Pepsi Center |	Denver	|	95
14	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	92
15	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	91
16	Toyota Center	|	Houston	|	90
17	Madison Square Garden |	New York City	|	89
18	US Airways Center |	Phoenix	|	88
19	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	87
20	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit |	86
21	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	84
22	HSBC Arena |	Buffalo	|	80
23	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	78
24	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	76
25	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	75
26	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	75
27	Sprint Center	|	Kansas City	|	74
28	Xcel Center |	Saint Paul	|	72
30	Sommet Center |	Nashville	|	72
31	Oracle Arena |	Oakland	|	72
32	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	72
33	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	72
34	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	70
35	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	70
36	o2 Arena / Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	70
37	Target center |	Minneapolis	|	68
38	Bradley Center |	Milwaukee	|	68
39	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	66
40	Belgrade Arena	|	Beograd	|	66
41	HP Pavilion |	San Jose	|	64
42	Fedex Forum |	Memphis	|	63
43	Köln Arena / Lanxess Arena	|	Köln	|	60
44	O2 World Arena	|	Berlin	|	59
45	Key Arena |	Seattle	|	58
46	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	56
47	New Orleans Arena |	New Orleans	|	56
48	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	56
49	Time Warner Cable Arena	|	Charlotte	|	54
50	AT&T Center |	San Antonio	|	54
51	HSBC Arena (Rio)	|	Rio de Janeiro	|	52
52	Thompson-Boling Arena |	Knoxville	|	48
53	Swedbank Arena	|	Örnsköldsvik	|	48
54	Wukesong Basketball Gymnasium	|	Beijing	|	45
55	M.E.N Arena	|	Manchester	|	44
56	Arena Riga	|	Riga	|	43
57	Siemens Arena	|	Vilnius	|	42
58	SAP Arena	|	Mannheim	|	42
59	TUI Arena	|	Hannover	|	42
60	ISS Dome	|	Düsseldorf	|	38
61	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	32
62	National Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	30
63	Arco Arena	|	Sacramento	|	30
64	American Airlines Arena	|	Miami	|	28
65	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	26
66	Arena Nürnberger Versicherung	|	Nürnberg	|	26
67	Königpalast	|	Krefeld	|	22
68	PostFinance Arena	|	Bern	|	21
69	Hallenstadion	|	Zürich	|	20
70	Porsche Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	20
71	Williams Arena	|	Minneapolis	|	19
72	Chaifetz Arena |	St. Louis	|	12
73	Ostseehalle / Sparkassen-Arena	|	Kiel	|	11
74	Rittal Arena Wetzlar	|	Wetzlar	|	8
75	Diners Club Arena	|	Rapperswil	|	8


Wow, sprint center is a great arena
Can you open a thread for this arena?


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Constant van den Stock Stadion, Anderlecht: 39
Cristal Arena, Genk: 17


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks a lot
1	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	|	Madrid	|	241
2	Old Trafford Stadium	|	Manchester	|	180
3	Stade de France	|	Paris	|	168
4	Wembley	|	London	|	166
5	Estádio da Luz	|	Lisboa	|	156
6	Twickenham Stadium	|	Twickenham	|	150
7	Emirates Stadium	|	London	|	150
8	Türk Telekom Arena	|	Istanbul	|	149
9	OL Stadium	|	Lyon	|	130
10	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128
11	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	|	Lisboa	|	120
12	White Hart Lane |	London	|	120
13	New Juventus Arena	|	Torino	|	120
14	Landsdowne Road Stadium	|	Dublin	|	110
15	Allianz Arena	|	München	|	106
16	Villa Park	|	Birmingham	|	105
17	Nuevo San Mamés	|	Bilbao	|	100
18	Estádio do Dragão	|	Porto	|	96
19	Veltins Arena	|	Gelsenkirchen	|	90
20	Amsterdam ArenA	|	Amsterdam	|	83
21	Commerzbank-Arena	|	Frankfurt	|	81
22	Olympiastadion	|	Berlin	|	76
23	Estadio Vicente Calderón	|	Madrid	|	74
24	Nou Estadio Valencia	|	Valencia	|	72
25	Boleyn Ground	|	London	|	70
26	Weser Stadion	|	Bremen	|	70
27	City of Manchester Stadium	|	Manchester	|	68
28	Croke Park	|	Dublin	|	65
30	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	61
31	Stadion Lokomotiv	|	Moskvá	|	60
32	Stadion Narodowy	|	Warszawa	|	60
33	Elland Road	|	Leeds	|	57
34	Swedbank Stadion	|	Malmö	|	54
35	Kadir Has Sehir Stadi	|	Kayseri	|	52
36	Stamford Bridge	|	London	|	51
37	HSH Nordbank Arena	|	Hamburg	|	50
38	RheinEnergie Stadion |	Köln	|	48
39	Ricoh Arena	|	Coventry	|	46
40	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	44
41	Borussia-Park	|	Mönchengladbach	|	42
42	MSV-Arena	|	Duisburg	|	41
43	Nuevo estadio de La Romareda	|	Zaragoza	|	41
44	Arena Bałtycka	|	Gdańsk	|	40
45	De Kuip / Feijenoord Stadion	|	Rotterdam	|	40
46	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	|	Pireas	|	40
47	Constant Vanden Stock Stadion	|	Anderlecht	|	39
48	City Ground	|	Nottinghamshire	|	36
49	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	34
50	Volkswagen-Arena	|	Wolfsburg	|	32
51	Anfield Stadium	|	Liverpool	|	32
52	Bramall Lane Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	31
53	Estadio El Madrigal	|	Vila-real	|	30
54	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza	|	Milano	|	30
55	The Darlington Arena	|	Darlington	|	30
56	AWD Arena	|	Hannover	|	29
57	The Hawthorns	|	West Bromwich	|	29
58	Madejski Stadium	|	Reading	|	28
59	Kingston Communications Stadium	|	Hull	|	28
60	LTU Arena	|	Düsseldorf	|	27
61	Hampden Park	|	Glasgow	|	26
62	Craven Cottage	|	London	|	26
63	Estadi Camp Nou	|	Barcelona	|	23
64	Deepdale	|	Preston	|	22
65	Thomond Park	|	Limerick	|	20
66	Nowy Stadion Legii	|	Warszawa	|	20
67	Celtic Park	|	Glasgow	|	18
68	Hillsborough Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	18
69	Stade de Suisse	|	Bern	|	18
70	Cristal Arena	|	Genk	|	17
71	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	|	Athina	|	16
72	Zentralstadion	|	Leipzig	|	16
73	Rize Stadi	|	Rize	|	15
74	east-Credit Stadion	|	Nürnberg	|	14
75	Ravenhill Stadium	|	Belfast	|	14
76	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	|	Kaiserslautern	|	12
77	Signal Iduna Park	|	Dortmund	|	11
78	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	|	Basel	|	11
79	Ibrox Stadium	|	Glasgow	|	10
80	BayArena	|	Leverkusen	|	10
81	Murrayfield Stadium	|	Edinburgh	|	10
82	Falkirk Stadium	|	Falkirk	|	4


----------



## fabriziocg79 (Jan 23, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> 1251 SUITES!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 1	Estadio Monumental U	|	Lima	|	1251
> 2	Estadio Azteca	|	Ciudad de México	|	856
> ...



Deportivo Cali Stadium has 852 suites.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

1	Estadio Monumental U	|	Lima	|	1251
2	Estadio Azteca	|	Ciudad de México	|	856
3	Estadio Deportivo Cali	|	Palmira	|	852
4	Estadio Jalisco	|	Guadalajara	|	660
5	Texas Stadium |	Irving	|	379
6	Absa Stadium	|	Durban	|	350
7	Ellis Park Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	339
8	Estadio Chivas	|	Guadalajara	|	315
9	New Cowboys Stadium	|	Arlington	|	300
10	Estadio de Fútbol Monterrey	|	Monterrey	|	300
11	FedEx Field |	Landover	|	243
12	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	|	Madrid	|	241
13	Meadowlands Stadium	|	East Rutherford	|	217
14	Georgia Dome |	Atlanta	|	203
15	Reliant Stadium |	Houston	|	196
16	Dolphin Stadium |	Miami Gardens	|	195
17	Raymond James Stadium |	Tampa	|	195
18	Soccer City Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	188
19	Old Trafford Stadium	|	Manchester	|	180
20	Brisbane Cricket Ground	|	Brisbane	|	178
21	LP Field |	Nashville	|	177
22	Lincoln Financial Field |	Philadelphia	|	172
23	Stade de France	|	Paris	|	168
24	Lambeau Field |	Green Bay	|	166
25	Wembley	|	London	|	166
26	Ralph Wilson Stadium |	Buffalo	|	164
27	Rogers Center	|	Toronto	|	161
28	Bank of America Stadium	|	Charlotte	|	157
30	Estádio da Luz	|	Lisboa	|	156
31	Twickenham Stadium	|	Twickenham	|	150
32	Emirates Stadium	|	London	|	150
33	Türk Telekom Arena	|	Istanbul	|	149
34	Cleveland Browns Stadium |	Cleveland	|	145
35	McAfee Coliseum |	Oakland	|	143
36	Green Point Stadium	|	Cape Town	|	142
37	Lucas Oil Stadium	|	Indianapolis	|	141
38	Beijing National Stadium	|	Beijing	|	140
39	Louisiana Superdome	|	New Orleans	|	137
40 Soldier Field |	Chicago	|	133
41	Arena do Grêmio	|	Porto Alegre	|	130
42	OL Stadium	|	Lyon	|	130
43	Heinz Field |	Pittsburgh	|	129
44	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128
45	ANZ Stadium / Stadium Australia	|	Sydney	|	125
46	Edward Jones Dome |	St. Louis	|	124
47	Ford Field |	Detroit	|	120
48	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	|	Lisboa	|	120
49	White Hart Lane |	London	|	120
50	New Juventus Arena	|	Torino	|	120
51	M&T Bank Stadium	|	Baltimore	|	119
52	Giants Stadium |	East Rutherford	|	119
53	Paul Brown Stadium |	Cincinnati	|	114
54	Qualcomm Stadium	|	San Diego	|	113
55	Hubert H. Humphrey Metrodome	|	Minneapolis	|	113
56	Landsdowne Road Stadium	|	Dublin	|	110
57	Darrell K Royal-Texas Memorial Stadium	|	Austin	|	110
58	Allianz Arena	|	München	|	106
59	Invesco Field at Mile High |	Denver	|	106
60	Villa Park	|	Birmingham	|	105
61	RCA Dome |	Indianapolis	|	104
62	Pontiac Silverdome	|	Pontiac	|	102
63	Nuevo San Mamés	|	Bilbao	|	100
64	Estádio do Dragão	|	Porto	|	96
65	Monster Park / Candlestick Park	|	San Francisco	|	93
66	Veltins Arena	|	Gelsenkirchen	|	90
67	AAMI Stadium	|	Adelaide	|	89
68	University of Phoenix Stadium |	Glendale	|	88
69	Gillette Stadium	|	Foxborough	|	87
70	Amsterdam ArenA	|	Amsterdam	|	83
71	Qwest Field |	Seattle	|	82
72	Ohio Stadium	|	Columbus	|	81
73	Commerzbank-Arena	|	Frankfurt	|	81
74	Arrowhead Stadium |	Kansas City	|	80
75	Olympiastadion	|	Berlin	|	76
76	Jacksonville Municipal Stadium |	Jacksonville	|	75
77	Estadio Vicente Calderón	|	Madrid	|	74
78	Camp Randall Stadium	|	Madison	|	72
79	Nou Estadio Valencia	|	Valencia	|	72
80	Lang Park / Suncorp Stadium	|	Brisbane	|	71
81	Boleyn Ground	|	London	|	70
82	Weser Stadion	|	Bremen	|	70
83	City of Manchester Stadium	|	Manchester	|	68
84	Telstra Dome / Docklands Stadium	|	Melbourne	|	66
85	Croke Park	|	Dublin	|	65
86	Munhak Stadium	|	Incheon	|	61
87	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	61
88	Beaver Stadium	|	State College	|	60
89	Stadion Lokomotiv	|	Moskvá	|	60
90	Stadion Narodowy	|	Warszawa	|	60
91	Subiaco Oval	|	Perth	|	59
92	Elland Road	|	Leeds	|	57
93	Ben Hill Griffin Stadium	|	Gainesville	|	56
94	Worldcup Stadium	|	Seoul	|	56
95	Oklahoma Memorial Stadium	|	Norman	|	54
96	Swedbank Stadion	|	Malmö	|	54
97	Kadir Has Sehir Stadi	|	Kayseri	|	52
98	Carter-Finley Stadium	|	Raleigh	|	51
99	Stamford Bridge	|	London	|	51
100	HSH Nordbank Arena	|	Hamburg	|	50
101	RheinEnergie Stadion |	Köln	|	48
102	Toyota Park	|	Bridgeview	|	48
103	Ricoh Arena	|	Coventry	|	46
104	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	44
105	The Home Depot Center	|	Carson	|	43
106	Borussia-Park	|	Mönchengladbach	|	42
107	MSV-Arena	|	Duisburg	|	41
108	Nuevo estadio de La Romareda	|	Zaragoza	|	41
109	Arena Bałtycka	|	Gdańsk	|	40
110	De Kuip / Feijenoord Stadion	|	Rotterdam	|	40
111	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	|	Pireas	|	40
112	Constant Vanden Stock Stadion	|	Anderlecht	|	39
113	City Ground	|	Nottinghamshire	|	36
114	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	34
115	TCF Bank Stadium |	Minneapolis	|	37
116	Volkswagen-Arena	|	Wolfsburg	|	32
117	Anfield Stadium	|	Liverpool	|	32
118	Bramall Lane Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	31
119	Estadio El Madrigal	|	Vila-real	|	30
120	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza	|	Milano	|	30
121	Red Bull Arena	|	Harrison	|	30
122	BMO Field	|	Toronto	|	30
123	Columbus Crew Stadium	|	Columbus	|	30
124	The Darlington Arena	|	Darlington	|	30
125	AWD Arena	|	Hannover	|	29
126	The Hawthorns	|	West Bromwich	|	29
127	Madejski Stadium	|	Reading	|	28
128	Kingston Communications Stadium	|	Hull	|	28
129	LTU Arena	|	Düsseldorf	|	27
130 Hampden Park	|	Glasgow	|	26
131	Craven Cottage	|	London	|	26
132	Estadi Camp Nou	|	Barcelona	|	23
133	Worldcup Stadium	|	Suwon	|	23
134	Dick's Sporting Goods Park	|	Commerce City	|	22
135	Deepdale	|	Preston	|	22
136	Thomond Park	|	Limerick	|	20
137	Stadion Śląski	|	Chorzów	|	20
138	Nowy Stadion Legii	|	Warszawa	|	20
139	Robertson Stadium	|	Houston	|	20
140	Worldcup Stadium	|	Daejeon	|	20
141	Hillsborough Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	18
142	Celtic Park	|	Glasgow	|	18
143	Stade de Suisse	|	Bern	|	18
144	Cristal Arena	|	Genk	|	17
145	Pizza Hut Park	|	Frisco	|	17
146	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	|	Athina	|	16
147	Zentralstadion	|	Leipzig	|	16
148	Rize Stadi	|	Rize	|	15
149	east-Credit Stadion	|	Nürnberg	|	14
150	Ravenhill Stadium	|	Belfast	|	14
151	Munsu Football Stadium	|	Ulsan	|	13
152	World Cup Stadium	|	Daegu	|	12
153	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	|	Kaiserslautern	|	12
154	Signal Iduna Park	|	Dortmund	|	11
155	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	|	Basel	|	11
156	Ibrox Stadium	|	Glasgow	|	10
157	BayArena	|	Leverkusen	|	10
158	Murrayfield Stadium	|	Edinburgh	|	10
159	Worldcup Stadium	|	Jeonju	|	8
160	Falkirk Stadium	|	Falkirk	|	4


Thanks


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Soccer City
# 230 private boxes
# 184 suites
# two VIP suites
# one VVIP suite
# one super suite


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Mo Rush said:


> Soccer City
> # 230 private boxes
> # 184 suites
> # two VIP suites
> ...


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

are thise boxes open like at Stadium Australia?


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

*Curiosity of some South American stadiums*

Forgive me if this has been addressed elsewhere...

In browsing worldstadiums.com regarding another matter I noticed for the first time a peculiarity: Not just 1 but 4 stadiums across Colombia, Peru and Ecuador that share a similar design, that being of tall, vertical walls of suites and/or shallow tiers above the conventional bowl. I'd seen this before but initially assumed it was 1, maybe 2 venues and merely a factor of site considerations. Clearly, however, this is a demi-cultural thing. So I'm curious, can anyone explain this move to me? Conventional wisdom is to feature as many seats as possible in prime seating areas, so this would run counter to that philosophy. Perhaps it's a way of creating size and character for otherwise smaller crowd conditions???





































I think they're quite attractive and appreciate the difference. Are there more like this that I've missed, or others being developed?


----------



## zyclope (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't know about new stadiums being built with this kind of design, but the fact is that this amount of suites were built because with the selling/rental of them, the club make the building of the stadium possible, since south american clubs aren't rich or well managed like european clubs...


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

I find it odd that they planned for more seating at the ends than along the sides.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

I always assumed it was down to middle class people preffering boxes rather than the more rowdy stands.


----------



## pompeyfan (Mar 23, 2006)

MoreOrLess said:


> I always assumed it was down to middle class people preffering boxes rather than the more rowdy stands.


as best i know that is the reason. The thing about SA football, is it can get really rowdy, the fans get into fights (more often than in Europe) and the police there aren't as good at stopping fights. most middle to upper class fans would rather pay a bit extra for security.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

krudmonk said:


> I find it odd that they planned for more seating at the ends than along the sides.


in football alot of fans tend to like being behind the goal, rather than on the sides. Better atmosphere etc. I know i few people who like the feeling of players coming towards them as they feel more intune with the game.


----------



## paquinho (Sep 7, 2007)

pompeyfan said:


> as best i know that is the reason. The thing about SA football, is it can get really rowdy, the fans get into fights (more often than in Europe) and the police there aren't as good at stopping fights. most middle to upper class fans would rather pay a bit extra for security.


The reason was mentioned above, Suites or boxes are sold like houses, not like in Europe for the season, but for life, so they pay for the construction of the stadium. And you get al the accomodations like food and beer and better food (in Peru it is not allowed to sell beer in a stadium, except in the suites).


----------



## mr_mo_7 (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, those are some ugly stadiums.


----------



## bumdingo (Jan 25, 2007)

I think most countries / continents develop their own style of stadium. In the USA most college football stadiums follow the same principle as do NFL stadiums. In the UK right now the Derby County, Leicester City, Southampton, Middlesboro, Swansea and soon to be built Cardiff City stadium design is popular. Are the German World Cup 2006 stadiums so different from each other?


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

2006 Stadiums

Olympic:









Allianz:









Westfalenstadion:









Waldstadion:









Schalke:









Aol:









AWD:









Fritz Walter:









Zentralstadion:









Frankenstadion:









Gottlieb Daimler:


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Estadio de Liga Deportiva Universitaria | Quito | 442

according to spanish wikipedia
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estadio_de_Liga_Deportiva_Universitaria


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Estadio Monumental Isidro Romero Carbo in Guayaquil has also lots of boxes.
Unfortunately there is no number on wikipedia, but the total amount of seats in the boxes is 13'535. So I guess it could be more than 1000.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks a lot
Are the palcos small in South America?

1	Estadio Monumental U	|	Lima	|	1251
2	Estadio Azteca	|	Ciudad de México	|	856
3	Estadio Deportivo Cali	|	Palmira	|	852
4	Estadio Jalisco	|	Guadalajara	|	660
5	Estadio de Liga Deportiva Universitaria	|	Quito	|	442
6	Texas Stadium |	Irving	|	379
7	Absa Stadium	|	Durban	|	350
8	Ellis Park Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	339
9	Estadio Chivas	|	Guadalajara	|	315
10	New Cowboys Stadium	|	Arlington	|	300
11	Estadio de Fútbol Monterrey	|	Monterrey	|	300
12	FedEx Field |	Landover	|	243
13	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	|	Madrid	|	241
14	Meadowlands Stadium	|	East Rutherford	|	217
15	Georgia Dome |	Atlanta	|	203
16	Reliant Stadium |	Houston	|	196
17	Dolphin Stadium |	Miami Gardens	|	195
18	Raymond James Stadium |	Tampa	|	195
19	Soccer City Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	188
20	Old Trafford Stadium	|	Manchester	|	180
21	Brisbane Cricket Ground	|	Brisbane	|	178
22	LP Field |	Nashville	|	177
23	Lincoln Financial Field |	Philadelphia	|	172
24	Stade de France	|	Paris	|	168
25	Lambeau Field |	Green Bay	|	166
26	Wembley	|	London	|	166
27	Ralph Wilson Stadium |	Buffalo	|	164
28	Rogers Center	|	Toronto	|	161
30	Türk Telekom Arena	|	Istanbul	|	159
31	Bank of America Stadium	|	Charlotte	|	157
32	Estádio da Luz	|	Lisboa	|	156
33	Twickenham Stadium	|	Twickenham	|	150
34	Emirates Stadium	|	London	|	150
35	Cleveland Browns Stadium |	Cleveland	|	145
36	McAfee Coliseum |	Oakland	|	143
37	Green Point Stadium	|	Cape Town	|	142
38	Lucas Oil Stadium	|	Indianapolis	|	141
39	Beijing National Stadium	|	Beijing	|	140
40	Louisiana Superdome	|	New Orleans	|	137
41	Soldier Field |	Chicago	|	133
42	Arena do Grêmio	|	Porto Alegre	|	130
43	OL Stadium	|	Lyon	|	130
44	Heinz Field |	Pittsburgh	|	129
45	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128
46	ANZ Stadium / Stadium Australia	|	Sydney	|	125
47	Edward Jones Dome |	St. Louis	|	124
48	Nuevo San Mamés	|	Bilbao	|	122
49	Ford Field |	Detroit	|	120
50	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	|	Lisboa	|	120
51	White Hart Lane |	London	|	120
52	M&T Bank Stadium	|	Baltimore	|	119
53	Giants Stadium |	East Rutherford	|	119
54	Paul Brown Stadium |	Cincinnati	|	114
55	Qualcomm Stadium	|	San Diego	|	113
56	Hubert H. Humphrey Metrodome	|	Minneapolis	|	113
57	Landsdowne Road Stadium	|	Dublin	|	110
58	Darrell K Royal-Texas Memorial Stadium	|	Austin	|	110
59	Allianz Arena	|	München	|	106
60	Invesco Field at Mile High |	Denver	|	106
61	Villa Park	|	Birmingham	|	105
62	RCA Dome |	Indianapolis	|	104
63	Pontiac Silverdome	|	Pontiac	|	102
64	Estádio do Dragão	|	Porto	|	96
65	Monster Park / Candlestick Park	|	San Francisco	|	93
66	Veltins Arena	|	Gelsenkirchen	|	90
67	AAMI Stadium	|	Adelaide	|	89
68	University of Phoenix Stadium |	Glendale	|	88
69	Gillette Stadium	|	Foxborough	|	87
70	New Juventus Arena	|	Torino	|	84
71	Amsterdam ArenA	|	Amsterdam	|	83
72	Qwest Field |	Seattle	|	82
73	Ohio Stadium	|	Columbus	|	81
74	Commerzbank-Arena	|	Frankfurt	|	81
75	Arrowhead Stadium |	Kansas City	|	80
76	Olympiastadion	|	Berlin	|	76
77	Jacksonville Municipal Stadium |	Jacksonville	|	75
78	Estadio Vicente Calderón	|	Madrid	|	74
79	Camp Randall Stadium	|	Madison	|	72
80	Nou Estadio Valencia	|	Valencia	|	72
81	Lang Park / Suncorp Stadium	|	Brisbane	|	71
82	Boleyn Ground	|	London	|	70
83	Weser Stadion	|	Bremen	|	70
84	City of Manchester Stadium	|	Manchester	|	68
85	Telstra Dome / Docklands Stadium	|	Melbourne	|	66
86	Croke Park	|	Dublin	|	65
87	Munhak Stadium	|	Incheon	|	61
88	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	61
89	Beaver Stadium	|	State College	|	60
90	Stadion Lokomotiv	|	Moskvá	|	60
91	Stadion Narodowy	|	Warszawa	|	60
92	Subiaco Oval	|	Perth	|	59
93	Elland Road	|	Leeds	|	57
94	Ben Hill Griffin Stadium	|	Gainesville	|	56
95	Worldcup Stadium	|	Seoul	|	56
96	Oklahoma Memorial Stadium	|	Norman	|	54
97	Swedbank Stadion	|	Malmö	|	54
98	Kadir Has Sehir Stadi	|	Kayseri	|	52
99	Carter-Finley Stadium	|	Raleigh	|	51
100	Stamford Bridge	|	London	|	51
101	HSH Nordbank Arena	|	Hamburg	|	50
102	RheinEnergie Stadion |	Köln	|	48
103	Toyota Park	|	Bridgeview	|	48
104	Ricoh Arena	|	Coventry	|	46
105	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	44
106	The Home Depot Center	|	Carson	|	43
107	Borussia-Park	|	Mönchengladbach	|	42
108	MSV-Arena	|	Duisburg	|	41
109	Nuevo estadio de La Romareda	|	Zaragoza	|	41
110	Arena Bałtycka	|	Gdańsk	|	40
111	De Kuip / Feijenoord Stadion	|	Rotterdam	|	40
112	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	|	Pireas	|	40
113	Constant Vanden Stock Stadion	|	Anderlecht	|	39
114	City Ground	|	Nottinghamshire	|	36
115	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	34
116	TCF Bank Stadium |	Minneapolis	|	37
117	Volkswagen-Arena	|	Wolfsburg	|	32
118	Anfield Stadium	|	Liverpool	|	32
119	Bramall Lane Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	31
120	Estadio El Madrigal	|	Vila-real	|	30
121	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza	|	Milano	|	30
122	Red Bull Arena	|	Harrison	|	30
123	BMO Field	|	Toronto	|	30
124	Columbus Crew Stadium	|	Columbus	|	30
125	The Darlington Arena	|	Darlington	|	30
126	AWD Arena	|	Hannover	|	29
127	The Hawthorns	|	West Bromwich	|	29
128	Madejski Stadium	|	Reading	|	28
129	Kingston Communications Stadium	|	Hull	|	28
130	LTU Arena	|	Düsseldorf	|	27
131	Hampden Park	|	Glasgow	|	26
132	Craven Cottage	|	London	|	26
133	Estadi Camp Nou	|	Barcelona	|	23
134	Worldcup Stadium	|	Suwon	|	23
135	Dick's Sporting Goods Park	|	Commerce City	|	22
136	Deepdale	|	Preston	|	22
137	Thomond Park	|	Limerick	|	20
138	Stadion Śląski	|	Chorzów	|	20
139 Nowy Stadion Legii	|	Warszawa	|	20
140	Robertson Stadium	|	Houston	|	20
141	Worldcup Stadium	|	Daejeon	|	20
142	Hillsborough Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	18
143	Celtic Park	|	Glasgow	|	18
144	Stade de Suisse	|	Bern	|	18
145	Cristal Arena	|	Genk	|	17
146	Pizza Hut Park	|	Frisco	|	17
147	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	|	Athina	|	16
148	Zentralstadion	|	Leipzig	|	16
149	Rize Stadi	|	Rize	|	15
150	east-Credit Stadion	|	Nürnberg	|	14
151	Ravenhill Stadium	|	Belfast	|	14
152	Munsu Football Stadium	|	Ulsan	|	13
153	World Cup Stadium	|	Daegu	|	12
154	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	|	Kaiserslautern	|	12
155	Signal Iduna Park	|	Dortmund	|	11
156	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	|	Basel	|	11
157	Ibrox Stadium	|	Glasgow	|	10
158	BayArena	|	Leverkusen	|	10
159	Murrayfield Stadium	|	Edinburgh	|	10
160	Worldcup Stadium	|	Jeonju	|	8
161	Falkirk Stadium	|	Falkirk	|	4


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

44,000 capacity Estadio Cuscatlan in El Salvador is similar with a massive wall of boxes. Capacity for the boxes is 3400 so a rough estimate would be 340 boxes.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

www.sercan.de said:


> Thanks a lot
> Are the palcos small in South America?
> 
> 1	Estadio Monumental U	|	Lima	|	1251
> ...


Soccer City
# 230 private boxes
# 184 suites
# two VIP suites
# one VVIP suite
# one super suite


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

www.sercan.de said:


> Thanks a lot
> Are the palcos small in South America?


I guess it's about 10 persons per box on average in South America.
The stadium in Quito for example has 442 suites with 4.316 seats.



Mo Rush said:


> Soccer City
> # 230 private boxes
> # 184 suites
> # two VIP suites
> ...


What's the difference between the private boxes and the suites?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Mo, are those boxes real suites or like Stdium australia outdoord seats just fenced


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

www.sercan.de said:


> Mo, are those boxes real suites or like Stdium australia outdoord seats just fenced


no clue. it just seems from the construction pics like sooo many suites and boxes


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Sercan,

Do you include arenas in your list as well? In that case you can include Malmö Arena (indoor multi-use arena) with 72 boxes (60 boxes and 12 suites).


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

There is an own arena list 
Thanks. 72 is a lot for an european arena.
Maybe the smallest with so many suites

1	United Center |	Chicago	|	216
2	The Palace at Auburn Hills |	Auburn Hills	|	186
3	Staples Center |	Los Angeles	|	160
4	Scotiabank Place |	Ottawa |	148
5	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	153
6	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	144
7	Le Centre Bell	|	Montreal	|	135
8	Wachovia Center |	Philadelphia	|	126
9	Verizon Center	|	Washington D.C.	|	114
10	TD Banknorth Garden |	Boston	|	104
11	The O2 Arena	|	London	|	96
12	Phillips Arena |	Atlanta	|	96
13	Pepsi Center |	Denver	|	95
14	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	92
15	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	91
16	Toyota Center	|	Houston	|	90
17	Madison Square Garden |	New York City	|	89
18	US Airways Center |	Phoenix	|	88
19	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	87
20	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	86
21	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	84
22	HSBC Arena |	Buffalo	|	80
23	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	78
24	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	76
25	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	75
26	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	75
27	Sprint Center	|	Kansas City	|	74
28	Malmö Arena	|	Malmö	|	72
30	Xcel Center |	Saint Paul	|	72
31	Sommet Center |	Nashville	|	72
32	Oracle Arena |	Oakland	|	72
33	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	72
34	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	72
35	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	70
36	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	70
37	o2 Arena / Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	70
38	Target center |	Minneapolis	|	68
39	Bradley Center |	Milwaukee	|	68
40	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	66
41	Belgrade Arena	|	Beograd	|	66
42	HP Pavilion |	San Jose	|	64
43	Fedex Forum |	Memphis	|	63
44	Köln Arena / Lanxess Arena	|	Köln	|	60
45	O2 World Arena	|	Berlin	|	59
46	Key Arena |	Seattle	|	58
47	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	56
48	New Orleans Arena |	New Orleans	|	56
49	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	56
50	Time Warner Cable Arena	|	Charlotte	|	54
51	AT&T Center |	San Antonio	|	54
52	HSBC Arena (Rio)	|	Rio de Janeiro	|	52
53	Thompson-Boling Arena |	Knoxville	|	48
54	Swedbank Arena	|	Örnsköldsvik	|	48
55	Wukesong Basketball Gymnasium	|	Beijing	|	45
56	M.E.N Arena	|	Manchester	|	44
57	Arena Riga	|	Riga	|	43
58	Siemens Arena	|	Vilnius	|	42
59	SAP Arena	|	Mannheim	|	42
60	TUI Arena	|	Hannover	|	42
61	ISS Dome	|	Düsseldorf	|	38
62	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	32
63	National Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	30
64	Arco Arena	|	Sacramento	|	30
65	American Airlines Arena	|	Miami	|	28
66	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	26
67	Arena Nürnberger Versicherung	|	Nürnberg	|	26
68	Königpalast	|	Krefeld	|	22
69	JQH Arena |	Springfield	|	22
70	PostFinance Arena	|	Bern	|	21
71	Hallenstadion	|	Zürich	|	20
72	Porsche Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	20
73	Williams Arena	|	Minneapolis	|	19
74	Chaifetz Arena |	St. Louis	|	12
75	Ostseehalle / Sparkassen-Arena	|	Kiel	|	11
76	Rittal Arena Wetzlar	|	Wetzlar	|	8
77	Diners Club Arena	|	Rapperswil	|	8


Mo, to me it looks like that there are "only" 2 storey suites at Soccer City

http://i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq159/tadpolefarm/2008-11-18274.jpg


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

JYDA said:


> 44,000 capacity Estadio Cuscatlan in El Salvador is similar with a massive wall of boxes. Capacity for the boxes is 3400 so a rough estimate would be 340 boxes.


Was this, by any chance, formerly a baseball stadium? Kind of an odd seating layout for association football.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

KingmanIII said:


> Was this, by any chance, formerly a baseball stadium? Kind of an odd seating layout for association football.


Looking at it from that angle it actually does. However it's just an optical illusion.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

www.sercan.de said:


> There is an own arena list
> Thanks. 72 is a lot for an european arena.
> Maybe the smallest with so many suites


Oops, I missed that. 
Thanks.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Just european Arenas
The O2 Arena	|	London	|	96
Malmö Arena	|	Malmö	|	72
o2 Arena / Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	70
Belgrade Arena	|	Beograd	|	66
Köln Arena / Lanxess Arena	|	Köln	|	60
O2 World Arena	|	Berlin	|	59
M.E.N Arena	|	Manchester	|	44
Arena Riga	|	Riga	|	43
Siemens Arena	|	Vilnius	|	42
SAP Arena	|	Mannheim	|	42
TUI Arena	|	Hannover	|	42
ISS Dome	|	Düsseldorf	|	38
Arena Nürnberger Versicherung	|	Nürnberg	|	26
Königpalast	|	Krefeld	|	22
PostFinance Arena	|	Bern	|	21
Hallenstadion	|	Zürich	|	20
Porsche Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	20
Ostseehalle / Sparkassen-Arena	|	Kiel	|	11
Spaladium Arena |	Split	|	10
Rittal Arena Wetzlar	|	Wetzlar	|	8
Diners Club Arena	|	Rapperswil	|	8


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
I didn't know Malmö Arena were that competitive on a European level.

Stoockholm Globe Arena has 44 boxes (source), 7 of which are "open" boxes, so I'm not sure they count.

"Open" boxes;










So either 44 or 37 boxes for Stockholm Globe Arena. Can you add this, Sercan?


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

isaidso said:


> That commercial is great! Oddly, some people in the stands behave like they're at home on their couch. "Could you sit down, please? I can't see!" Why did they bother showing up at all? That happens in Toronto, but I always refuse to sit back down. Does it happen where you are?


It's happened to me once, at a Royals game, in the middle of our pennant race in '03, when we came from 6-runs down to take the lead against the Yankees. Some old guy sitting behind us wearing a Chiefs jacket and Yankees hat told me to sit down in a New Yorker accent. :lol:


----------



## AJKwak (Jun 15, 2009)

Hartwall Arena, Helsinki, Finland has 97.

http://www.hartwall-areena.com/en/index.php?id=66


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

1	United Center |	Chicago	|	216
2	The Palace at Auburn Hills |	Auburn Hills	|	186
3	Staples Center |	Los Angeles	|	160
4	Scotiabank Place |	Ottawa |	148
5	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	153
6	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	144
7	Le Centre Bell	|	Montreal	|	135
8	Wachovia Center |	Philadelphia	|	126
9	Verizon Center	|	Washington D.C.	|	114
10	TD Banknorth Garden |	Boston	|	104
11	Hartwall Areena	|	Helsinki	|	97
12	The O2 Arena	|	London	|	96
13	Phillips Arena |	Atlanta	|	96
14	Pepsi Center |	Denver	|	95
15	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	92
16	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	91
17	Toyota Center	|	Houston	|	90
18	Madison Square Garden |	New York City	|	89
19	US Airways Center |	Phoenix	|	88
20	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	87
21	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	86
22	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	84
23	HSBC Arena |	Buffalo	|	80
24	Kaunas Arena	|	Kaunas	|	78
25	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	78
26	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	76
27	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	75
28	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	75
29	Sprint Center	|	Kansas City	|	74
30	Malmö Arena	|	Malmö	|	72
31	Xcel Center |	Saint Paul	|	72
32	Sommet Center |	Nashville	|	72
33	Oracle Arena |	Oakland	|	72
34	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	72
35	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	72
36	Amway Center	|	Orlando	|	70
37	Color Line Arena	|	Hamburg	|	70
38	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	70
39	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	70
40	o2 Arena / Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	68
41	Target center |	Minneapolis	|	68
42	Bradley Center |	Milwaukee	|	66
43	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	66
44	Consol Energy Center	|	Pittsburgh	|	66
45	Belgrade Arena	|	Beograd	|	64
46	HP Pavilion |	San Jose	|	63
47	Fedex Forum |	Memphis	|	60
48	Köln Arena / Lanxess Arena	|	Köln	|	59
49	O2 World Arena	|	Berlin	|	58
50	Key Arena |	Seattle	|	56
51	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	56
52	New Orleans Arena |	New Orleans	|	56
53	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	54
54	Time Warner Cable Arena	|	Charlotte	|	54
55	AT&T Center |	San Antonio	|	52
56	HSBC Arena (Rio)	|	Rio de Janeiro	|	50
57	Cloetta Center	|	Linköping	|	48
58	Thompson-Boling Arena |	Knoxville	|	48
59	Läkerol Arena	|	Gävle	|	48
60	Swedbank Arena	|	Örnsköldsvik	|	45
61	Wukesong Basketball Gymnasium	|	Beijing	|	44
62	M.E.N Arena	|	Manchester	|	44
63	Scandinavium	|	Göteborg	|	43
64	Arena Riga	|	Riga	|	42
65	Siemens Arena	|	Vilnius	|	42
66	SAP Arena	|	Mannheim	|	42
67	TUI Arena	|	Hannover	|	38
68	ISS Dome	|	Düsseldorf	|	38
69	Manchester Evening News Arena	|	Manchester	|	37
70	Löfbergs Lila Arena	|	Karlstad	|	37
71	Globe Arena	|	Stockholm	|	37
72	Kinnarps Arena	|	Jönköping	|	36
73	Ejendals Arena	|	Leksand	|	32
74	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	30
75	National Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	30
76	Arco Arena	|	Sacramento	|	28
77	Siauliu Arena	|	Siauliai	|	27
78	American Airlines Arena	|	Miami	|	27
79	AXA Sports Center	|	Södertälje	|	26
80	Skellefteå Kraft Arena	|	Skellefteå	|	26
81	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	26
82	Coliseo de Puerto Rico	|	San Jose	|	26
83	Arena Nürnberger Versicherung	|	Nürnberg	|	25
84	Intrust Bank Arena	|	Wichita	|	22
85	Lindab Arena	|	Ängelholm	|	22
86	Königpalast	|	Krefeld	|	22
87	König-Pilsener-Arena	|	Oberhausen	|	22
88	JQH Arena |	Springfield	|	21
89	PostFinance Arena	|	Bern	|	21
90	E.ON Arena	|	Timrå	|	20
91	Hallenstadion	|	Zürich	|	20
92	Porsche Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	19
93	Lipperlandhalle	|	Lemgo	|	18
94	Williams Arena	|	Minneapolis	|	14
95	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	12
96	Chaifetz Arena |	St. Louis	|	12
97	Coop Arena	|	Luleå	|	11
98	Ostseehalle / Sparkassen-Arena	|	Kiel	|	10
99	Campushalle	|	Flensburg	|	10
100	Jako Arena	|	Bamberg	|	9
101	Spaladium Arena |	Split	|	8
102	Rittal Arena Wetzlar	|	Wetzlar	|	8
103	Diners Club Arena	|	Rapperswil	|	8
104	Saturn-Arena	|	Ingolstadt	|	8
105	AWD-Dome	|	Bremen	|	7
106	EWS Arena	|	Göppingen	|	7
107	Volkswagen Halle	|	Braunschweig	|	7
108	Velodrom	|	Berlin	|	6
109	erdgas arena	|	Riesa	|	4


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Williams arena in Minneapolis has 19, not 14. And Mariucci arena (The U of M's 10,000 seat hockey arena, which apparently capacity is exactly 10,000 plus a couple hundred stading room spots at the back of the bowl) has 18 suites.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

1	United Center |	Chicago	|	216
2	The Palace at Auburn Hills |	Auburn Hills	|	186
3	Staples Center |	Los Angeles	|	160
4	Scotiabank Place |	Ottawa |	148
5	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	153
6	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	144
7	Le Centre Bell	|	Montreal	|	135
8	Wachovia Center |	Philadelphia	|	126
9	Verizon Center	|	Washington D.C.	|	114
10	TD Banknorth Garden |	Boston	|	104
11	Hartwall Areena	|	Helsinki	|	97
12	The O2 Arena	|	London	|	96
13	Phillips Arena |	Atlanta	|	96
14	Pepsi Center |	Denver	|	95
15	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	92
16	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	91
17	Toyota Center	|	Houston	|	90
18	Madison Square Garden |	New York City	|	89
19	US Airways Center |	Phoenix	|	88
20	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	87
21	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	86
22	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	84
23	HSBC Arena |	Buffalo	|	80
24	Kaunas Arena	|	Kaunas	|	78
25	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	78
26	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	76
27	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	75
28	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	75
29	Sprint Center	|	Kansas City	|	74
30	Malmö Arena	|	Malmö	|	72
31	Xcel Center |	Saint Paul	|	72
32	Sommet Center |	Nashville	|	72
33	Oracle Arena |	Oakland	|	72
34	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	72
35	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	72
36	Amway Center	|	Orlando	|	70
37	Color Line Arena	|	Hamburg	|	70
38	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	70
39	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	70
40	o2 Arena / Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	68
41	Target center |	Minneapolis	|	68
42	Bradley Center |	Milwaukee	|	66
43	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	66
44	Consol Energy Center	|	Pittsburgh	|	66
45	Belgrade Arena	|	Beograd	|	64
46	HP Pavilion |	San Jose	|	63
47	Fedex Forum |	Memphis	|	60
48	Köln Arena / Lanxess Arena	|	Köln	|	59
49	O2 World Arena	|	Berlin	|	58
50	Key Arena |	Seattle	|	56
51	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	56
52	New Orleans Arena |	New Orleans	|	56
53	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	54
54	Time Warner Cable Arena	|	Charlotte	|	54
55	AT&T Center |	San Antonio	|	52
56	HSBC Arena (Rio)	|	Rio de Janeiro	|	50
57	Cloetta Center	|	Linköping	|	48
58	Thompson-Boling Arena |	Knoxville	|	48
59	Läkerol Arena	|	Gävle	|	48
60	Swedbank Arena	|	Örnsköldsvik	|	45
61	Wukesong Basketball Gymnasium	|	Beijing	|	44
62	M.E.N Arena	|	Manchester	|	44
63	Scandinavium	|	Göteborg	|	43
64	Arena Riga	|	Riga	|	42
65	Siemens Arena	|	Vilnius	|	42
66	SAP Arena	|	Mannheim	|	42
67	TUI Arena	|	Hannover	|	38
68	ISS Dome	|	Düsseldorf	|	38
69	Manchester Evening News Arena	|	Manchester	|	37
70	Löfbergs Lila Arena	|	Karlstad	|	37
71	Globe Arena	|	Stockholm	|	37
72	Kinnarps Arena	|	Jönköping	|	36
73	Ejendals Arena	|	Leksand	|	32
74	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	30
75	National Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	30
76	Arco Arena	|	Sacramento	|	28
77	Siauliu Arena	|	Siauliai	|	27
78	American Airlines Arena	|	Miami	|	27
79	AXA Sports Center	|	Södertälje	|	26
80	Skellefteå Kraft Arena	|	Skellefteå	|	26
81	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	26
82	Coliseo de Puerto Rico	|	San Jose	|	26
83	Arena Nürnberger Versicherung	|	Nürnberg	|	25
84	Intrust Bank Arena	|	Wichita	|	22
85	Lindab Arena	|	Ängelholm	|	22
86	Königpalast	|	Krefeld	|	22
87	König-Pilsener-Arena	|	Oberhausen	|	22
88	JQH Arena |	Springfield	|	21
89	PostFinance Arena	|	Bern	|	21
90	E.ON Arena	|	Timrå	|	20
91	Hallenstadion	|	Zürich	|	20
92	Williams Arena	|	Minneapolis	|	19
93	Porsche Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	19
94	Mariucci Arena	|	Minneapolis	|	18
95	Lipperlandhalle	|	Lemgo	|	18
96	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	12
97	Chaifetz Arena |	St. Louis	|	12
98	Coop Arena	|	Luleå	|	11
99	Ostseehalle / Sparkassen-Arena	|	Kiel	|	10
100	Campushalle	|	Flensburg	|	10
101	Jako Arena	|	Bamberg	|	9
102	Spaladium Arena |	Split	|	8
103	Rittal Arena Wetzlar	|	Wetzlar	|	8
104	Diners Club Arena	|	Rapperswil	|	8
105	Saturn-Arena	|	Ingolstadt	|	8
106	AWD-Dome	|	Bremen	|	7
107	EWS Arena	|	Göppingen	|	7
108	Volkswagen Halle	|	Braunschweig	|	7
109	Velodrom	|	Berlin	|	6
110	erdgas arena	|	Riesa	|	4


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

MTS Centre in Winnipeg has 48.
Schottenstein Center in Columbus (Ohio State campus) has 52.
Kohl Center in Madison (Wisconsin campus) has 36.

Do loge boxes count, too? Loge boxes are smaller, 4- or 6-person "junior suites" which usually come with larger, posher seating with countertops, their own private mini-fridge, VIP lounge access, in-seat concierge services, etc..

The Amway Center will have 60 full-scale suites and 68 loge boxes. The new Louisville arena will have 72 suites and 70 loges.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

If you can add in your list :

Nancy (France), Stade Marcel Picot : 60 suites (according the official website of the club).


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks a lot.

1	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	|	Madrid	|	241
2	Old Trafford Stadium	|	Manchester	|	180
3	Stade de France	|	Paris	|	172
4	Wembley Stadium	|	London	|	166
5	Türk Telekom Arena	|	Istanbul	|	157
6	Estádio da Luz	|	Lisboa	|	156
7	Emirates Stadium	|	London	|	152
8	Twickenham Stadium	|	Twickenham	|	150
9	New Spurs Stadium	|	London	|	132
10	OL Stadium	|	Lyon	|	130
11	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128
12	Nuevo San Mamés	|	Bilbao	|	122
13	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	|	Lisboa	|	120
14	White Hart Lane |	London	|	120
15	Landsdowne Road Stadium	|	Dublin	|	110
16	Allianz Arena	|	München	|	106
17	Villa Park	|	Birmingham	|	105
18	Estádio do Dragão	|	Porto	|	96
19	Veltins Arena	|	Gelsenkirchen	|	90
20	Timsah Arena	|	Bursa	|	85
21	New Juventus Arena	|	Torino	|	84
22	Amsterdam ArenA	|	Amsterdam	|	83
23	Commerzbank-Arena	|	Frankfurt	|	81
24	Olympiastadion	|	Berlin	|	76
25	Estadio Vicente Calderón	|	Madrid	|	74
26	Nou Estadio Valencia	|	Valencia	|	72
27	Boleyn Ground	|	London	|	70
28	Grand Stade	|	Lille	|	70
30	Weser Stadion	|	Bremen	|	70
31	Ali Sami Yen Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	69
32	City of Manchester Stadium	|	Manchester	|	68
33	Croke Park	|	Dublin	|	65
34	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	61
35	Stade Marcel Picot	|	Nancy	|	60
36	Stadion Lokomotiv	|	Moskvá	|	60
37	Stadion Narodowy	|	Warszawa	|	60
38	Stade Vélodrome	|	Marseille	|	60
39	Elland Road	|	Leeds	|	57
40	Swedbank Stadion	|	Malmö	|	54
41	Kadir Has Stadi	|	Kayseri	|	52
42	Stade Louis Dugauguez	|	Sedan	|	52
43	Stade de Gerland	|	Lyon	|	51
44	Stamford Bridge	|	London	|	51
45	HSH Nordbank Arena	|	Hamburg	|	50
46	Gelredome	|	Arnhem	|	49
47	RheinEnergie Stadion |	Köln	|	48
48	Inönü Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	47
49	Donbass Arena	|	Donetsk	|	46
50	Philips Stadion	|	Eindhoven	|	46
51	Ricoh Arena	|	Coventry	|	46
52	Borussia-Park	|	Mönchengladbach	|	45
53	Stadion Miejski w Poznaniu |	Poznan	|	44
54	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	44
55	Nou Estadi del RCD Espanyol	|	Barcelona	|	44
56	MSV-Arena	|	Duisburg	|	41
57	Nuevo estadio de La Romareda	|	Zaragoza	|	41
58	ADO Den Haag Stadion	|	The Hague	|	40
59	Stadion Eden	|	Praha	|	40
60	Arena Bałtycka	|	Gdańsk	|	40
61	De Kuip / Feijenoord Stadion	|	Rotterdam	|	40
62	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	|	Pireas	|	40
63	Rhein-Neckar-Arena	|	Sinsheim	|	40
64	Constant Vanden Stock Stadion	|	Anderlecht	|	39
65	Nowy Stadion Legii	|	Warszawa	|	39
66	Stade de la Beaujoire	|	Nantes	|	36
67	City Ground	|	Nottinghamshire	|	36
68	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	34
69	Stadium de Toulouse	|	Toulouse	|	33
70	Stade Auguste Delaune	|	Reims |	32
71	Volkswagen-Arena	|	Wolfsburg	|	32
72	Anfield Stadium	|	Liverpool	|	32
73	Bramall Lane Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	31
74	Estadio El Madrigal	|	Vilarreal	|	30
75	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza	|	Milano	|	30
76	The Darlington Arena	|	Darlington	|	30
77	Stade Michel d'Ornano	|	Caen	|	30
78	Stade Ernest Wallon	|	Toulouse	|	30
79	Stade de la Mosson	|	Montpellier	|	30
80	AWD Arena	|	Hannover	|	29
81	The Hawthorns	|	West Bromwich	|	29
82	Tivoli-Stadion	|	Aachen	|	28
83	Madejski Stadium	|	Reading	|	28
84	Kingston Communications Stadium	|	Hull	|	28
85	LTU Arena	|	Düsseldorf	|	27
86	DKB-Arena	|	Rostock	|	26
87	Stade Auguste Bonal	|	Sochaux-Montbéliard |	26
88	Hampden Park	|	Glasgow	|	26
89	Craven Cottage	|	London	|	26
90	Wildparkstadion	|	Karlsruhe	|	24
91	SchücoArena	|	Bielefeld	|	24
92	New Stadium	|	Astana	|	24
93	Estadi Camp Nou	|	Barcelona	|	23
94	Deepdale	|	Preston	|	22
95	Stadion an der Lohmühle	|	Lübeck	|	22
96	Thomond Park	|	Limerick	|	20
97	Stadion Śląski	|	Chorzów	|	20
98	east-Credit Stadion	|	Nürnberg	|	20
99	Prokopenko Arena	|	Odesa	|	20
100	Stade Nungesser II	|	Valenciennes	|	20
101	Stade Chaban-Delmas	|	Bordeaux	|	19
102	Stade Geoffroy Guichard	|	St Etienne	|	18
103	Celtic Park	|	Glasgow	|	18
104	Hillsborough Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	18
105	Stade de Suisse	|	Bern	|	18
106	Cristal Arena	|	Genk	|	17
107	Stade de la Route de Lorient	|	Rennes	|	17
108	Stade des Alpes	|	Grenoble	|	16
109	Stade de l'Aube	|	Troyes |	16
110	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	|	Athina	|	16
111	Zentralstadion	|	Leipzig	|	16
112	Stadion Magdeburg	|	Magdeburg	|	15
113	Ravenhill Stadium	|	Belfast	|	14
114	Brita Arena	|	Wiesbaden	|	14
115	Preußenstadion	|	Münster	|	14
116	Rize Stadi	|	Rize	|	12
117 Fritz-Walter-Stadion	|	Kaiserslautern	|	12
118	Stade du Moustoir	|	Lorient	|	12
119	Signal Iduna Park	|	Dortmund	|	11
120	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	|	Basel	|	11
121	Ibrox Stadium	|	Glasgow	|	10
122	BayArena	|	Leverkusen	|	10
123	Murrayfield Stadium	|	Edinburgh	|	10
124	Millerntor-Stadion	|	Hamburg	|	10
125	Osnatel-Arena	|	Osnabrück	|	10
126	Stadion am Bruchweg	|	Mainz	|	8
127	Falkirk Stadium	|	Falkirk	|	4


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

www.sercan.de said:


> 28	Grand Stade	|	Lille	|	70


Finally it will have 83 suite...

Source: http://www.grandstade-lillemetropole.com/


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

1	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	|	Madrid	|	241
2	Old Trafford Stadium	|	Manchester	|	180
3	Stade de France	|	Paris	|	172
4	Wembley Stadium	|	London	|	166
5	Türk Telekom Arena	|	Istanbul	|	157
6	Estádio da Luz	|	Lisboa	|	156
7	Emirates Stadium	|	London	|	152
8	Twickenham Stadium	|	Twickenham	|	150
9	New Spurs Stadium	|	London	|	132
10	OL Stadium	|	Lyon	|	130
11	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128
12	Nuevo San Mamés	|	Bilbao	|	122
13	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	|	Lisboa	|	120
14	White Hart Lane |	London	|	120
15	Landsdowne Road Stadium	|	Dublin	|	110
16	Allianz Arena	|	München	|	106
17	Villa Park	|	Birmingham	|	105
18	Estádio do Dragão	|	Porto	|	96
19	Veltins Arena	|	Gelsenkirchen	|	90
20	Timsah Arena	|	Bursa	|	85
21	New Juventus Arena	|	Torino	|	84
22	Amsterdam ArenA	|	Amsterdam	|	83
23	Grand Stade	|	Lille	|	83
24	Commerzbank-Arena	|	Frankfurt	|	81
25	Olympiastadion	|	Berlin	|	76
26	Estadio Vicente Calderón	|	Madrid	|	74
27	Nou Estadio Valencia	|	Valencia	|	72
28	Boleyn Ground	|	London	|	70
30	Weser Stadion	|	Bremen	|	70
31	Ali Sami Yen Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	69
32	City of Manchester Stadium	|	Manchester	|	68
33	Croke Park	|	Dublin	|	65
34	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	61
35	Stade Marcel Picot	|	Nancy	|	60
36	Stadion Lokomotiv	|	Moskvá	|	60
37	Stadion Narodowy	|	Warszawa	|	60
38	Stade Vélodrome	|	Marseille	|	60
39	Elland Road	|	Leeds	|	57
40	Swedbank Stadion	|	Malmö	|	54
41	Kadir Has Stadi	|	Kayseri	|	52
42	Stade Louis Dugauguez	|	Sedan	|	52
43	Stade de Gerland	|	Lyon	|	51
44	Stamford Bridge	|	London	|	51
45	HSH Nordbank Arena	|	Hamburg	|	50
46	Gelredome	|	Arnhem	|	49
47	RheinEnergie Stadion |	Köln	|	48
48	Inönü Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	47
49	Donbass Arena	|	Donetsk	|	46
50	Philips Stadion	|	Eindhoven	|	46
51	Ricoh Arena	|	Coventry	|	46
52	Borussia-Park	|	Mönchengladbach	|	45
53	Stadion Miejski w Poznaniu |	Poznan	|	44
54	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	44
55	Nou Estadi del RCD Espanyol	|	Barcelona	|	44
56	MSV-Arena	|	Duisburg	|	41
57	Nuevo estadio de La Romareda	|	Zaragoza	|	41
58	ADO Den Haag Stadion	|	The Hague	|	40
59	Stadion Eden	|	Praha	|	40
60	Arena Bałtycka	|	Gdańsk	|	40
61	De Kuip / Feijenoord Stadion	|	Rotterdam	|	40
62	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	|	Pireas	|	40
63	Rhein-Neckar-Arena	|	Sinsheim	|	40
64	Constant Vanden Stock Stadion	|	Anderlecht	|	39
65	Nowy Stadion Legii	|	Warszawa	|	39
66	Stade de la Beaujoire	|	Nantes	|	36
67	City Ground	|	Nottinghamshire	|	36
68	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	34
69	Stadium de Toulouse	|	Toulouse	|	33
70	Stade Auguste Delaune	|	Reims |	32
71	Volkswagen-Arena	|	Wolfsburg	|	32
72	Anfield Stadium	|	Liverpool	|	32
73	Bramall Lane Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	31
74	Estadio El Madrigal	|	Vilarreal	|	30
75	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza	|	Milano	|	30
76	The Darlington Arena	|	Darlington	|	30
77	Stade Michel d'Ornano	|	Caen	|	30
78	Stade Ernest Wallon	|	Toulouse	|	30
79	Stade de la Mosson	|	Montpellier	|	30
80	AWD Arena	|	Hannover	|	29
81	The Hawthorns	|	West Bromwich	|	29
82	Tivoli-Stadion	|	Aachen	|	28
83	Madejski Stadium	|	Reading	|	28
84	Kingston Communications Stadium	|	Hull	|	28
85	LTU Arena	|	Düsseldorf	|	27
86	DKB-Arena	|	Rostock	|	26
87	Stade Auguste Bonal	|	Sochaux-Montbéliard |	26
88	Hampden Park	|	Glasgow	|	26
89	Craven Cottage	|	London	|	26
90	Wildparkstadion	|	Karlsruhe	|	24
91	SchücoArena	|	Bielefeld	|	24
92	New Stadium	|	Astana	|	24
93	Estadi Camp Nou	|	Barcelona	|	23
94	Deepdale	|	Preston	|	22
95	Stadion an der Lohmühle	|	Lübeck	|	22
96	Thomond Park	|	Limerick	|	20
97	Stadion Śląski	|	Chorzów	|	20
98	east-Credit Stadion	|	Nürnberg	|	20
99	Prokopenko Arena	|	Odesa	|	20
100	Stade Nungesser II	|	Valenciennes	|	20
101	Stade Chaban-Delmas	|	Bordeaux	|	19
102	Stade Geoffroy Guichard	|	St Etienne	|	18
103	Celtic Park	|	Glasgow	|	18
104	Hillsborough Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	18
105	Stade de Suisse	|	Bern	|	18
106	Cristal Arena	|	Genk	|	17
107	Stade de la Route de Lorient	|	Rennes	|	17
108	Stade des Alpes	|	Grenoble	|	16
109	Stade de l'Aube	|	Troyes |	16
110	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	|	Athina	|	16
111	Zentralstadion	|	Leipzig	|	16
112	Stadion Magdeburg	|	Magdeburg	|	15
113	Ravenhill Stadium	|	Belfast	|	14
114	Brita Arena	|	Wiesbaden	|	14
115	Preußenstadion	|	Münster	|	14
116	Rize Stadi	|	Rize	|	12
117	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	|	Kaiserslautern	|	12
118	Stade du Moustoir	|	Lorient	|	12
119	Signal Iduna Park	|	Dortmund	|	11
120	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	|	Basel	|	11
121	Ibrox Stadium	|	Glasgow	|	10
122	BayArena	|	Leverkusen	|	10
123	Murrayfield Stadium	|	Edinburgh	|	10
124	Millerntor-Stadion	|	Hamburg	|	10
125	Osnatel-Arena	|	Osnabrück	|	10
126	Stadion am Bruchweg	|	Mainz	|	8
127	Falkirk Stadium	|	Falkirk	|	4


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Well Credit Union Centre in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan lists 25 suites in total ranging from 6 people mini suites up to 22+ capacity corporate suites.

According to it's own web site.


----------



## AJKwak (Jun 15, 2009)

Does someone know when and where first stadium/arena suites were build?


----------



## Rausa (Apr 2, 2005)

Swedbank Arena | Solna/Stockholm | 92
Source

Also, the indoor arena Swedbank Arena in Örnsköldsvik has changed name to Fjällräven Center, source. You can also add VIDA Arena | Växjö | 27 to the indoor arena list, source..


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

1	Estadio Monumental U	|	Lima	|	1251
2	Estadio Azteca	|	Ciudad de México	|	856
3	Estadio Deportivo Cali	|	Palmira	|	852
4	Estadio Jalisco	|	Guadalajara	|	660
5	Estadio de Liga Deportiva Universitaria	|	Quito	|	442
6	Absa Stadium	|	Durban	|	350
7	Ellis Park Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	339
8	Estadio Chivas	|	Guadalajara	|	315
9	Cowboys Stadium	|	Arlington	|	300
10	Estadio de Fútbol Monterrey	|	Monterrey	|	300
11	FedEx Field |	Landover	|	243
12	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	|	Madrid	|	241
13	Green Point Stadium	|	Cape Town	|	234
14	Meadowlands Stadium	|	East Rutherford	|	218
15	Georgia Dome |	Atlanta	|	203
16	Reliant Stadium |	Houston	|	196
17	Dolphin Stadium |	Miami Gardens	|	195
18	Raymond James Stadium |	Tampa	|	195
19	Soccer City Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	195
20	Old Trafford Stadium	|	Manchester	|	180
21	Brisbane Cricket Ground	|	Brisbane	|	178
22	LP Field |	Nashville	|	177
23	Lincoln Financial Field |	Philadelphia	|	172
24	Stade de France	|	Paris	|	172
25	Estadio Libertadores de America	|	Avellaneda	|	171
26	Lambeau Field |	Green Bay	|	166
27	Wembley Stadium	|	London	|	166
28	Ralph Wilson Stadium |	Buffalo	|	164
30	Rogers Center	|	Toronto	|	161
31	Bank of America Stadium	|	Charlotte	|	157
32	Türk Telekom Arena	|	Istanbul	|	157
33	Estádio da Luz	|	Lisboa	|	156
34	Emirates Stadium	|	London	|	152
35	Twickenham Stadium	|	Twickenham	|	150
36	Cleveland Browns Stadium |	Cleveland	|	145
37	McAfee Coliseum |	Oakland	|	143
38	Lucas Oil Stadium	|	Indianapolis	|	141
39	Beijing National Stadium	|	Beijing	|	140
40	Louisiana Superdome	|	New Orleans	|	137
41	Soldier Field |	Chicago	|	133
42	Invesco Field at Mile High |	Denver	|	132
43	New White Hart Lane	|	London	|	132
44	Arena do Grêmio	|	Porto Alegre	|	130
45	OL Stadium	|	Lyon	|	130
46	Heinz Field |	Pittsburgh	|	129
47	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128
48	ANZ Stadium / Stadium Australia	|	Sydney	|	125
49	Edward Jones Dome	|	St. Louis	|	124
50	Nuevo San Mamés	|	Bilbao	|	122
51	Ford Field |	Detroit	|	120
52	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	|	Lisboa	|	120
53	White Hart Lane |	London	|	120
54	M&T Bank Stadium	|	Baltimore	|	119
55	Paul Brown Stadium |	Cincinnati	|	114
56	Qualcomm Stadium	|	San Diego	|	113
57	Hubert H. Humphrey Metrodome	|	Minneapolis	|	113
58	Landsdowne Road Stadium	|	Dublin	|	110
59	Darrell K Royal-Texas Memorial Stadium	|	Austin	|	110
60	Allianz Arena	|	München	|	106
61	Villa Park	|	Birmingham	|	105
62	Pontiac Silverdome	|	Pontiac	|	102
63	Estádio do Dragão	|	Porto	|	96
64	Monster Park / Candlestick Park	|	San Francisco	|	93
65	Swedbank Arena	|	Stockholm	|	92
66	Veltins Arena	|	Gelsenkirchen	|	90
67	AAMI Stadium	|	Adelaide	|	89
68	University of Phoenix Stadium |	Glendale	|	88
69	Gillette Stadium	|	Foxborough	|	87
70	New Juventus Arena	|	Torino	|	84
71	Amsterdam ArenA	|	Amsterdam	|	83
72	Grand Stade	|	Lille	|	83
73	Qwest Field |	Seattle	|	82
74	Ohio Stadium	|	Columbus	|	81
75	Commerzbank-Arena	|	Frankfurt	|	81
76	Arrowhead Stadium |	Kansas City	|	80
77	Olympiastadion	|	Berlin	|	76
78	Jacksonville Municipal Stadium |	Jacksonville	|	75
79	Estadio Vicente Calderón	|	Madrid	|	74
80	Camp Randall Stadium	|	Madison	|	72
81	Nou Estadio Valencia	|	Valencia	|	72
82	Lang Park / Suncorp Stadium	|	Brisbane	|	71
83	Boleyn Ground	|	London	|	70
84	Weser Stadion	|	Bremen	|	70
85	Ali Sami Yen Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	69
86	City of Manchester Stadium	|	Manchester	|	68
87	Telstra Dome / Docklands Stadium	|	Melbourne	|	66
88	Croke Park	|	Dublin	|	65
89	Munhak Stadium	|	Incheon	|	61
90	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	61
91	Stade Marcel Picot	|	Nancy	|	60
92	Stade Vélodrome	|	Marseille	|	60
93	Beaver Stadium	|	State College	|	60
94	Stadion Lokomotiv	|	Moskvá	|	60
95	Stadion Narodowy	|	Warszawa	|	60
96	Subiaco Oval	|	Perth	|	59
97	Timsah Arena	|	Bursa	|	85
98	Elland Road	|	Leeds	|	57
99	Ben Hill Griffin Stadium	|	Gainesville	|	56
100	Worldcup Stadium	|	Seoul	|	56
101	Oklahoma Memorial Stadium	|	Norman	|	54
102	Swedbank Stadion	|	Malmö	|	54
103	Kadir Has Stadi	|	Kayseri	|	52
104	Stade Louis Dugauguez	|	Sedan	|	52
105	Stade de Gerland	|	Lyon	|	51
106	Carter-Finley Stadium	|	Raleigh	|	51
107	Stamford Bridge	|	London	|	51
108	HSH Nordbank Arena	|	Hamburg	|	50
109	Gelredome	|	Arnhem	|	49
110	RheinEnergie Stadion |	Köln	|	48
111	Toyota Park	|	Bridgeview	|	48
112	Inönü Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	47
113	Donbass Arena	|	Donetsk	|	46
114	Philips Stadion	|	Eindhoven	|	46
115	Ricoh Arena	|	Coventry	|	46
116	Borussia-Park	|	Mönchengladbach	|	45
117	Stadion Miejski w Poznaniu |	Poznan	|	44
118	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	44
119	Nou Estadi del RCD Espanyol	|	Barcelona	|	44
120	The Home Depot Center	|	Carson	|	43
121	MSV-Arena	|	Duisburg	|	41
122	Nuevo estadio de La Romareda	|	Zaragoza	|	41
123	Arena Bałtycka	|	Gdańsk	|	40
124	ADO Den Haag Stadion	|	The Hague	|	40
125	Stadion Eden	|	Praha	|	40
126	De Kuip / Feijenoord Stadion	|	Rotterdam	|	40
127	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	|	Pireas	|	40
128	Rhein-Neckar-Arena	|	Sinsheim	|	40
129	Nowy Stadion Legii	|	Warszawa	|	39
130	Constant Vanden Stock Stadion	|	Anderlecht	|	39
131	Aviva Stadium	|	Dublin	|	36
132	Stade de la Beaujoire	|	Nantes	|	36
133	City Ground	|	Nottinghamshire	|	36
134	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	34
135	TCF Bank Stadium |	Minneapolis	|	37
136	Stadium de Toulouse	|	Toulouse	|	33
137	Volkswagen-Arena	|	Wolfsburg	|	32
138	Stade Auguste Delaune	|	Reims |	32
139	Anfield Stadium	|	Liverpool	|	32
140	Bramall Lane Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	31
141	Stade Michel d'Ornano	|	Caen	|	30
142	Stade Ernest Wallon	|	Toulouse	|	30
143	Stade de la Mosson	|	Montpellier	|	30
144	Estadio El Madrigal	|	Vila-real	|	30
145	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza	|	Milano	|	30
146	Red Bull Arena	|	Harrison	|	30
147	BMO Field	|	Toronto	|	30
148	Columbus Crew Stadium	|	Columbus	|	30
149	The Darlington Arena	|	Darlington	|	30
150	AWD Arena	|	Hannover	|	29
151	The Hawthorns	|	West Bromwich	|	29
152	Peter Mokaba Stadium	|	Polokwane	|	28
153	Tivoli-Stadion |	Aachen	|	28
154	Madejski Stadium	|	Reading	|	28
155	Kingston Communications Stadium	|	Hull	|	28
156	LTU Arena	|	Düsseldorf	|	27
157	DKB-Arena	|	Rostock	|	26
158	Stade Auguste Bonal	|	Sochaux-Montbéliard |	26
159	Hampden Park	|	Glasgow	|	26
160	Craven Cottage	|	London	|	26
161	New Stadium	|	Astana	|	24
162	Wildparkstadion	|	Karlsruhe	|	24
163	SchücoArena	|	Bielefeld	|	24
164	Estadi Camp Nou	|	Barcelona	|	23
165	Worldcup Stadium	|	Suwon	|	23
166	Stadion an der Lohmühle	|	Lübeck	|	22
167	Dick's Sporting Goods Park	|	Commerce City	|	22
168	Deepdale	|	Preston	|	22
169	Prokopenko Arena	|	Odesa	|	20
170	Thomond Park	|	Limerick	|	20
171	Stadion Śląski	|	Chorzów	|	20
172	Robertson Stadium	|	Houston	|	20
173	Worldcup Stadium	|	Daejeon	|	20
174	east-Credit Stadion	|	Nürnberg	|	20
175	Stade Nungesser II	|	Valenciennes	|	20
176	Stade Chaban-Delmas	|	Bordeaux	|	19
177	Stade Geoffroy Guichard	|	St Etienne	|	18
178	Hillsborough Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	18
179	Celtic Park	|	Glasgow	|	18
180	Stade de Suisse	|	Bern	|	18
181	Cristal Arena	|	Genk	|	17
182	Pizza Hut Park	|	Frisco	|	17
183	Stade de la Route de Lorient	|	Rennes	|	17
184	Stade des Alpes	|	Grenoble	|	16
185	Stade de l'Aube	|	Troyes |	16
186	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	|	Athina	|	16
187	Zentralstadion	|	Leipzig	|	16
188	Stadion Magdeburg	|	Magdeburg	|	15
189	Signal Iduna Park	|	Dortmund	|	15
190	Ravenhill Stadium	|	Belfast	|	14
191	Brita Arena	|	Wiesbaden	|	14
192	Preußenstadion	|	Münster	|	14
193	Munsu Football Stadium	|	Ulsan	|	13
194	Rize Stadi	|	Rize	|	12
195	World Cup Stadium	|	Daegu	|	12
196	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	|	Kaiserslautern	|	12
197	Stade du Moustoir	|	Lorient	|	12
198	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	|	Basel	|	11
199	Ibrox Stadium	|	Glasgow	|	10
200	BayArena	|	Leverkusen	|	10
201	Murrayfield Stadium	|	Edinburgh	|	10
202	Millerntor-Stadion	|	Hamburg	|	10
203	Osnatel-Arena	|	Osnabrück	|	10
204	Stadion am Bruchweg	|	Mainz	|	8
205	Worldcup Stadium	|	Jeonju	|	8
206	Falkirk Stadium	|	Falkirk	|	4


1	United Center |	Chicago	|	216
2	The Palace at Auburn Hills	|	Auburn Hills	|	186
3	Staples Center	|	Los Angeles	|	160
4	Scotiabank Place |	Ottawa |	148
5	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	153
6	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	144
7	Le Centre Bell	|	Montreal	|	135
8	New Arena	|	Ciudad de México	|	126
9	Wachovia Center |	Philadelphia	|	126
10	Verizon Center	|	Washington D.C.	|	114
11	TD Banknorth Garden |	Boston	|	104
12	Hartwall Areena	|	Helsinki	|	97
13	The O2 Arena	|	London	|	96
14	Phillips Arena |	Atlanta	|	96
15	Pepsi Center |	Denver	|	95
16	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	92
17	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	91
18	Toyota Center	|	Houston	|	90
19	Madison Square Garden |	New York City	|	89
20	US Airways Center |	Phoenix	|	88
21	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	87
22	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	86
23	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	84
24	HSBC Arena |	Buffalo	|	80
25	Kaunas Arena	|	Kaunas	|	78
26	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	78
27	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	76
28	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	75
29	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	75
30	Sprint Center	|	Kansas City	|	74
31	Malmö Arena	|	Malmö	|	72
32	Xcel Center |	Saint Paul	|	72
33	Sommet Center |	Nashville	|	72
34	Oracle Arena |	Oakland	|	72
35	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	72
36	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	72
37	Amway Center	|	Orlando	|	70
38	Color Line Arena	|	Hamburg	|	70
39	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	70
40	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	70
41	o2 Arena / Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	68
42	Target center |	Minneapolis	|	68
43	Bradley Center |	Milwaukee	|	66
44	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	66
45	Consol Energy Center	|	Pittsburgh	|	66
46	Belgrade Arena	|	Beograd	|	64
47	HP Pavilion |	San Jose	|	63
48	Fedex Forum |	Memphis	|	60
49	Köln Arena / Lanxess Arena	|	Köln	|	59
50	O2 World Arena	|	Berlin	|	58
51	Key Arena |	Seattle	|	56
52	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	56
53	New Orleans Arena |	New Orleans	|	56
54	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	54
55	Time Warner Cable Arena	|	Charlotte	|	54
56	AT&T Center |	San Antonio	|	52
57	HSBC Arena (Rio)	|	Rio de Janeiro	|	50
58	Cloetta Center	|	Linköping	|	48
59	Thompson-Boling Arena |	Knoxville	|	48
60	Läkerol Arena	|	Gävle	|	48
61	Fjällräven Center	|	Örnsköldsvik	|	45
62	Wukesong Basketball Gymnasium	|	Beijing	|	44
63	M.E.N Arena	|	Manchester	|	44
64	Scandinavium	|	Göteborg	|	43
65	Arena Riga	|	Riga	|	42
66	Siemens Arena	|	Vilnius	|	42
67	SAP Arena	|	Mannheim	|	42
68	TUI Arena	|	Hannover	|	38
69	ISS Dome	|	Düsseldorf	|	38
70	Manchester Evening News Arena	|	Manchester	|	37
71	Löfbergs Lila Arena	|	Karlstad	|	37
72	Globe Arena	|	Stockholm	|	37
73	Kinnarps Arena	|	Jönköping	|	36
74	Ejendals Arena	|	Leksand	|	32
75	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	30
76	National Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	30
77	Arco Arena	|	Sacramento	|	28
78	Siauliu Arena	|	Siauliai	|	27
79	American Airlines Arena	|	Miami	|	27
80	VIDA Arena	|	Växjö	|	27
81	AXA Sports Center	|	Södertälje	|	26
82	Skellefteå Kraft Arena	|	Skellefteå	|	26
83	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	26
84	Coliseo de Puerto Rico	|	San Jose	|	26
85	Arena Nürnberger Versicherung	|	Nürnberg	|	25
86	Intrust Bank Arena	|	Wichita	|	22
87	Lindab Arena	|	Ängelholm	|	22
88	Königpalast	|	Krefeld	|	22
89	König-Pilsener-Arena	|	Oberhausen	|	22
90	JQH Arena |	Springfield	|	21
91	PostFinance Arena	|	Bern	|	21
92	E.ON Arena	|	Timrå	|	20
93	Hallenstadion	|	Zürich	|	20
94	Williams Arena	|	Minneapolis	|	19
95	Porsche Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	19
96	Mariucci Arena	|	Minneapolis	|	18
97	Lipperlandhalle	|	Lemgo	|	18
98	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	12
99	Chaifetz Arena |	St. Louis	|	12
100	Coop Arena	|	Luleå	|	11
101	Ostseehalle / Sparkassen-Arena	|	Kiel	|	10
102	Campushalle	|	Flensburg	|	10
103	Ankara Arena	|	Ankara	|	10
104	Jako Arena	|	Bamberg	|	9
105	Spaladium Arena |	Split	|	8
106	Rittal Arena Wetzlar	|	Wetzlar	|	8
107	Diners Club Arena	|	Rapperswil	|	8
108	Saturn-Arena	|	Ingolstadt	|	8
109	AWD-Dome	|	Bremen	|	7
110	EWS Arena	|	Göppingen	|	7
111	Volkswagen Halle	|	Braunschweig	|	7
112	Velodrom	|	Berlin	|	6
113	erdgas arena	|	Riesa	|	4


----------



## xTeVe (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi.

Please add in your list the Pascual Guerrero Stadium. It's located in Cali, Colombia.

The stadium it's being remodeled for the 2011 FIFA U-20 World Cup. The Pascual will have 44 suites.

Thanks.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

done 

1	Estadio Monumental U	|	Lima	|	1251
2	Estadio Azteca	|	Ciudad de México	|	856
3	Estadio Deportivo Cali	|	Palmira	|	852
4	Estadio Jalisco	|	Guadalajara |	660
5	Estadio de Liga Deportiva Universitaria	|	Quito	|	442
6	Absa Stadium	|	Durban	|	350
7	Ellis Park Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	339
8	Estadio Chivas	|	Guadalajara	|	315
9	Cowboys Stadium	|	Arlington	|	300
10	Estadio de Fútbol Monterrey	|	Monterrey	|	300
11	FedEx Field |	Landover	|	243
12	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	|	Madrid	|	241
13	Green Point Stadium	|	Cape Town	|	234
14	Meadowlands Stadium	|	East Rutherford	|	218
15	Georgia Dome |	Atlanta	|	203
16	Reliant Stadium |	Houston	|	196
17	Dolphin Stadium |	Miami Gardens	|	195
18	Raymond James Stadium |	Tampa	|	195
19	Soccer City Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	195
20	Old Trafford Stadium	|	Manchester	|	180
21	Brisbane Cricket Ground	|	Brisbane	|	178
22	LP Field |	Nashville	|	177
23	Lincoln Financial Field |	Philadelphia	|	172
24	Stade de France	|	Paris	|	172
25	Estadio Libertadores de America	|	Avellaneda	|	171
26	Lambeau Field |	Green Bay	|	166
27	Wembley Stadium	|	London	|	166
28	Ralph Wilson Stadium |	Buffalo	|	164
30	Rogers Center	|	Toronto	|	161
31	Bank of America Stadium	|	Charlotte	|	157
32	Türk Telekom Arena	|	Istanbul	|	157
33	Estádio da Luz	|	Lisboa	|	156
34	Emirates Stadium	|	London	|	152
35	Twickenham Stadium	|	Twickenham	|	150
36	Cleveland Browns Stadium |	Cleveland	|	145
37	McAfee Coliseum |	Oakland	|	143
38	Lucas Oil Stadium	|	Indianapolis	|	141
39	Beijing National Stadium	|	Beijing	|	140
40	Louisiana Superdome	|	New Orleans	|	137
41	Soldier Field |	Chicago	|	133
42	Invesco Field at Mile High |	Denver	|	132
43	New White Hart Lane	|	London	|	132
44	Arena do Grêmio	|	Porto Alegre	|	130
45	OL Stadium	|	Lyon	|	130
46	Heinz Field |	Pittsburgh	|	129
47	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128
48	ANZ Stadium / Stadium Australia	|	Sydney	|	125
49	Edward Jones Dome	|	St. Louis	|	124
50	Nuevo San Mamés	|	Bilbao	|	122
51	Ford Field |	Detroit	|	120
52	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	|	Lisboa	|	120
53	White Hart Lane |	London	|	120
54	M&T Bank Stadium	|	Baltimore	|	119
55	Paul Brown Stadium |	Cincinnati	|	114
56	Qualcomm Stadium	|	San Diego	|	113
57	Hubert H. Humphrey Metrodome	|	Minneapolis	|	113
58	Landsdowne Road Stadium	|	Dublin	|	110
59	Darrell K Royal-Texas Memorial Stadium	|	Austin	|	110
60	Allianz Arena	|	München	|	106
61	Villa Park	|	Birmingham	|	105
62	Pontiac Silverdome	|	Pontiac	|	102
63	Estádio do Dragão	|	Porto	|	96
64	Monster Park / Candlestick Park	|	San Francisco	|	93
65	Swedbank Arena	|	Stockholm	|	92
66	Veltins Arena	|	Gelsenkirchen	|	90
67	AAMI Stadium	|	Adelaide	|	89
68	University of Phoenix Stadium |	Glendale	|	88
69	Gillette Stadium	|	Foxborough	|	87
70	New Juventus Arena	|	Torino	|	84
71	Amsterdam ArenA	|	Amsterdam	|	83
72	Grand Stade	|	Lille	|	83
73	Qwest Field |	Seattle	|	82
74	Ohio Stadium	|	Columbus	|	81
75	Commerzbank-Arena	|	Frankfurt	|	81
76	Arrowhead Stadium |	Kansas City	|	80
77	Olympiastadion	|	Berlin	|	76
78	Jacksonville Municipal Stadium |	Jacksonville	|	75
79	Estadio Vicente Calderón	|	Madrid	|	74
80	Camp Randall Stadium	|	Madison	|	72
81	Nou Estadio Valencia	|	Valencia	|	72
82	Lang Park / Suncorp Stadium	|	Brisbane	|	71
83	Boleyn Ground	|	London	|	70
84	Weser Stadion	|	Bremen	|	70
85	Ali Sami Yen Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	69
86	City of Manchester Stadium	|	Manchester	|	68
87	Telstra Dome / Docklands Stadium	|	Melbourne	|	66
88	Croke Park	|	Dublin	|	65
89	Munhak Stadium	|	Incheon	|	61
90	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	61
91	Stade Marcel Picot	|	Nancy	|	60
92	Stade Vélodrome	|	Marseille	|	60
93	Beaver Stadium	|	State College	|	60
94	Stadion Lokomotiv	|	Moskvá	|	60
95	Stadion Narodowy	|	Warszawa	|	60
96	Subiaco Oval	|	Perth	|	59
97	Timsah Arena	|	Bursa	|	85
98	Elland Road	|	Leeds	|	57
99	Ben Hill Griffin Stadium	|	Gainesville	|	56
100	Worldcup Stadium	|	Seoul	|	56
101	Oklahoma Memorial Stadium	|	Norman	|	54
102	Swedbank Stadion	|	Malmö	|	54
103	Kadir Has Stadi	|	Kayseri	|	52
104	Stade Louis Dugauguez	|	Sedan	|	52
105	Stade de Gerland	|	Lyon	|	51
106	Carter-Finley Stadium	|	Raleigh	|	51
107	Stamford Bridge	|	London	|	51
108	HSH Nordbank Arena	|	Hamburg	|	50
109	Gelredome	|	Arnhem	|	49
110	RheinEnergie Stadion |	Köln	|	48
111	Toyota Park	|	Bridgeview	|	48
112	Inönü Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	47
113	Donbass Arena	|	Donetsk	|	46
114	Philips Stadion	|	Eindhoven	|	46
115	Ricoh Arena	|	Coventry	|	46
116	Borussia-Park	|	Mönchengladbach	|	45
117	estadio Pascual Guerreo	|	Cali	|	44
118	Stadion Miejski w Poznaniu |	Poznan	|	44
119	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	44
120	Nou Estadi del RCD Espanyol	|	Barcelona	|	44
121	The Home Depot Center	|	Carson	|	43
122	MSV-Arena	|	Duisburg	|	41
123	Nuevo estadio de La Romareda	|	Zaragoza	|	41
124	Arena Bałtycka	|	Gdańsk	|	40
125	ADO Den Haag Stadion	|	The Hague	|	40
126	Stadion Eden	|	Praha	|	40
127	De Kuip / Feijenoord Stadion	|	Rotterdam	|	40
128	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	|	Pireas	|	40
129	Rhein-Neckar-Arena	|	Sinsheim	|	40
130	Nowy Stadion Legii	|	Warszawa	|	39
131	Constant Vanden Stock Stadion	|	Anderlecht	|	39
132	Aviva Stadium	|	Dublin	|	36
133	Stade de la Beaujoire	|	Nantes	|	36
134	City Ground	|	Nottinghamshire	|	36
135	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	34
136	TCF Bank Stadium |	Minneapolis	|	37
137	Stadium de Toulouse	|	Toulouse	|	33
138	Volkswagen-Arena	|	Wolfsburg	|	32
139	Stade Auguste Delaune	|	Reims |	32
140	Anfield Stadium	|	Liverpool	|	32
141	Bramall Lane Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	31
142	Stade Michel d'Ornano	|	Caen	|	30
143	Stade Ernest Wallon	|	Toulouse	|	30
144	Stade de la Mosson	|	Montpellier	|	30
145	Estadio El Madrigal	|	Vila-real	|	30
146	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza	|	Milano	|	30
147	Red Bull Arena	|	Harrison	|	30
148	BMO Field	|	Toronto	|	30
149	Columbus Crew Stadium	|	Columbus	|	30
150	The Darlington Arena	|	Darlington	|	30
151	AWD Arena	|	Hannover	|	29
152	The Hawthorns	|	West Bromwich	|	29
153	Peter Mokaba Stadium	|	Polokwane	|	28
154	Tivoli-Stadion	|	Aachen	|	28
155	Madejski Stadium	|	Reading	|	28
156	Kingston Communications Stadium	|	Hull	|	28
157	LTU Arena	|	Düsseldorf	|	27
158	DKB-Arena	|	Rostock	|	26
159	Stade Auguste Bonal	|	Sochaux-Montbéliard |	26
160	Hampden Park	|	Glasgow	|	26
161	Craven Cottage	|	London	|	26
162	New Stadium	|	Astana	|	24
163	Wildparkstadion	|	Karlsruhe	|	24
164	SchücoArena	|	Bielefeld	|	24
165	Estadi Camp Nou	|	Barcelona	|	23
166	Worldcup Stadium	|	Suwon	|	23
167	Stadion an der Lohmühle	|	Lübeck	|	22
168	Dick's Sporting Goods Park	|	Commerce City	|	22
169	Deepdale	|	Preston	|	22
170	Prokopenko Arena	|	Odesa	|	20
171	Thomond Park	|	Limerick	|	20
172	Stadion Śląski	|	Chorzów	|	20
173	Robertson Stadium	|	Houston	|	20
174	Worldcup Stadium	|	Daejeon	|	20
175	east-Credit Stadion	|	Nürnberg	|	20
176	Stade Nungesser II	|	Valenciennes	|	20
177	Stade Chaban-Delmas	|	Bordeaux	|	19
178	Stade Geoffroy Guichard	|	St Etienne	|	18
179	Hillsborough Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	18
180	Celtic Park	|	Glasgow	|	18
181	Stade de Suisse	|	Bern	|	18
182	Cristal Arena	|	Genk	|	17
183	Pizza Hut Park	|	Frisco	|	17
184	Stade de la Route de Lorient	|	Rennes	|	17
185	Stade des Alpes	|	Grenoble	|	16
186	Stade de l'Aube	|	Troyes |	16
187	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	|	Athina	|	16
188	Zentralstadion	|	Leipzig	|	16
189	Stadion Magdeburg	|	Magdeburg	|	15
190	Signal Iduna Park	|	Dortmund	|	15
191	Ravenhill Stadium	|	Belfast	|	14
192	Brita Arena	|	Wiesbaden	|	14
193	Preußenstadion	|	Münster	|	14
194	Munsu Football Stadium	|	Ulsan	|	13
195	Rize Stadi	|	Rize	|	12
196	World Cup Stadium	|	Daegu	|	12
197	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	|	Kaiserslautern	|	12
198	Stade du Moustoir	|	Lorient	|	12
199	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	|	Basel	|	11
200	Ibrox Stadium	|	Glasgow	|	10
201	BayArena	|	Leverkusen	|	10
202	Murrayfield Stadium	|	Edinburgh	|	10
203	Millerntor-Stadion	|	Hamburg	|	10
204	Osnatel-Arena	|	Osnabrück	|	10
205	Stadion am Bruchweg	|	Mainz	|	8
206	Worldcup Stadium	|	Jeonju	|	8
207	Falkirk Stadium	|	Falkirk	|	4


----------



## npmrsi (Oct 30, 2008)

With the new mainstand completed the Millerntor-Stadion in Hamburg/St. Pauli now has 38 suites


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

1	Estadio Monumental U	|	Lima	|	1251
2	Estadio Azteca	|	Ciudad de México	|	856
3	Estadio Deportivo Cali	|	Palmira	|	852
4	Estadio Jalisco	|	Guadalajara	|	660
5	Estadio de Liga Deportiva Universitaria	|	Quito	|	442
6	Absa Stadium	|	Durban	|	350
7	Ellis Park Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	339
8	Estadio Chivas	|	Guadalajara	|	315
9	Cowboys Stadium	|	Arlington	|	300
10	Estadio de Fútbol Monterrey	|	Monterrey	|	300
11	FedEx Field |	Landover	|	243
12	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	|	Madrid	|	241
13	Green Point Stadium	|	Cape Town	|	234
14	Meadowlands Stadium	|	East Rutherford	|	218
15	Georgia Dome |	Atlanta	|	203
16	Reliant Stadium |	Houston	|	196
17	Dolphin Stadium |	Miami Gardens	|	195
18	Raymond James Stadium |	Tampa	|	195
19	Soccer City Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	195
20	Old Trafford Stadium	|	Manchester	|	180
21	Brisbane Cricket Ground	|	Brisbane	|	178
22	LP Field |	Nashville	|	177
23	Lincoln Financial Field |	Philadelphia	|	172
24	Stade de France	|	Paris	|	172
25	Estadio Libertadores de America	|	Avellaneda	|	171
26	Lambeau Field |	Green Bay	|	166
27	Wembley Stadium	|	London	|	166
28	Ralph Wilson Stadium |	Buffalo	|	164
30	Rogers Center	|	Toronto	|	161
31	Bank of America Stadium	|	Charlotte	|	157
32	Türk Telekom Arena	|	Istanbul	|	157
33	Estádio da Luz	|	Lisboa	|	156
34	Emirates Stadium	|	London	|	152
35	Twickenham Stadium	|	Twickenham	|	150
36	Cleveland Browns Stadium |	Cleveland	|	145
37	McAfee Coliseum |	Oakland	|	143
38	Lucas Oil Stadium	|	Indianapolis	|	141
39	Beijing National Stadium	|	Beijing	|	140
40	Louisiana Superdome	|	New Orleans	|	137
41	Soldier Field |	Chicago	|	133
42	Invesco Field at Mile High |	Denver	|	132
43	New White Hart Lane	|	London	|	132
44	Arena do Grêmio	|	Porto Alegre	|	130
45	OL Stadium	|	Lyon	|	130
46	Heinz Field |	Pittsburgh	|	129
47	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128
48	ANZ Stadium / Stadium Australia	|	Sydney	|	125
49	Edward Jones Dome	|	St. Louis	|	124
50	Nuevo San Mamés	|	Bilbao	|	122
51	Ford Field |	Detroit	|	120
52	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	|	Lisboa	|	120
53	White Hart Lane |	London	|	120
54	M&T Bank Stadium	|	Baltimore	|	119
55	Paul Brown Stadium |	Cincinnati	|	114
56	Qualcomm Stadium	|	San Diego	|	113
57	Hubert H. Humphrey Metrodome	|	Minneapolis	|	113
58	Landsdowne Road Stadium	|	Dublin	|	110
59	Darrell K Royal-Texas Memorial Stadium	|	Austin	|	110
60	Allianz Arena	|	München	|	106
61	Villa Park	|	Birmingham	|	105
62	Pontiac Silverdome	|	Pontiac	|	102
63	Estádio do Dragão	|	Porto	|	96
64	Monster Park / Candlestick Park	|	San Francisco	|	93
65	Swedbank Arena	|	Stockholm	|	92
66	Veltins Arena	|	Gelsenkirchen	|	90
67	AAMI Stadium	|	Adelaide	|	89
68	University of Phoenix Stadium |	Glendale	|	88
69	Gillette Stadium	|	Foxborough	|	87
70	New Juventus Arena	|	Torino	|	84
71	Amsterdam ArenA	|	Amsterdam	|	83
72	Grand Stade	|	Lille	|	83
73	Qwest Field |	Seattle	|	82
74	Ohio Stadium	|	Columbus	|	81
75	Commerzbank-Arena	|	Frankfurt	|	81
76	Arrowhead Stadium |	Kansas City	|	80
77	Olympiastadion	|	Berlin	|	76
78	Jacksonville Municipal Stadium |	Jacksonville	|	75
79	Estadio Vicente Calderón	|	Madrid	|	74
80	Camp Randall Stadium	|	Madison	|	72
81	Nou Estadio Valencia	|	Valencia	|	72
82	Lang Park / Suncorp Stadium	|	Brisbane	|	71
83	Boleyn Ground	|	London	|	70
84	Weser Stadion	|	Bremen	|	70
85	Ali Sami Yen Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	69
86	City of Manchester Stadium	|	Manchester	|	68
87	Telstra Dome / Docklands Stadium	|	Melbourne	|	66
88	Croke Park	|	Dublin	|	65
89	Munhak Stadium	|	Incheon	|	61
90	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	61
91	Stade Marcel Picot	|	Nancy	|	60
92	Stade Vélodrome	|	Marseille	|	60
93	Beaver Stadium	|	State College	|	60
94	Stadion Lokomotiv	|	Moskvá	|	60
95	Stadion Narodowy	|	Warszawa	|	60
96	Subiaco Oval	|	Perth	|	59
97	Timsah Arena	|	Bursa	|	85
98	Elland Road	|	Leeds	|	57
99	Ben Hill Griffin Stadium	|	Gainesville	|	56
100	Worldcup Stadium	|	Seoul	|	56
101	Oklahoma Memorial Stadium	|	Norman	|	54
102	Swedbank Stadion	|	Malmö	|	54
103	Kadir Has Stadi	|	Kayseri	|	52
104	Stade Louis Dugauguez	|	Sedan	|	52
105	Stade de Gerland	|	Lyon	|	51
106	Carter-Finley Stadium	|	Raleigh	|	51
107	Stamford Bridge	|	London	|	51
*108	Imtech Arena	|	Hamburg	|	50*
109	Gelredome	|	Arnhem	|	49
110	RheinEnergie Stadion |	Köln	|	48
111	Toyota Park	|	Bridgeview	|	48
112	Inönü Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	47
113	Donbass Arena	|	Donetsk	|	46
114	Philips Stadion	|	Eindhoven	|	46
115	Ricoh Arena	|	Coventry	|	46
116	Borussia-Park	|	Mönchengladbach	|	45
117	Estadio Pascual Guerreo	|	Cali	|	44
118	Stadion Miejski w Poznaniu |	Poznan	|	44
119	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	44
120	Estadi Cornellà-El Prat	|	Barcelona	|	44
121	The Home Depot Center	|	Carson	|	43
122	MSV-Arena	|	Duisburg	|	41
123	Nuevo estadio de La Romareda	|	Zaragoza	|	41
124	Arena Bałtycka	|	Gdańsk	|	40
125	ADO Den Haag Stadion	|	The Hague	|	40
126	Stadion Eden	|	Praha	|	40
127	De Kuip / Feijenoord Stadion	|	Rotterdam	|	40
128	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	|	Pireas	|	40
129	Rhein-Neckar-Arena	|	Sinsheim	|	40
130	Nowy Stadion Legii	|	Warszawa	|	39
131	Constant Vanden Stock Stadion	|	Anderlecht	|	39
*132	Millerntor-Stadion	|	Hamburg	|	38*
133	Aviva Stadium	|	Dublin	|	36
134	Stade de la Beaujoire	|	Nantes	|	36
135	City Ground	|	Nottinghamshire	|	36
136	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	34
137	TCF Bank Stadium |	Minneapolis	|	37
138	Stadium de Toulouse	|	Toulouse	|	33
139	Volkswagen-Arena	|	Wolfsburg	|	32
140	Stade Auguste Delaune	|	Reims |	32
141	Anfield Stadium	|	Liverpool	|	32
142	Bramall Lane Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	31
143	Stade Michel d'Ornano	|	Caen	|	30
144	Stade Ernest Wallon	|	Toulouse	|	30
145	Stade de la Mosson	|	Montpellier	|	30
146	Estadio El Madrigal	|	Vila-real	|	30
147	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza	|	Milano	|	30
148	Red Bull Arena	|	Harrison	|	30
149	BMO Field	|	Toronto	|	30
150	Columbus Crew Stadium	|	Columbus	|	30
151	The Darlington Arena	|	Darlington	|	30
152	AWD Arena	|	Hannover	|	29
153	The Hawthorns	|	West Bromwich	|	29
154	Peter Mokaba Stadium	|	Polokwane	|	28
155	Tivoli-Stadion	|	Aachen	|	28
156	Madejski Stadium	|	Reading	|	28
157	Kingston Communications Stadium	|	Hull	|	28
158	LTU Arena	|	Düsseldorf	|	27
159	DKB-Arena	|	Rostock	|	26
160	Stade Auguste Bonal	|	Sochaux-Montbéliard |	26
161	Hampden Park	|	Glasgow	|	26
162	Craven Cottage	|	London	|	26
163	New Stadium	|	Astana	|	24
164	Wildparkstadion	|	Karlsruhe	|	24
165	SchücoArena	|	Bielefeld	|	24
166	Estadi Camp Nou	|	Barcelona	|	23
167	Worldcup Stadium	|	Suwon	|	23
168	Stadion an der Lohmühle	|	Lübeck	|	22
169	Dick's Sporting Goods Park	|	Commerce City	|	22
170	Deepdale	|	Preston	|	22
171	Prokopenko Arena	|	Odesa	|	20
172	Thomond Park	|	Limerick	|	20
173	Stadion Śląski	|	Chorzów	|	20
174	Robertson Stadium	|	Houston	|	20
175	Worldcup Stadium	|	Daejeon	|	20
176	east-Credit Stadion	|	Nürnberg	|	20
177	Stade Nungesser II	|	Valenciennes	|	20
178	Stade Chaban-Delmas	|	Bordeaux	|	19
179	Stade Geoffroy Guichard	|	St Etienne	|	18
180	Hillsborough Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	18
181	Celtic Park	|	Glasgow	|	18
182	Stade de Suisse	|	Bern	|	18
183	Cristal Arena	|	Genk	|	17
184	Pizza Hut Park	|	Frisco	|	17
185	Stade de la Route de Lorient	|	Rennes	|	17
186	Stade des Alpes	|	Grenoble	|	16
187	Stade de l'Aube	|	Troyes |	16
188	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	|	Athina	|	16
189	Zentralstadion	|	Leipzig	|	16
190	Stadion Magdeburg	|	Magdeburg	|	15
191	Signal Iduna Park	|	Dortmund	|	15
192	Ravenhill Stadium	|	Belfast	|	14
193	Brita Arena	|	Wiesbaden	|	14
194	Preußenstadion	|	Münster	|	14
195	Munsu Football Stadium	|	Ulsan	|	13
196	Rize Stadi	|	Rize	|	12
197	World Cup Stadium	|	Daegu	|	12
198	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	|	Kaiserslautern	|	12
199	Stade du Moustoir	|	Lorient	|	12
200	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	|	Basel	|	11
201	Ibrox Stadium	|	Glasgow	|	10
202	BayArena	|	Leverkusen	|	10
203	Murrayfield Stadium	|	Edinburgh	|	10
204	Osnatel-Arena	|	Osnabrück	|	10
205	Stadion am Bruchweg	|	Mainz	|	8
206	Worldcup Stadium	|	Jeonju	|	8
207	Falkirk Stadium	|	Falkirk	|	4


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Sercan, I have a new addition to the list. Carrow Road, home of Norwich City in the Second tier of English football has an executive box count of 42. Source is an email from Norwich City Football Club "Thank you for your email. I am pleased to confirm that we have 15 executive boxes located in the Jarrold Stand and 27 executive boxes located in the Norwich and Peterborough Stand".


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks

Europe:
1	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	|	Madrid	|	241
2	Old Trafford Stadium	|	Manchester	|	180
3	Stade de France	|	Paris	|	172
4	Wembley Stadium	|	London	|	166
5	Türk Telekom Arena	|	Istanbul	|	157
6	Estádio da Luz	|	Lisboa	|	156
7	Emirates Stadium	|	London	|	152
8	Twickenham Stadium	|	Twickenham	|	150
9	New White Hart Lane	|	London	|	132
10	OL Stadium	|	Lyon	|	130
11	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128
12	Nuevo San Mamés	|	Bilbao	|	122
13	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	|	Lisboa	|	120
14	White Hart Lane |	London	|	120
15	Landsdowne Road Stadium	|	Dublin	|	110
16	Allianz Arena	|	München	|	106
17	Villa Park	|	Birmingham	|	105
18	Estádio do Dragão	|	Porto	|	96
19	Swedbank Arena	|	Stockholm	|	92
20	Veltins Arena	|	Gelsenkirchen	|	90
21	New Juventus Arena	|	Torino	|	84
22	Amsterdam ArenA	|	Amsterdam	|	83
23	Grand Stade	|	Lille	|	83
24	Commerzbank-Arena	|	Frankfurt	|	81
25	Olympiastadion	|	Berlin	|	76
26	Estadio Vicente Calderón	|	Madrid	|	74
27	Nou Estadio Valencia	|	Valencia	|	72
28	Boleyn Ground	|	London	|	70
30	Weser Stadion	|	Bremen	|	70
31	Ali Sami Yen Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	69
32	City of Manchester Stadium	|	Manchester	|	68
33	Croke Park	|	Dublin	|	65
34	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	61
35	Stade Marcel Picot	|	Nancy	|	60
36	Stadion Lokomotiv	|	Moskvá	|	60
37	Stadion Narodowy	|	Warszawa	|	60
38	Stade Vélodrome	|	Marseille	|	60
39	Timsah Arena	|	Bursa	|	58
40	Elland Road	|	Leeds	|	57
41	Swedbank Stadion	|	Malmö	|	54
42	Kadir Has Stadi	|	Kayseri	|	52
43	Stade Louis Dugauguez	|	Sedan	|	52
44	Stade de Gerland	|	Lyon	|	51
45	Stamford Bridge	|	London	|	51
46	Imtech Arena	|	Hamburg	|	50
47	Gelredome	|	Arnheim	|	49
48	RheinEnergie Stadion |	Köln	|	48
49	Inönü Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	47
50	Donbass Arena	|	Donetsk	|	46
51	Philips Stadion	|	Eindhoven	|	46
52	Ricoh Arena	|	Coventry	|	46
53	Borussia-Park	|	Mönchengladbach	|	45
54	Stadion Miejski w Poznaniu |	Poznan	|	44
55	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	44
56	Estadi Cornellà-El Prat	|	Barcelona	|	44
57	Carrow Road	|	Norwich	|	42
58	MSV-Arena	|	Duisburg	|	41
59	Nuevo estadio de La Romareda	|	Zaragoza	|	41
60	ADO Den Haag Stadion	|	The Hague	|	40
61	Stadion Eden	|	Praha	|	40
62	Arena Bałtycka	|	Gdańsk	|	40
63	De Kuip / Feijenoord Stadion	|	Rotterdam	|	40
64	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	|	Pireas	|	40
65	Rhein-Neckar-Arena	|	Sinsheim	|	40
66	Constant Vanden Stock Stadion	|	Anderlecht	|	39
67	Nowy Stadion Legii	|	Warszawa	|	39
68	Millerntor-Stadion	|	Hamburg	|	38
69	Aviva Stadium	|	Dublin	|	36
70	Stade de la Beaujoire	|	Nantes	|	36
71	City Ground	|	Nottinghamshire	|	36
72	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	34
73	Stadium de Toulouse	|	Toulouse	|	33
74	Stade Auguste Delaune	|	Reims |	32
75	Volkswagen-Arena	|	Wolfsburg	|	32
76	Anfield Stadium	|	Liverpool	|	32
77	Bramall Lane Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	31
78	Estadio El Madrigal	|	Vilarreal	|	30
79	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza	|	Milano	|	30
80	The Darlington Arena	|	Darlington	|	30
81	Stade Michel d'Ornano	|	Caen	|	30
82	Stade Ernest Wallon	|	Toulouse	|	30
83	Stade de la Mosson	|	Montpellier	|	30
84	AWD Arena	|	Hannover	|	29
85	The Hawthorns	|	West Bromwich	|	29
86	Tivoli-Stadion	|	Aachen	|	28
87	Madejski Stadium	|	Reading	|	28
88	Kingston Communications Stadium	|	Hull	|	28
89	LTU Arena	|	Düsseldorf	|	27
90	DKB-Arena	|	Rostock	|	26
91	Stade Auguste Bonal	|	Sochaux-Montbéliard |	26
92	Hampden Park	|	Glasgow	|	26
93	Craven Cottage	|	London	|	26
94	Wildparkstadion	|	Karlsruhe	|	24
95	SchücoArena	|	Bielefeld	|	24
96	New Stadium	|	Astana	|	24
97	Estadi Camp Nou	|	Barcelona	|	23
98	Deepdale	|	Preston	|	22
99	Stadion an der Lohmühle	|	Lübeck	|	22
100	Thomond Park	|	Limerick	|	20
101	Stadion Śląski	|	Chorzów	|	20
102	east-Credit Stadion	|	Nürnberg	|	20
103	Prokopenko Arena	|	Odesa	|	20
104	Stade Nungesser II	|	Valenciennes	|	20
105	Stade Chaban-Delmas	|	Bordeaux	|	19
106	Stade Geoffroy Guichard	|	St Etienne	|	18
107	Celtic Park	|	Glasgow	|	18
108	Hillsborough Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	18
109	Stade de Suisse	|	Bern	|	18
110	Cristal Arena	|	Genk	|	17
111	Stade de la Route de Lorient	|	Rennes	|	17
112	Stade des Alpes	|	Grenoble	|	16
113	Stade de l'Aube	|	Troyes |	16
114	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	|	Athina	|	16
115	Zentralstadion	|	Leipzig	|	16
116	Stadion Magdeburg	|	Magdeburg	|	15
117	Signal Iduna Park	|	Dortmund	|	15
118	Ravenhill Stadium	|	Belfast	|	14
119	Brita Arena	|	Wiesbaden	|	14
120	Preußenstadion	|	Münster	|	14
121	Rize Stadi	|	Rize	|	12
122	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	|	Kaiserslautern	|	12
123	Stade du Moustoir	|	Lorient	|	12
124	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	|	Basel	|	11
125	Ibrox Stadium	|	Glasgow	|	10
126	BayArena	|	Leverkusen	|	10
127	Murrayfield Stadium	|	Edinburgh	|	10
128	Osnatel-Arena	|	Osnabrück	|	10
129	Stadion am Bruchweg	|	Mainz	|	8
130	Falkirk Stadium	|	Falkirk	|	4


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks

Europe:
1	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	|	Madrid	|	241
2	Old Trafford Stadium	|	Manchester	|	180
3	Stade de France	|	Paris	|	172
4	Wembley Stadium	|	London	|	166
5	Türk Telekom Arena	|	Istanbul	|	157
6	Estádio da Luz	|	Lisboa	|	156
7	Emirates Stadium	|	London	|	152
8	Twickenham Stadium	|	Twickenham	|	150
9	New White Hart Lane	|	London	|	132
10	OL Stadium	|	Lyon	|	130
11	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128
12	Nuevo San Mamés	|	Bilbao	|	122
13	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	|	Lisboa	|	120
14	White Hart Lane |	London	|	120
15	Landsdowne Road Stadium	|	Dublin	|	110
16	Allianz Arena	|	München	|	106
17	Villa Park	|	Birmingham	|	105
18	Estádio do Dragão	|	Porto	|	96
19	Swedbank Arena	|	Stockholm	|	92
20	Veltins Arena	|	Gelsenkirchen	|	90
21	New Juventus Arena	|	Torino	|	84
22	Amsterdam ArenA	|	Amsterdam	|	83
23	Grand Stade	|	Lille	|	83
24	Commerzbank-Arena	|	Frankfurt	|	81
25	Olympiastadion	|	Berlin	|	76
26	Estadio Vicente Calderón	|	Madrid	|	74
27	Nou Estadio Valencia	|	Valencia	|	72
28	Boleyn Ground	|	London	|	70
30	Weser Stadion	|	Bremen	|	70
31	Ali Sami Yen Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	69
32	City of Manchester Stadium	|	Manchester	|	68
33	Croke Park	|	Dublin	|	65
34	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	61
35	Stade Marcel Picot	|	Nancy	|	60
36	Stadion Lokomotiv	|	Moskvá	|	60
37	Stadion Narodowy	|	Warszawa	|	60
38	Stade Vélodrome	|	Marseille	|	60
39	Timsah Arena	|	Bursa	|	58
40	Elland Road	|	Leeds	|	57
41	Swedbank Stadion	|	Malmö	|	54
42	Kadir Has Stadi	|	Kayseri	|	52
43	Stade Louis Dugauguez	|	Sedan	|	52
44	Stade de Gerland	|	Lyon	|	51
45	Stamford Bridge	|	London	|	51
46	Imtech Arena	|	Hamburg	|	50
47	Gelredome	|	Arnheim	|	49
48	RheinEnergie Stadion |	Köln	|	48
49	Inönü Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	47
50	Donbass Arena	|	Donetsk	|	46
51	Philips Stadion	|	Eindhoven	|	46
52	Ricoh Arena	|	Coventry	|	46
53	Borussia-Park	|	Mönchengladbach	|	45
54	Stadion Miejski w Poznaniu |	Poznan	|	44
55	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	44
56	Estadi Cornellà-El Prat	|	Barcelona	|	44
57	Carrow Road	|	Norwich	|	42
58	MSV-Arena	|	Duisburg	|	41
59	Nuevo estadio de La Romareda	|	Zaragoza	|	41
60	ADO Den Haag Stadion	|	The Hague	|	40
61	Stadion Eden	|	Praha	|	40
62	Arena Bałtycka	|	Gdańsk	|	40
63	De Kuip / Feijenoord Stadion	|	Rotterdam	|	40
64	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	|	Pireas	|	40
65	Rhein-Neckar-Arena	|	Sinsheim	|	40
66	Constant Vanden Stock Stadion	|	Anderlecht	|	39
67	Nowy Stadion Legii	|	Warszawa	|	39
68	Millerntor-Stadion	|	Hamburg	|	38
69	Aviva Stadium	|	Dublin	|	36
70	Stade de la Beaujoire	|	Nantes	|	36
71	City Ground	|	Nottinghamshire	|	36
72	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	34
73	Stadium de Toulouse	|	Toulouse	|	33
74	Stade Auguste Delaune	|	Reims |	32
75	Volkswagen-Arena	|	Wolfsburg	|	32
76	Anfield Stadium	|	Liverpool	|	32
77	Bramall Lane Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	31
78	Estadio El Madrigal	|	Vilarreal	|	30
79	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza	|	Milano	|	30
80	The Darlington Arena	|	Darlington	|	30
81	Stade Michel d'Ornano	|	Caen	|	30
82	Stade Ernest Wallon	|	Toulouse	|	30
83	Stade de la Mosson	|	Montpellier	|	30
84	AWD Arena	|	Hannover	|	29
85	The Hawthorns	|	West Bromwich	|	29
86	Tivoli-Stadion	|	Aachen	|	28
87	Madejski Stadium	|	Reading	|	28
88	Kingston Communications Stadium	|	Hull	|	28
89	LTU Arena	|	Düsseldorf	|	27
90	DKB-Arena	|	Rostock	|	26
91	Stade Auguste Bonal	|	Sochaux-Montbéliard |	26
92	Hampden Park	|	Glasgow	|	26
93	Craven Cottage	|	London	|	26
94	Wildparkstadion	|	Karlsruhe	|	24
95	SchücoArena	|	Bielefeld	|	24
96	New Stadium	|	Astana	|	24
97	Estadi Camp Nou	|	Barcelona	|	23
98	Deepdale	|	Preston	|	22
99	Stadion an der Lohmühle	|	Lübeck	|	22
100	Thomond Park	|	Limerick	|	20
101	Stadion Śląski	|	Chorzów	|	20
102	east-Credit Stadion	|	Nürnberg	|	20
103	Prokopenko Arena	|	Odesa	|	20
104	Stade Nungesser II	|	Valenciennes	|	20
105	Stade Chaban-Delmas	|	Bordeaux	|	19
106	Stade Geoffroy Guichard	|	St Etienne	|	18
107	Celtic Park	|	Glasgow	|	18
108	Hillsborough Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	18
109	Stade de Suisse	|	Bern	|	18
110	Cristal Arena	|	Genk	|	17
111	Stade de la Route de Lorient	|	Rennes	|	17
112	Stade des Alpes	|	Grenoble	|	16
113	Stade de l'Aube	|	Troyes |	16
114	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	|	Athina	|	16
115	Zentralstadion	|	Leipzig	|	16
116	Stadion Magdeburg	|	Magdeburg	|	15
117	Signal Iduna Park	|	Dortmund	|	15
118	Ravenhill Stadium	|	Belfast	|	14
119	Brita Arena	|	Wiesbaden	|	14
120	Preußenstadion	|	Münster	|	14
121	Rize Stadi	|	Rize	|	12
122	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	|	Kaiserslautern	|	12
123	Stade du Moustoir	|	Lorient	|	12
124	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	|	Basel	|	11
125	Ibrox Stadium	|	Glasgow	|	10
126	BayArena	|	Leverkusen	|	10
127	Murrayfield Stadium	|	Edinburgh	|	10
128	Osnatel-Arena	|	Osnabrück	|	10
129	Stadion am Bruchweg	|	Mainz	|	8
130	Falkirk Stadium	|	Falkirk	|	4


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

For your indoor list, the Jyske Bank BOXEN in Herning has 14 boxes.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Added
1	United Center |	Chicago	|	216
2	The Palace at Auburn Hills	|	Auburn Hills	|	186
3	Staples Center	|	Los Angeles	|	160
4	Scotiabank Place |	Ottawa |	148
5	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	153
6	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	144
7	Le Centre Bell	|	Montreal	|	135
8	New Arena	|	Ciudad de México	|	126
9	Wachovia Center |	Philadelphia	|	126
10	Verizon Center	|	Washington D.C.	|	114
11	TD Banknorth Garden |	Boston	|	104
12	Hartwall Areena	|	Helsinki	|	97
13	The O2 Arena	|	London	|	96
14	Phillips Arena |	Atlanta	|	96
15	Pepsi Center |	Denver	|	95
16	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	92
17	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	91
18	Toyota Center	|	Houston	|	90
19	Madison Square Garden |	New York City	|	89
20	US Airways Center |	Phoenix	|	88
21	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	87
22	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	86
23	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	84
24	HSBC Arena |	Buffalo	|	80
25	Kaunas Arena	|	Kaunas	|	78
26	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	78
27	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	76
28	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	75
29	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	75
30	Sprint Center	|	Kansas City	|	74
31	Malmö Arena	|	Malmö	|	72
32	Xcel Center |	Saint Paul	|	72
33	Sommet Center |	Nashville	|	72
34	Oracle Arena |	Oakland	|	72
35	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	72
36	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	72
37	Amway Center	|	Orlando	|	70
38	Color Line Arena	|	Hamburg	|	70
39	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	70
40	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	70
41	o2 Arena / Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	68
42	Target center |	Minneapolis	|	68
43	Bradley Center |	Milwaukee	|	66
44	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	66
45	Consol Energy Center	|	Pittsburgh	|	66
46	Belgrade Arena	|	Beograd	|	64
47	HP Pavilion |	San Jose	|	63
48	Fedex Forum |	Memphis	|	60
49	Köln Arena / Lanxess Arena	|	Köln	|	59
50	O2 World Arena	|	Berlin	|	58
51	Key Arena |	Seattle	|	56
52	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	56
53	New Orleans Arena |	New Orleans	|	56
54	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	54
55	Time Warner Cable Arena	|	Charlotte	|	54
56	AT&T Center |	San Antonio	|	52
57	HSBC Arena (Rio)	|	Rio de Janeiro	|	50
58	Cloetta Center	|	Linköping	|	48
59	Thompson-Boling Arena |	Knoxville	|	48
60	Läkerol Arena	|	Gävle	|	48
61	Fjällräven Center	|	Örnsköldsvik	|	45
62	Wukesong Basketball Gymnasium	|	Beijing	|	44
63	M.E.N Arena	|	Manchester	|	44
64	Scandinavium	|	Göteborg	|	43
65	Arena Riga	|	Riga	|	42
66	Siemens Arena	|	Vilnius	|	42
67	SAP Arena	|	Mannheim	|	42
68	TUI Arena	|	Hannover	|	38
69	ISS Dome	|	Düsseldorf	|	38
70	Manchester Evening News Arena	|	Manchester	|	37
71	Löfbergs Lila Arena	|	Karlstad	|	37
72	Globe Arena	|	Stockholm	|	37
73	Kinnarps Arena	|	Jönköping	|	36
74	Ejendals Arena	|	Leksand	|	32
75	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	30
76	National Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	30
77	Arco Arena	|	Sacramento	|	28
78	Siauliu Arena	|	Siauliai	|	27
79	American Airlines Arena	|	Miami	|	27
80	VIDA Arena	|	Växjö	|	27
81	AXA Sports Center	|	Södertälje	|	26
82	Skellefteå Kraft Arena	|	Skellefteå	|	26
83	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	26
84	Coliseo de Puerto Rico	|	San Jose	|	26
85	Arena Nürnberger Versicherung	|	Nürnberg	|	25
86	Intrust Bank Arena	|	Wichita	|	22
87	Lindab Arena	|	Ängelholm	|	22
88	Königpalast	|	Krefeld	|	22
89	König-Pilsener-Arena	|	Oberhausen	|	22
90	JQH Arena |	Springfield	|	21
91	PostFinance Arena	|	Bern	|	21
92	E.ON Arena	|	Timrå	|	20
93	Hallenstadion	|	Zürich	|	20
94	Williams Arena	|	Minneapolis	|	19
95	Porsche Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	19
96	Mariucci Arena	|	Minneapolis	|	18
97	Lipperlandhalle	|	Lemgo	|	18
98	Jyske Bank BOXEN	|	Herning	|	14
99	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	12
100	Chaifetz Arena |	St. Louis	|	12
101	Coop Arena	|	Luleå	|	11
102	Ostseehalle / Sparkassen-Arena	|	Kiel	|	10
103	Campushalle	|	Flensburg	|	10
104	Ankara Arena	|	Ankara	|	10
105	Jako Arena	|	Bamberg	|	9
106	Spaladium Arena |	Split	|	8
107	Rittal Arena Wetzlar	|	Wetzlar	|	8
108	Diners Club Arena	|	Rapperswil	|	8
109	Saturn-Arena	|	Ingolstadt	|	8
110	AWD-Dome	|	Bremen	|	7
111	EWS Arena	|	Göppingen	|	7
112	Volkswagen Halle	|	Braunschweig	|	7
113	Velodrom	|	Berlin	|	6
114	erdgas arena	|	Riesa	|	4


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

May I add another addition to the arena list, the recently renamed Motorpoint Arena in Sheffield which has a total of 32 suites source http://www.webexpressguide.com/sheffield/directory-listing.php?id=408


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Added 

1	United Center |	Chicago	|	216
2	The Palace at Auburn Hills	|	Auburn Hills	|	186
3	Staples Center	|	Los Angeles	|	160
4	Scotiabank Place |	Ottawa |	148
5	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	153
6	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	144
7	Le Centre Bell	|	Montreal	|	135
8	New Arena	|	Ciudad de México	|	126
9	Wachovia Center |	Philadelphia	|	126
10	Verizon Center	|	Washington D.C.	|	114
11	TD Banknorth Garden |	Boston	|	104
12	Hartwall Areena	|	Helsinki	|	97
13	The O2 Arena	|	London	|	96
14	Phillips Arena |	Atlanta	|	96
15	Pepsi Center |	Denver	|	95
16	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	92
17	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	91
18	Toyota Center	|	Houston	|	90
19	Madison Square Garden |	New York City	|	89
20	US Airways Center |	Phoenix	|	88
21	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	87
22	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	86
23	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	84
24	HSBC Arena |	Buffalo	|	80
25	Kaunas Arena	|	Kaunas	|	78
26	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	78
27	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	76
28	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	75
29	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	75
30	Sprint Center	|	Kansas City	|	74
31	Malmö Arena	|	Malmö	|	72
32	Xcel Center |	Saint Paul	|	72
33	Sommet Center |	Nashville	|	72
34	Oracle Arena |	Oakland	|	72
35	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	72
36	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	72
37	Amway Center	|	Orlando	|	70
38	Color Line Arena	|	Hamburg	|	70
39	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	70
40	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	70
41	o2 Arena / Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	68
42	Target center |	Minneapolis	|	68
43	Bradley Center |	Milwaukee	|	66
44	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	66
45	Consol Energy Center	|	Pittsburgh	|	66
46	Belgrade Arena	|	Beograd	|	64
47	HP Pavilion |	San Jose	|	63
48	Fedex Forum |	Memphis	|	60
49	Köln Arena / Lanxess Arena	|	Köln	|	59
50	O2 World Arena	|	Berlin	|	58
51	Key Arena |	Seattle	|	56
52	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	56
53	New Orleans Arena |	New Orleans	|	56
54	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	54
55	Time Warner Cable Arena	|	Charlotte	|	54
56	AT&T Center |	San Antonio	|	52
57	HSBC Arena (Rio)	|	Rio de Janeiro	|	50
58	Cloetta Center	|	Linköping	|	48
59	Thompson-Boling Arena |	Knoxville	|	48
60	Läkerol Arena	|	Gävle	|	48
61	Fjällräven Center	|	Örnsköldsvik	|	45
62	Wukesong Basketball Gymnasium	|	Beijing	|	44
63	M.E.N Arena	|	Manchester	|	44
64	Scandinavium	|	Göteborg	|	43
65	Arena Riga	|	Riga	|	42
66	Siemens Arena	|	Vilnius	|	42
67	SAP Arena	|	Mannheim	|	42
68	TUI Arena	|	Hannover	|	38
69	ISS Dome	|	Düsseldorf	|	38
70	Manchester Evening News Arena	|	Manchester	|	37
71	Löfbergs Lila Arena	|	Karlstad	|	37
72	Globe Arena	|	Stockholm	|	37
73	Kinnarps Arena	|	Jönköping	|	36
74	Ejendals Arena	|	Leksand	|	32
75	Motorpoint Arena	|	Sheffield	|	32
76	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	30
77	National Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	30
78	Arco Arena	|	Sacramento	|	28
79	Siauliu Arena	|	Siauliai	|	27
80	American Airlines Arena	|	Miami	|	27
81	VIDA Arena	|	Växjö	|	27
82	AXA Sports Center	|	Södertälje	|	26
83	Skellefteå Kraft Arena	|	Skellefteå	|	26
84	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	26
85	Coliseo de Puerto Rico	|	San Jose	|	26
86	Arena Nürnberger Versicherung	|	Nürnberg	|	25
87	Intrust Bank Arena	|	Wichita	|	22
88	Lindab Arena	|	Ängelholm	|	22
89	Königpalast	|	Krefeld	|	22
90	König-Pilsener-Arena	|	Oberhausen	|	22
91	JQH Arena |	Springfield	|	21
92	PostFinance Arena	|	Bern	|	21
93	E.ON Arena	|	Timrå	|	20
94	Hallenstadion	|	Zürich	|	20
95	Williams Arena	|	Minneapolis	|	19
96	Porsche Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	19
97	Mariucci Arena	|	Minneapolis	|	18
98	Lipperlandhalle	|	Lemgo	|	18
99	Jyske Bank BOXEN	|	Herning	|	14
100	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	12
101	Chaifetz Arena |	St. Louis	|	12
102	Coop Arena	|	Luleå	|	11
103	Ostseehalle / Sparkassen-Arena	|	Kiel	|	10
104	Campushalle	|	Flensburg	|	10
105	Ankara Arena	|	Ankara	|	10
106	Jako Arena	|	Bamberg	|	9
107	Spaladium Arena |	Split	|	8
108	Rittal Arena Wetzlar	|	Wetzlar	|	8
109	Diners Club Arena	|	Rapperswil	|	8
110	Saturn-Arena	|	Ingolstadt	|	8
111	AWD-Dome	|	Bremen	|	7
112	EWS Arena	|	Göppingen	|	7
113	Volkswagen Halle	|	Braunschweig	|	7
114	Velodrom	|	Berlin	|	6
115	erdgas arena	|	Riesa	|	4


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yankee Stadium- 68 luxury suites, 4 party suites:
Suite Level Concourse:








Inside;
























view from one:


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

*Stadium Nacional (Lima Peru)*














































*StadiUm MonUmental (Lima Peru)*


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

According to the floor plan Georgia Dome has 119 suites and 8 super suites

http://www.gadome.com/doc/Georgia%20Dome%20Floor%20Plan.pdf


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

1st suit level has got 84
2nd suit level has got 119 + 8 super

So total: 211

1	Estadio Monumental U	|	Lima	|	1251
2	Estadio Azteca	|	Ciudad de México	|	856
3	Estadio Deportivo Cali	|	Palmira	|	852
4	Estadio Jalisco	|	Guadalajara	|	660
5	Estadio de Liga Deportiva Universitaria	|	Quito	|	442
6	Absa Stadium	|	Durban	|	350
7	Ellis Park Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	339
8	Estadio Chivas	|	Guadalajara	|	315
9	Cowboys Stadium	|	Arlington	|	300
10	Estadio de Fútbol Monterrey	|	Monterrey	|	300
11	FedEx Field |	Landover	|	243
12	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	|	Madrid	|	241
13	Green Point Stadium	|	Cape Town	|	234
14	Meadowlands Stadium	|	East Rutherford	|	218
15	Georgia Dome |	Atlanta	|	211
16	Reliant Stadium |	Houston	|	196
17	Dolphin Stadium |	Miami Gardens	|	195
18	Raymond James Stadium |	Tampa	|	195
19	Soccer City Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	195
20	Old Trafford Stadium	|	Manchester	|	180
21	Brisbane Cricket Ground	|	Brisbane	|	178
22	LP Field |	Nashville	|	177
23	Lincoln Financial Field |	Philadelphia	|	172
24	Stade de France	|	Paris	|	172
25	Estadio Libertadores de America	|	Avellaneda	|	171
26	Lambeau Field |	Green Bay	|	166
27	Wembley Stadium	|	London	|	166
28	Ralph Wilson Stadium |	Buffalo	|	164
30	Rogers Center	|	Toronto	|	161
31	Bank of America Stadium	|	Charlotte	|	157
32	Türk Telekom Arena	|	Istanbul	|	157
33	Estádio da Luz	|	Lisboa	|	156
34	Emirates Stadium	|	London	|	152
35	Twickenham Stadium	|	Twickenham	|	150
36	Cleveland Browns Stadium |	Cleveland	|	145
37	McAfee Coliseum |	Oakland	|	143
38	Lucas Oil Stadium	|	Indianapolis	|	141
39	Beijing National Stadium	|	Beijing	|	140
40	Louisiana Superdome	|	New Orleans	|	137
41	Soldier Field |	Chicago	|	133
42	Invesco Field at Mile High |	Denver	|	132
43	New White Hart Lane	|	London	|	132
44	Arena do Grêmio	|	Porto Alegre	|	130
45	Heinz Field |	Pittsburgh	|	129
46	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128
47	ANZ Stadium / Stadium Australia	|	Sydney	|	125
48	Edward Jones Dome	|	St. Louis	|	124
49	Nuevo San Mamés	|	Bilbao	|	122
50	Ford Field |	Detroit	|	120
51	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	|	Lisboa	|	120
52	White Hart Lane |	London	|	120
53	M&T Bank Stadium	|	Baltimore	|	119
54	Paul Brown Stadium |	Cincinnati	|	114
55	Qualcomm Stadium	|	San Diego	|	113
56	Hubert H. Humphrey Metrodome	|	Minneapolis	|	113
57	Landsdowne Road Stadium	|	Dublin	|	110
58	Darrell K Royal-Texas Memorial Stadium	|	Austin	|	110
59	OL Stadium	|	Lyon	|	106
60	Allianz Arena	|	München	|	106
61	Villa Park	|	Birmingham	|	105
62	Pontiac Silverdome	|	Pontiac	|	102
63	Estádio do Dragão	|	Porto	|	96
64	Monster Park / Candlestick Park	|	San Francisco	|	93
65	Swedbank Arena	|	Stockholm	|	92
66	Veltins Arena	|	Gelsenkirchen	|	90
67	AAMI Stadium	|	Adelaide	|	89
68	University of Phoenix Stadium |	Glendale	|	88
69	Gillette Stadium	|	Foxborough	|	87
70	New Juventus Arena	|	Torino	|	84
71	Amsterdam ArenA	|	Amsterdam	|	83
72	Grand Stade	|	Lille	|	83
73	Qwest Field |	Seattle	|	82
74	Ohio Stadium	|	Columbus	|	81
75	Commerzbank-Arena	|	Frankfurt	|	81
76	Arrowhead Stadium |	Kansas City	|	80
77	Olympiastadion	|	Berlin	|	76
78	Jacksonville Municipal Stadium |	Jacksonville	|	75
79	Estadio Vicente Calderón	|	Madrid	|	74
80	Camp Randall Stadium	|	Madison	|	72
81	Nou Estadio Valencia	|	Valencia	|	72
82	Lang Park / Suncorp Stadium	|	Brisbane	|	71
83	Boleyn Ground	|	London	|	70
84	Weser Stadion	|	Bremen	|	70
85	Timsah Arena	|	Bursa	|	70
86	Stadion Narodowy	|	Warszawa	|	69
87	City of Manchester Stadium	|	Manchester	|	68
88	Telstra Dome / Docklands Stadium	|	Melbourne	|	66
89	Croke Park	|	Dublin	|	65
90	Munhak Stadium	|	Incheon	|	61
91	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	61
92	Stade Marcel Picot	|	Nancy	|	60
93	Stade Vélodrome	|	Marseille	|	60
94	Beaver Stadium	|	State College	|	60
95	Stadion Lokomotiv	|	Moskvá	|	60
96	Subiaco Oval	|	Perth	|	59
97	Elland Road	|	Leeds	|	57
98	Ben Hill Griffin Stadium	|	Gainesville	|	56
99	Worldcup Stadium	|	Seoul	|	56
100	Oklahoma Memorial Stadium	|	Norman	|	54
101	Swedbank Stadion	|	Malmö	|	54
102	Kadir Has Stadi	|	Kayseri	|	52
103	Stade Louis Dugauguez	|	Sedan	|	52
104	Stade de Gerland	|	Lyon	|	51
105	Carter-Finley Stadium	|	Raleigh	|	51
106	Stamford Bridge	|	London	|	51
107	Imtech Arena	|	Hamburg	|	50
108	Gelredome	|	Arnhem	|	49
109	RheinEnergie Stadion |	Köln	|	48
110	Toyota Park	|	Bridgeview	|	48
111	Inönü Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	47
112	Donbass Arena	|	Donetsk	|	46
113	Philips Stadion	|	Eindhoven	|	46
114	Ricoh Arena	|	Coventry	|	46
115	Borussia-Park	|	Mönchengladbach	|	45
116	Estadio Pascual Guerreo	|	Cali	|	44
117	Stadion Miejski w Poznaniu |	Poznan	|	44
118	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	44
119	Estadi Cornellà-El Prat	|	Barcelona	|	44
120	The Home Depot Center	|	Carson	|	43
121	Carrow Road	|	Norwich	|	42
122	MSV-Arena	|	Duisburg	|	41
123	Nuevo estadio de La Romareda	|	Zaragoza	|	41
124	Arena Bałtycka	|	Gdańsk	|	40
125	ADO Den Haag Stadion	|	The Hague	|	40
126	Stadion Eden	|	Praha	|	40
127	De Kuip / Feijenoord Stadion	|	Rotterdam	|	40
128	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	|	Pireas	|	40
129	Rhein-Neckar-Arena	|	Sinsheim	|	40
130	Nowy Stadion Legii	|	Warszawa	|	39
131	Constant Vanden Stock Stadion	|	Anderlecht	|	39
132	Millerntor-Stadion	|	Hamburg	|	38
133	Aviva Stadium	|	Dublin	|	36
134	Stade de la Beaujoire	|	Nantes	|	36
135	City Ground	|	Nottinghamshire	|	36
136	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	34
137	TCF Bank Stadium |	Minneapolis	|	37
138	Stadium de Toulouse	|	Toulouse	|	33
139	Volkswagen-Arena	|	Wolfsburg	|	32
140	Stade Auguste Delaune	|	Reims |	32
141	Anfield Stadium	|	Liverpool	|	32
142	Bramall Lane Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	31
143	Stade Michel d'Ornano	|	Caen	|	30
144	Stade Ernest Wallon	|	Toulouse	|	30
145	Stade de la Mosson	|	Montpellier	|	30
146	Estadio El Madrigal	|	Vila-real	|	30
147	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza	|	Milano	|	30
148	Red Bull Arena	|	Harrison	|	30
149	BMO Field	|	Toronto	|	30
150	Columbus Crew Stadium	|	Columbus	|	30
151	The Darlington Arena	|	Darlington	|	30
152	AWD Arena	|	Hannover	|	29
153	The Hawthorns	|	West Bromwich	|	29
154	Peter Mokaba Stadium	|	Polokwane	|	28
155	Tivoli-Stadion	|	Aachen	|	28
156	Madejski Stadium	|	Reading	|	28
157	Kingston Communications Stadium	|	Hull	|	28
158	LTU Arena	|	Düsseldorf	|	27
159	DKB-Arena	|	Rostock	|	26
160	Stade Auguste Bonal	|	Sochaux-Montbéliard |	26
161	Hampden Park	|	Glasgow	|	26
162	Craven Cottage	|	London	|	26
163	New Stadium	|	Astana	|	24
164	Wildparkstadion	|	Karlsruhe	|	24
165	SchücoArena	|	Bielefeld	|	24
166	Estadi Camp Nou	|	Barcelona	|	23
167	Worldcup Stadium	|	Suwon	|	23
168	Stadion an der Lohmühle	|	Lübeck	|	22
169	Dick's Sporting Goods Park	|	Commerce City	|	22
170	Deepdale	|	Preston	|	22
171	Prokopenko Arena	|	Odesa	|	20
172	Thomond Park	|	Limerick	|	20
173	Stadion Śląski	|	Chorzów	|	20
174	Robertson Stadium	|	Houston	|	20
175	Worldcup Stadium	|	Daejeon	|	20
176	east-Credit Stadion	|	Nürnberg	|	20
177	Stade Nungesser II	|	Valenciennes	|	20
178	Stade Chaban-Delmas	|	Bordeaux	|	19
179	Stade Geoffroy Guichard	|	St Etienne	|	18
180	Hillsborough Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	18
181	Celtic Park	|	Glasgow	|	18
182	Stade de Suisse	|	Bern	|	18
183	Cristal Arena	|	Genk	|	17
184	Pizza Hut Park	|	Frisco	|	17
185	Stade de la Route de Lorient	|	Rennes	|	17
186	Stade des Alpes	|	Grenoble	|	16
187	Stade de l'Aube	|	Troyes |	16
188	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	|	Athina	|	16
189	Zentralstadion	|	Leipzig	|	16
190	Stadion Magdeburg	|	Magdeburg	|	15
191	Signal Iduna Park	|	Dortmund	|	15
192	Ravenhill Stadium	|	Belfast	|	14
193	Brita Arena	|	Wiesbaden	|	14
194	Preußenstadion	|	Münster	|	14
195	Munsu Football Stadium	|	Ulsan	|	13
196	Rize Stadi	|	Rize	|	12
197	World Cup Stadium	|	Daegu	|	12
198	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	|	Kaiserslautern	|	12
199	Stade du Moustoir	|	Lorient	|	12
200	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	|	Basel	|	11
201	Ibrox Stadium	|	Glasgow	|	10
202	BayArena	|	Leverkusen	|	10
203	Murrayfield Stadium	|	Edinburgh	|	10
204	Osnatel-Arena	|	Osnabrück	|	10
205	Stadion am Bruchweg	|	Mainz	|	8
206	Worldcup Stadium	|	Jeonju	|	8
207	Falkirk Stadium	|	Falkirk	|	4


----------



## ayanamikun (Feb 2, 2011)

The list is still incomplete, the new AEL Arena in Larissa, ready since December, has 38 suites
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=637074&page=61


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Added
1	Estadio Monumental U	|	Lima	|	1251
2	Estadio Azteca	|	Ciudad de México	|	856
3	Estadio Deportivo Cali	|	Palmira	|	852
4	Estadio Jalisco	|	Guadalajara	|	660
5	Estadio de Liga Deportiva Universitaria	|	Quito	|	442
6	Absa Stadium	|	Durban	|	350
7	Ellis Park Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	339
8	Estadio Chivas	|	Guadalajara	|	315
9	Cowboys Stadium	|	Arlington	|	300
10	Estadio de Fútbol Monterrey	|	Monterrey	|	300
11	FedEx Field |	Landover	|	243
12	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	|	Madrid	|	241
13	Green Point Stadium	|	Cape Town	|	234
14	Meadowlands Stadium	|	East Rutherford	|	218
15	Georgia Dome |	Atlanta	|	211
16	Reliant Stadium |	Houston	|	196
17	Dolphin Stadium |	Miami Gardens	|	195
18	Raymond James Stadium |	Tampa	|	195
19	Soccer City Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	195
20	Old Trafford Stadium	|	Manchester	|	180
21	Brisbane Cricket Ground	|	Brisbane	|	178
22	LP Field |	Nashville	|	177
23	Lincoln Financial Field |	Philadelphia	|	172
24	Stade de France	|	Paris	|	172
25	Estadio Libertadores de America	|	Avellaneda	|	171
26	Lambeau Field |	Green Bay	|	166
27	Wembley Stadium	|	London	|	166
28	Ralph Wilson Stadium |	Buffalo	|	164
30	Rogers Center	|	Toronto	|	161
31	Bank of America Stadium	|	Charlotte	|	157
32	Türk Telekom Arena	|	Istanbul	|	157
33	Estádio da Luz	|	Lisboa	|	156
34	Emirates Stadium	|	London	|	152
35	Twickenham Stadium	|	Twickenham	|	150
36	Cleveland Browns Stadium |	Cleveland	|	145
37	McAfee Coliseum |	Oakland	|	143
38	Lucas Oil Stadium	|	Indianapolis	|	141
39	Beijing National Stadium	|	Beijing	|	140
40	Louisiana Superdome	|	New Orleans	|	137
41	Soldier Field |	Chicago	|	133
42	Invesco Field at Mile High |	Denver	|	132
43	New White Hart Lane	|	London	|	132
44	Arena do Grêmio	|	Porto Alegre	|	130
45	Heinz Field |	Pittsburgh	|	129
46	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128
47	Stadium Australia	|	Sydney	|	125
48	Edward Jones Dome	|	St. Louis	|	124
49	Nuevo San Mamés	|	Bilbao	|	122
50	Ford Field |	Detroit	|	120
51	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	|	Lisboa	|	120
52	White Hart Lane |	London	|	120
53	M&T Bank Stadium	|	Baltimore	|	119
54	Paul Brown Stadium |	Cincinnati	|	114
55	Qualcomm Stadium	|	San Diego	|	113
56	Hubert H. Humphrey Metrodome	|	Minneapolis	|	113
57	Landsdowne Road Stadium	|	Dublin	|	110
58	Darrell K Royal-Texas Memorial Stadium	|	Austin	|	110
59	OL Stadium	|	Lyon	|	106
60	Allianz Arena	|	München	|	106
61	Villa Park	|	Birmingham	|	105
62	Pontiac Silverdome	|	Pontiac	|	102
63	Estádio do Dragão	|	Porto	|	96
64	Candlestick Park	|	San Francisco	|	93
65	Swedbank Arena	|	Stockholm	|	92
66	Veltins Arena	|	Gelsenkirchen	|	90
67	AAMI Stadium	|	Adelaide	|	89
68	University of Phoenix Stadium |	Glendale	|	88
69	Gillette Stadium	|	Foxborough	|	87
70	New Juventus Arena	|	Torino	|	84
71	Amsterdam ArenA	|	Amsterdam	|	83
72	Grand Stade	|	Lille	|	83
73	Qwest Field |	Seattle	|	82
74	Ohio Stadium	|	Columbus	|	81
75	Commerzbank-Arena	|	Frankfurt	|	81
76	Arrowhead Stadium |	Kansas City	|	80
77	Olympiastadion	|	Berlin	|	76
78	Jacksonville Municipal Stadium |	Jacksonville	|	75
79	Estadio Vicente Calderón	|	Madrid	|	74
80	Camp Randall Stadium	|	Madison	|	72
81	Nou Estadio Valencia	|	Valencia	|	72
82	Lang Park / Suncorp Stadium	|	Brisbane	|	71
83	Boleyn Ground	|	London	|	70
84	Weser Stadion	|	Bremen	|	70
85	Timsah Arena	|	Bursa	|	70
86	Stadion Narodowy	|	Warszawa	|	69
87	City of Manchester Stadium	|	Manchester	|	68
88	Docklands Stadium	|	Melbourne	|	66
89	Croke Park	|	Dublin	|	65
90	Munhak Stadium	|	Incheon	|	61
91	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	61
92	Stade Marcel Picot	|	Nancy	|	60
93	Stade Vélodrome	|	Marseille	|	60
94	Beaver Stadium	|	State College	|	60
95	Stadion Lokomotiv	|	Moskvá	|	60
96	Subiaco Oval	|	Perth	|	59
97	Elland Road	|	Leeds	|	57
98	Ben Hill Griffin Stadium	|	Gainesville	|	56
99	Worldcup Stadium	|	Seoul	|	56
100	Oklahoma Memorial Stadium	|	Norman	|	54
101	Swedbank Stadion	|	Malmö	|	54
102	Kadir Has Stadi	|	Kayseri	|	52
103	Stade Louis Dugauguez	|	Sedan	|	52
104	Stade de Gerland	|	Lyon	|	51
105	Carter-Finley Stadium	|	Raleigh	|	51
106	Stamford Bridge	|	London	|	51
107	Imtech Arena	|	Hamburg	|	50
108	Gelredome	|	Arnhem	|	49
109	RheinEnergie Stadion |	Köln	|	48
110	Toyota Park	|	Bridgeview	|	48
111	Inönü Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	47
112	Donbass Arena	|	Donetsk	|	46
113	Philips Stadion	|	Eindhoven	|	46
114	Ricoh Arena	|	Coventry	|	46
115	Borussia-Park	|	Mönchengladbach	|	45
116	Estadio Pascual Guerreo	|	Cali	|	44
117	Stadion Miejski w Poznaniu |	Poznan	|	44
118	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	44
119	Estadi Cornellà-El Prat	|	Barcelona	|	44
120	The Home Depot Center	|	Carson	|	43
121	Carrow Road	|	Norwich	|	42
122	MSV-Arena	|	Duisburg	|	41
123	Nuevo estadio de La Romareda	|	Zaragoza	|	41
124	Arena Bałtycka	|	Gdańsk	|	40
125	ADO Den Haag Stadion	|	The Hague	|	40
126	Stadion Eden	|	Praha	|	40
127	De Kuip / Feijenoord Stadion	|	Rotterdam	|	40
128	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	|	Pireas	|	40
129	Rhein-Neckar-Arena	|	Sinsheim	|	40
130	Nowy Stadion Legii	|	Warszawa	|	39
131	Constant Vanden Stock Stadion	|	Anderlecht	|	39
132	AEL Arena	|	Larissa	|	38
133	Millerntor-Stadion	|	Hamburg	|	38
134	Aviva Stadium	|	Dublin	|	36
135	Stade de la Beaujoire	|	Nantes	|	36
136	City Ground	|	Nottinghamshire	|	36
137	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	34
138	TCF Bank Stadium |	Minneapolis	|	37
139	Stadium de Toulouse	|	Toulouse	|	33
140	Volkswagen-Arena	|	Wolfsburg	|	32
141	Stade Auguste Delaune	|	Reims |	32
142	Anfield Stadium	|	Liverpool	|	32
143	Bramall Lane Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	31
144	Stade Michel d'Ornano	|	Caen	|	30
145	Stade Ernest Wallon	|	Toulouse	|	30
146	Stade de la Mosson	|	Montpellier	|	30
147	Estadio El Madrigal	|	Vila-real	|	30
148	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza	|	Milano	|	30
149	Red Bull Arena	|	Harrison	|	30
150	BMO Field	|	Toronto	|	30
151	Columbus Crew Stadium	|	Columbus	|	30
152	The Darlington Arena	|	Darlington	|	30
153	AWD Arena	|	Hannover	|	29
154	The Hawthorns	|	West Bromwich	|	29
155	Peter Mokaba Stadium	|	Polokwane	|	28
156	Tivoli-Stadion	|	Aachen	|	28
157	Madejski Stadium	|	Reading	|	28
158	Kingston Communications Stadium	|	Hull	|	28
159	LTU Arena	|	Düsseldorf	|	27
160	DKB-Arena	|	Rostock	|	26
161	Stade Auguste Bonal	|	Sochaux-Montbéliard |	26
162	Hampden Park	|	Glasgow	|	26
163	Craven Cottage	|	London	|	26
164	New Stadium	|	Astana	|	24
165	Wildparkstadion	|	Karlsruhe	|	24
166	SchücoArena	|	Bielefeld	|	24
167	Estadi Camp Nou	|	Barcelona	|	23
168	Worldcup Stadium	|	Suwon	|	23
169	Stadion an der Lohmühle	|	Lübeck	|	22
170	Dick's Sporting Goods Park	|	Commerce City	|	22
171	Deepdale	|	Preston	|	22
172	Prokopenko Arena	|	Odesa	|	20
173	Thomond Park	|	Limerick	|	20
174	Stadion Śląski	|	Chorzów	|	20
175	Robertson Stadium	|	Houston	|	20
176	Worldcup Stadium	|	Daejeon	|	20
177	east-Credit Stadion	|	Nürnberg	|	20
178	Stade Nungesser II	|	Valenciennes	|	20
179	Stade Chaban-Delmas	|	Bordeaux	|	19
180	Stade Geoffroy Guichard	|	St Etienne	|	18
181	Hillsborough Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	18
182	Celtic Park	|	Glasgow	|	18
183	Stade de Suisse	|	Bern	|	18
184	Cristal Arena	|	Genk	|	17
185	Pizza Hut Park	|	Frisco	|	17
186	Stade de la Route de Lorient	|	Rennes	|	17
187	Stade des Alpes	|	Grenoble	|	16
188	Stade de l'Aube	|	Troyes |	16
189	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	|	Athina	|	16
190	Zentralstadion	|	Leipzig	|	16
191	Stadion Magdeburg	|	Magdeburg	|	15
192	Signal Iduna Park	|	Dortmund	|	15
193	Ravenhill Stadium	|	Belfast	|	14
194	Brita Arena	|	Wiesbaden	|	14
195	Preußenstadion	|	Münster	|	14
196	Munsu Football Stadium	|	Ulsan	|	13
197	Rize Stadi	|	Rize	|	12
198	World Cup Stadium	|	Daegu	|	12
199	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	|	Kaiserslautern	|	12
200	Stade du Moustoir	|	Lorient	|	12
201	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	|	Basel	|	11
202	Ibrox Stadium	|	Glasgow	|	10
203	BayArena	|	Leverkusen	|	10
204	Murrayfield Stadium	|	Edinburgh	|	10
205	Osnatel-Arena	|	Osnabrück	|	10
206	Stadion am Bruchweg	|	Mainz	|	8
207	Worldcup Stadium	|	Jeonju	|	8
208	Falkirk Stadium	|	Falkirk	|	4


----------



## carlosfng (Mar 1, 2010)

Estadio George Capwell, belonging to CS Emelec in Guayaquil, Ecuador.
It has 234 suites:








^^200 there (2144 spectators).








^^34 in the middle tier of that stand (306 spectators).


----------



## a.kafka (Dec 4, 2009)

4 mexican stadiums in the top 10!! 
And 2 from Guadalajara :colgate:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Added
1	Estadio Monumental U	|	Lima	|	1251
2	Estadio Azteca	|	Ciudad de México	|	856
3	Estadio Deportivo Cali	|	Palmira	|	852
4	Estadio Jalisco	|	Guadalajara	|	660
5	Estadio de Liga Deportiva Universitaria	|	Quito	|	442
6	Absa Stadium	|	Durban	|	350
7	Ellis Park Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	339
8	Estadio Chivas	|	Guadalajara	|	315
9	Cowboys Stadium	|	Arlington	|	300
10	Estadio de Fútbol Monterrey	|	Monterrey	|	300
11	FedEx Field |	Landover	|	243
12	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	|	Madrid	|	241
13	Green Point Stadium	|	Cape Town	|	234
14	Estadio George Capwell	|	Guayaquil	|	234
15	Meadowlands Stadium	|	East Rutherford	|	218
16	Georgia Dome |	Atlanta	|	211
17	Reliant Stadium |	Houston	|	196
18	Dolphin Stadium |	Miami Gardens	|	195
19	Raymond James Stadium |	Tampa	|	195
20	Soccer City Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	195
21	Old Trafford Stadium	|	Manchester	|	180
22	Brisbane Cricket Ground	|	Brisbane	|	178
23	LP Field |	Nashville	|	177
24	Lincoln Financial Field |	Philadelphia	|	172
25	Stade de France	|	Paris	|	172
26	Estadio Libertadores de America	|	Avellaneda	|	171
27	Lambeau Field |	Green Bay	|	166
28	Wembley Stadium	|	London	|	166
30	Ralph Wilson Stadium |	Buffalo	|	164
31	Rogers Center |	Toronto	|	161
32	Bank of America Stadium	|	Charlotte	|	157
33	Türk Telekom Arena	|	Istanbul	|	157
34	Estádio da Luz	|	Lisboa	|	156
35	Emirates Stadium	|	London	|	152
36	Twickenham Stadium	|	Twickenham	|	150
37	Cleveland Browns Stadium |	Cleveland	|	145
38	McAfee Coliseum |	Oakland	|	143
39	Lucas Oil Stadium	|	Indianapolis	|	141
40	Beijing National Stadium	|	Beijing	|	140
41	Louisiana Superdome	|	New Orleans	|	137
42	Soldier Field |	Chicago	|	133
43	Invesco Field at Mile High |	Denver	|	132
44	New White Hart Lane	|	London	|	132
45	Arena do Grêmio	|	Porto Alegre	|	130
46	Heinz Field |	Pittsburgh	|	129
47	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128
48	Stadium Australia	|	Sydney	|	125
49	Edward Jones Dome	|	St. Louis	|	124
50	Nuevo San Mamés	|	Bilbao	|	122
51	Ford Field |	Detroit	|	120
52	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	|	Lisboa	|	120
53	White Hart Lane |	London	|	120
54	M&T Bank Stadium	|	Baltimore	|	119
55	Paul Brown Stadium |	Cincinnati	|	114
56	Qualcomm Stadium	|	San Diego	|	113
57	Hubert H. Humphrey Metrodome	|	Minneapolis	|	113
58	Landsdowne Road Stadium	|	Dublin	|	110
59	Darrell K Royal-Texas Memorial Stadium	|	Austin	|	110
60	OL Stadium	|	Lyon	|	106
61	Allianz Arena	|	München	|	106
62	Villa Park	|	Birmingham	|	105
63	Pontiac Silverdome	|	Pontiac	|	102
64	Estádio do Dragão	|	Porto	|	96
65	Candlestick Park	|	San Francisco	|	93
66	Swedbank Arena	|	Stockholm	|	92
67	Veltins Arena	|	Gelsenkirchen	|	90
68	AAMI Stadium	|	Adelaide	|	89
69	University of Phoenix Stadium |	Glendale	|	88
70	Gillette Stadium	|	Foxborough	|	87
71	New Juventus Arena	|	Torino	|	84
72	Amsterdam ArenA	|	Amsterdam	|	83
73	Grand Stade	|	Lille	|	83
74	Qwest Field |	Seattle	|	82
75	Ohio Stadium	|	Columbus	|	81
76	Commerzbank-Arena	|	Frankfurt	|	81
77	Arrowhead Stadium |	Kansas City	|	80
78	Olympiastadion	|	Berlin	|	76
79	Jacksonville Municipal Stadium |	Jacksonville	|	75
80	Estadio Vicente Calderón	|	Madrid	|	74
81	Camp Randall Stadium	|	Madison	|	72
82	Nou Estadio Valencia	|	Valencia	|	72
83	Lang Park / Suncorp Stadium	|	Brisbane	|	71
84	Boleyn Ground	|	London	|	70
85	Weser Stadion	|	Bremen	|	70
86	Timsah Arena	|	Bursa	|	70
87	Stadion Narodowy	|	Warszawa	|	69
88	City of Manchester Stadium	|	Manchester	|	68
89	Docklands Stadium	|	Melbourne	|	66
90	Croke Park	|	Dublin	|	65
91	Munhak Stadium	|	Incheon	|	61
92	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	61
93	Stade Marcel Picot	|	Nancy	|	60
94	Stade Vélodrome	|	Marseille	|	60
95	Beaver Stadium	|	State College	|	60
96	Stadion Lokomotiv	|	Moskvá	|	60
97	Subiaco Oval	|	Perth	|	59
98	Elland Road	|	Leeds	|	57
99	Ben Hill Griffin Stadium	|	Gainesville	|	56
100	Worldcup Stadium	|	Seoul	|	56
101	Oklahoma Memorial Stadium	|	Norman	|	54
102	Swedbank Stadion	|	Malmö	|	54
103	Kadir Has Stadi	|	Kayseri	|	52
104	Stade Louis Dugauguez	|	Sedan	|	52
105	Stade de Gerland	|	Lyon	|	51
106	Carter-Finley Stadium	|	Raleigh	|	51
107	Stamford Bridge	|	London	|	51
108	Imtech Arena	|	Hamburg	|	50
109	Gelredome	|	Arnhem	|	49
110	RheinEnergie Stadion |	Köln	|	48
111	Toyota Park	|	Bridgeview	|	48
112	Inönü Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	47
113	Donbass Arena	|	Donetsk	|	46
114	Philips Stadion	|	Eindhoven	|	46
115	Ricoh Arena	|	Coventry	|	46
116	Borussia-Park	|	Mönchengladbach	|	45
117	Estadio Pascual Guerreo	|	Cali	|	44
118	Stadion Miejski w Poznaniu |	Poznan	|	44
119	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	44
120	Estadi Cornellà-El Prat	|	Barcelona	|	44
121	The Home Depot Center	|	Carson	|	43
122	Carrow Road	|	Norwich	|	42
123	MSV-Arena	|	Duisburg	|	41
124	Nuevo estadio de La Romareda	|	Zaragoza	|	41
125	Arena Bałtycka	|	Gdańsk	|	40
126	ADO Den Haag Stadion	|	The Hague	|	40
127	Stadion Eden	|	Praha	|	40
128	De Kuip / Feijenoord Stadion	|	Rotterdam	|	40
129	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	|	Pireas	|	40
130	Rhein-Neckar-Arena	|	Sinsheim	|	40
131	Nowy Stadion Legii	|	Warszawa	|	39
132	Constant Vanden Stock Stadion	|	Anderlecht	|	39
133	AEL Arena	|	Larissa	|	38
134	Millerntor-Stadion	|	Hamburg	|	38
135	Aviva Stadium	|	Dublin	|	36
136	Stade de la Beaujoire	|	Nantes	|	36
137	City Ground	|	Nottinghamshire	|	36
138	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	34
139	TCF Bank Stadium |	Minneapolis	|	37
140	Stadium de Toulouse	|	Toulouse	|	33
141	Volkswagen-Arena	|	Wolfsburg	|	32
142	Stade Auguste Delaune	|	Reims |	32
143	Anfield Stadium	|	Liverpool	|	32
144	Bramall Lane Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	31
145	Stade Michel d'Ornano	|	Caen	|	30
146	Stade Ernest Wallon	|	Toulouse	|	30
147	Stade de la Mosson	|	Montpellier	|	30
148	Estadio El Madrigal	|	Vila-real	|	30
149	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza	|	Milano	|	30
150	Red Bull Arena	|	Harrison	|	30
151	BMO Field	|	Toronto	|	30
152	Columbus Crew Stadium	|	Columbus	|	30
153	The Darlington Arena	|	Darlington	|	30
154	AWD Arena	|	Hannover	|	29
155	The Hawthorns	|	West Bromwich	|	29
156	Peter Mokaba Stadium	|	Polokwane	|	28
157	Tivoli-Stadion	|	Aachen	|	28
158	Madejski Stadium	|	Reading	|	28
159	Kingston Communications Stadium	|	Hull	|	28
160	LTU Arena	|	Düsseldorf	|	27
161	DKB-Arena	|	Rostock	|	26
162	Stade Auguste Bonal	|	Sochaux-Montbéliard |	26
163	Hampden Park	|	Glasgow	|	26
164	Craven Cottage	|	London	|	26
165	New Stadium	|	Astana	|	24
166	Wildparkstadion	|	Karlsruhe	|	24
167	SchücoArena	|	Bielefeld	|	24
168	Estadi Camp Nou	|	Barcelona	|	23
169	Worldcup Stadium	|	Suwon	|	23
170	Stadion an der Lohmühle	|	Lübeck	|	22
171	Dick's Sporting Goods Park	|	Commerce City	|	22
172	Deepdale	|	Preston	|	22
173	Prokopenko Arena	|	Odesa	|	20
174	Thomond Park	|	Limerick	|	20
175	Stadion Śląski	|	Chorzów	|	20
176	Robertson Stadium	|	Houston	|	20
177	Worldcup Stadium	|	Daejeon	|	20
178	east-Credit Stadion	|	Nürnberg	|	20
179	Stade Nungesser II	|	Valenciennes	|	20
180	Stade Chaban-Delmas	|	Bordeaux	|	19
181	Stade Geoffroy Guichard	|	St Etienne	|	18
182	Hillsborough Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	18
183	Celtic Park	|	Glasgow	|	18
184	Stade de Suisse	|	Bern	|	18
185	Cristal Arena	|	Genk	|	17
186	Pizza Hut Park	|	Frisco	|	17
187	Stade de la Route de Lorient	|	Rennes	|	17
188	Stade des Alpes	|	Grenoble	|	16
189	Stade de l'Aube	|	Troyes |	16
190	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	|	Athina	|	16
191	Zentralstadion	|	Leipzig	|	16
192	Stadion Magdeburg	|	Magdeburg	|	15
193	Signal Iduna Park	|	Dortmund	|	15
194	Ravenhill Stadium	|	Belfast	|	14
195	Brita Arena	|	Wiesbaden	|	14
196	Preußenstadion	|	Münster	|	14
197	Munsu Football Stadium	|	Ulsan	|	13
198	Rize Stadi	|	Rize	|	12
199	World Cup Stadium	|	Daegu	|	12
200	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	|	Kaiserslautern	|	12
201	Stade du Moustoir	|	Lorient	|	12
202	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	|	Basel	|	11
203	Ibrox Stadium	|	Glasgow	|	10
204	BayArena	|	Leverkusen	|	10
205	Murrayfield Stadium	|	Edinburgh	|	10
206	Osnatel-Arena	|	Osnabrück	|	10
207	Stadion am Bruchweg	|	Mainz	|	8
208	Worldcup Stadium	|	Jeonju	|	8
209	Falkirk Stadium	|	Falkirk	|	4


----------



## ayanamikun (Feb 2, 2011)

Sercan you should put a minimum number low number of suites are hard to track down and confirm. I found, kaftanzoglio Stadium in Thessaloníki has 14 vip boxes.
http://www.stadia.gr/kaftanzoglio/kaftanzoglio4.jpg
Toumba has 14 small suites according to their website (cap 5 people each?)
http://www.stadia.gr/toumba/toumba17.jpg
Aris stadium has but I still can't confirm a number
http://www.stadia.gr/harilaou/harilaou8.jpg
So, in England or Germany, if you look hard enough I think you can find so many the list will go huge...


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Maybe for UEFA we cann add all, but for rest of the world?
What should be the limit?


----------



## westsidebomber (Feb 5, 2009)

Cintas Center in Cincinnati, Ohio has 22 suits and 1 large party suite. It is located on the campus of Xavier University.

Source...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cintas_Center


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

added
1	United Center |	Chicago	|	216
2	The Palace at Auburn Hills	|	Auburn Hills	|	186
3	Staples Center	|	Los Angeles	|	160
4	Scotiabank Place |	Ottawa |	148
5	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	153
6	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	144
7	Le Centre Bell	|	Montreal	|	135
8	New Arena	|	Ciudad de México	|	126
9	Wachovia Center |	Philadelphia	|	126
10	Verizon Center	|	Washington D.C.	|	114
11	TD Banknorth Garden |	Boston	|	104
12	Hartwall Areena	|	Helsinki	|	97
13	The O2 Arena	|	London	|	96
14	Phillips Arena |	Atlanta	|	96
15	Pepsi Center |	Denver	|	95
16	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	92
17	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	91
18	Toyota Center	|	Houston	|	90
19	Madison Square Garden |	New York City	|	89
20	US Airways Center |	Phoenix	|	88
21	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	87
22	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	86
23	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	84
24	HSBC Arena |	Buffalo	|	80
25	Kaunas Arena	|	Kaunas	|	78
26	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	78
27	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	76
28	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	75
29	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	75
30	Sprint Center	|	Kansas City	|	74
31	Malmö Arena	|	Malmö	|	72
32	Xcel Center |	Saint Paul	|	72
33	Sommet Center |	Nashville	|	72
34	Oracle Arena |	Oakland	|	72
35	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	72
36	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	72
37	Amway Center	|	Orlando	|	70
38	Color Line Arena	|	Hamburg	|	70
39	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	70
40	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	70
41	o2 Arena / Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	68
42	Target center |	Minneapolis	|	68
43	Bradley Center |	Milwaukee	|	66
44	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	66
45	Consol Energy Center	|	Pittsburgh	|	66
46	Belgrade Arena	|	Beograd	|	64
47	HP Pavilion |	San Jose	|	63
48	Fedex Forum |	Memphis	|	60
49	Köln Arena / Lanxess Arena	|	Köln	|	59
50	O2 World Arena	|	Berlin	|	58
51	Key Arena |	Seattle	|	56
52	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	56
53	New Orleans Arena |	New Orleans	|	56
54	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	54
55	Time Warner Cable Arena	|	Charlotte	|	54
56	AT&T Center |	San Antonio	|	52
57	HSBC Arena (Rio)	|	Rio de Janeiro	|	50
58	Cloetta Center	|	Linköping	|	48
59	Thompson-Boling Arena |	Knoxville	|	48
60	Läkerol Arena	|	Gävle	|	48
61	Fjällräven Center	|	Örnsköldsvik	|	45
62	Wukesong Basketball Gymnasium	|	Beijing	|	44
63	M.E.N Arena	|	Manchester	|	44
64	Scandinavium	|	Göteborg	|	43
65	Arena Riga	|	Riga	|	42
66	Siemens Arena	|	Vilnius	|	42
67	SAP Arena	|	Mannheim	|	42
68	TUI Arena	|	Hannover	|	38
69	ISS Dome	|	Düsseldorf	|	38
70	Manchester Evening News Arena	|	Manchester	|	37
71	Löfbergs Lila Arena	|	Karlstad	|	37
72	Globe Arena	|	Stockholm	|	37
73	Kinnarps Arena	|	Jönköping	|	36
74	Ejendals Arena	|	Leksand	|	32
75	Motorpoint Arena	|	Sheffield	|	32
76	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	30
77	National Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	30
78	Arco Arena	|	Sacramento	|	28
79	Siauliu Arena	|	Siauliai	|	27
80	American Airlines Arena	|	Miami	|	27
81	VIDA Arena	|	Växjö	|	27
82	AXA Sports Center	|	Södertälje	|	26
83	Skellefteå Kraft Arena	|	Skellefteå	|	26
84	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	26
85	Coliseo de Puerto Rico	|	San Jose	|	26
86	Arena Nürnberger Versicherung	|	Nürnberg	|	25
87	Cintas Center	|	Cincinnati	|	23
88	Intrust Bank Arena	|	Wichita	|	22
89	Lindab Arena	|	Ängelholm	|	22
90	Königpalast	|	Krefeld	|	22
91	König-Pilsener-Arena	|	Oberhausen	|	22
92	JQH Arena |	Springfield	|	21
93	PostFinance Arena	|	Bern	|	21
94	E.ON Arena	|	Timrå	|	20
95	Hallenstadion	|	Zürich	|	20
96	Williams Arena	|	Minneapolis	|	19
97	Porsche Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	19
98	Mariucci Arena	|	Minneapolis	|	18
99	Lipperlandhalle	|	Lemgo	|	18
100	Jyske Bank BOXEN	|	Herning	|	14
101	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	12
102	Chaifetz Arena |	St. Louis	|	12
103	Coop Arena	|	Luleå	|	11
104	Ostseehalle / Sparkassen-Arena	|	Kiel	|	10
105	Campushalle	|	Flensburg	|	10
106	Ankara Arena	|	Ankara	|	10
107	Jako Arena	|	Bamberg	|	9
108	Spaladium Arena |	Split	|	8
109	Rittal Arena Wetzlar	|	Wetzlar	|	8
110	Diners Club Arena	|	Rapperswil	|	8
111	Saturn-Arena	|	Ingolstadt	|	8
112	AWD-Dome	|	Bremen	|	7
113	EWS Arena	|	Göppingen	|	7
114	Volkswagen Halle	|	Braunschweig	|	7
115	Velodrom	|	Berlin	|	6
116	erdgas arena	|	Riesa	|	4


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

NSC Olympic in Kyiv wiil have 38 ordinary suites plus one so-called presidential. So 39 suites in total.
http://www.nsc-olymp.com/en/news/199-vip-boxes-of-olympic-nsc


----------



## Whats85 (Jun 2, 2009)

Just to let you know the:

ADO Den Haag Stadion | The Hague | 40

is now officialy called:

Kyocera Stadion | The Hague | 40


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Beijing Diamond Arena*

http://archdezart.com/2011/10/07/diamond-arena-atelier-11/


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

I think the poster child for this is Progressive Field in Cleveland and Staples Center in L.A.. It pushes the second deck way up so the fans in the upper deck need an oxygen tank when watching the game. 

The best stadium which incorperates skyboxes is PNC Park in Pittsburgh.

Progressive Field in Cleveland 

Jacobs Field: The View from Section 518 by laffy4k, on Flickr

Staples Center 

staples center suites by Joits, on Flickr


And the good.......

PNC Park in Pittsburgh

PNC Park by achmed13, on Flickr


Third Base to Home, at PNC Park -- Pittsburgh, PA, August 21, 2010 by baseballoogie, on Flickr


----------



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

Great Post, PNC park is so well designed. I know luxury boxes are a necessary evil, but can't we just have fewer and charge more. I have been in a luxury box, I prefer being out with the crowd. If I wanted to eat food on a couch, I would just watch the game on TV.


----------



## kaz03 (Aug 17, 2011)

liuyuanl said:


> Are you talking about many of them going unsold or are you strictly referring to the aesthetics?


I am mainly referring to the aesthetics. But in many cases they do go unsold. Another reason is that the push the upper deck higher up giving the average fan a worse seat.


----------



## kaz03 (Aug 17, 2011)

nomarandlee said:


> I think the poster child for this is Progressive Field in Cleveland and Staples Center in L.A.. It pushes the second deck way up so the fans in the upper deck need an oxygen tank when watching the game.
> 
> The best stadium which incorperates skyboxes is PNC Park in Pittsburgh.
> 
> ...


good point about PNC all stadiums should have the luxury boxes above the regular seats because the corporations buying them really don't care about the game anyways so why do they need to sit closer?


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

What Bears did with Soldier Field is good, put Luxury boxes all in one side. 

This of course is almost impossible to do with baseball stadiums.


----------



## Luigi742 (Apr 13, 2012)

Herzeleid said:


> Estadio Deportivo Cali in Colombia



mg:


----------



## Cristian G. (May 23, 2009)

Luigi742 said:


> mg:


Looks like Opera "La Scala" di Milano.:nuts:


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

michał_;92167906 said:


> Then please bother to have a look at how stadia in England were being redeveloped after Taylor report.


I think living in England and travelling around the country for 25 years, going to over 150 grounds here, I might just have a grasp of it.



> The financing schemes of, for example Manchester United, weren't clear to fans at all and paying 400% more for the same spot in just several years isn't just inflation, or is it to you?


The same price rises happened everywhere, not just where they built luxury boxes. Old style ground that have had no revelopment at all are just as expensive as new grounds.

It was a boom time for the game, with crowds rising. When demand increases, prices also tend to rise. The boom also saw a boom in spending on players, and when clubs are looking at extra ways of increasing revenue to compete, ticket price rises are the most obvious and easiest, especially if crowds still rise even when prices go up.

Boxes are a more cost-effective way of building than normal areas. If they weren't, clubs wouldn't build them.

The only argument you could make for boxes driving up normal ticket prices would be if they added so many boxes that there wasn't now enough capacity in the rest of the stadium to meet demand. Where exactly is that the case?


----------



## michał_ (Mar 8, 2007)

Rev Stickleback said:


> I think living in England and travelling around the country for 25 years, going to over 150 grounds here, I might just have a grasp of it.


And yet you try to deny what was written by your compatriots who quoted MU officials in one of the 90's fanzines claiming that prices need to rise for the infrastructure to get better in certain parts of the ground which in practice meant corporate and hospitality expenses. Thus, everybody were paying for the richer ones, or weren't they?



Rev Stickleback said:


> The same price rises happened everywhere, not just where they built luxury boxes. Old style ground that have had no revelopment at all are just as expensive as new grounds.


Go blame other ground operators for that, not me.



Rev Stickleback said:


> The only argument you could make for boxes driving up normal ticket prices would be if they added so many boxes that there wasn't now enough capacity in the rest of the stadium to meet demand. Where exactly is that the case?


So I recon you haven't noticed any season ticket waiting list in England to ask about where that might be the case...


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

michał_;92186096 said:


> And yet you try to deny what was written by your compatriots who quoted MU officials in one of the 90's fanzines claiming that prices need to rise for the infrastructure to get better in certain parts of the ground


fanzine writers don't tend to be the most objective sources.

Just look at Old Trafford. Yo have to look hard to even see the executive boxes. It's not as if they've gone large US style multi-storey slabs of boxes, and it's hard to see where they'd fit more seats in if the boxes weren't there.



> which in practice meant corporate and hospitality expenses. Thus, everybody were paying for the richer ones, or weren't they?


No. Really, just think about it. If such areas needed subsidy by other fans, why would they bother? They'd just build more normal seats.


What you can get is quotes from Germany, Bayern Munich, where they expalin that the high prices paid for by corporates/premiem seats allow the terrace prices to remain so low.




> Go blame other ground operators for that, not me.


I'm only blaming you for making a completely illogical association with boxes driving up the cost of seats.



> So I recon you haven't noticed any season ticket waiting list in England to ask about where that might be the case...


And if which grounds have they been caused by limiting seating in favour of areas of executive boxes?


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

kaz03 said:


> good point about PNC all stadiums should have the luxury boxes above the regular seats because the corporations buying them really don't care about the game anyways so why do they need to sit closer?


I'm not sure what you mean they should be put above the regular seats. Most stadiums have the sky boxes above the regular seats. 

What PNC does well though is it makes them is it makes them a bit more inconspicuous by kind of tucking them under the upper deck so they have a low profile. This is what Wrigley also does but those sky boxes were obviously retrofitted to fit an early 20th century ballpark and so it causes obstructed views for those in the back of the lower deck.

Next to Wrigley and Fenway I think PNC is the closest to the field from the upper deck. I'm a bit surprised that PNC also didn't put a row of sky boxes beyond the last row of the upper deck given they seemingly could.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

krnboy1009 said:


> What Bears did with Soldier Field is good, put Luxury boxes all in one side.
> 
> This of course is almost impossible to do with baseball stadiums.


True. For whatever other complaints one may have about Soldier the configuration has led to probably the best site lines and by far the best looking sky boxes in the NFL if not the world.


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

They also did it with Ford Field and Phillips Arena.


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

krnboy1009 said:


> They also did it with Ford Field and Phillips Arena.


And they are doing it with Santa Clara Stadium.

Edit: and the number of suites for Santa Clara has been confirmed in the 3D diagram as 162.


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*VIP sectors and luxury boxes under construction at Mineirão Stadium in Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
*There'll be 98 luxury boxes after renovations*





































*source:* http://www.facebook.com/NMineirao


----------



## MicroX (Sep 8, 2007)

isaidso said:


> I generally don't like luxury boxes at all, but accept that they're a necessary evil. That Lima stadium is just ridiculous. The suits to good to sit with their compatriots? You know when society has reached intolerable levels of inequality when a third of your stadium is luxury boxes. The kick in the teeth is that its those people in the general admission seats that are paying for the luxury boxes in higher consumer prices.


The Monumental's boxes aren't that luxurious and I don't see what's ridiculous about them.

Some people like this kind of stuff anyway. Not everybody is a die-hard fan, and it really is just a social gathering. Seriously, would something like this ever happen in an NBA arena?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

will101 said:


> And they are doing it with Santa Clara Stadium.
> 
> Edit: and the number of suites for Santa Clara has been confirmed in the 3D diagram as 162.


Thanks


1	Estadio Monumental U	|	Lima	|	1251
2	Estadio Azteca	|	Ciudad de México	|	856
3	Estadio Deportivo Cali	|	Palmira	|	852
4	Estadio Jalisco	|	Guadalajara	|	660
5	Estadio de Liga Deportiva Universitaria	|	Quito	|	442
6	Absa Stadium	|	Durban	|	350
7	Ellis Park Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	339
8	Estadio Chivas	|	Guadalajara	|	315
9	Cowboys Stadium	|	Arlington	|	300
10	Estadio de Fútbol Monterrey	|	Monterrey	|	300
11	FedEx Field |	Landover	|	243
12	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	|	Madrid	|	241
13	Green Point Stadium	|	Cape Town	|	234
14	Estadio George Capwell	|	Guayaquil	|	234
15	Meadowlands Stadium	|	East Rutherford	|	218
16	Georgia Dome |	Atlanta	|	211
17	Reliant Stadium |	Houston	|	196
18	Dolphin Stadium |	Miami Gardens	|	195
19	Raymond James Stadium |	Tampa	|	195
20	Soccer City Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	195
21	Old Trafford Stadium	|	Manchester	|	180
22	Brisbane Cricket Ground	|	Brisbane	|	178
23	LP Field |	Nashville	|	177
24	Lincoln Financial Field |	Philadelphia	|	172
25	Stade de France	|	Paris	|	172
26	Estadio Libertadores de America	|	Avellaneda	|	171
27	Lambeau Field |	Green Bay	|	166
28	Wembley Stadium	|	London	|	166
30	Arena Palestra Itália	|	São Paulo	|	166
31	Ralph Wilson Stadium |	Buffalo	|	164
32	Rogers Center	|	Toronto	|	161
33	Bank of America Stadium	|	Charlotte	|	157
34	Türk Telekom Arena	|	Istanbul	|	157
35	Estádio da Luz	|	Lisboa	|	156
36	Mercedez-Benz Superdome	|	New Orleans	|	154
37	Emirates Stadium	|	London	|	152
38	Twickenham Stadium	|	Twickenham	|	150
39	Cleveland Browns Stadium |	Cleveland	|	145
40	McAfee Coliseum |	Oakland	|	143
41	Lucas Oil Stadium	|	Indianapolis	|	141
42	Beijing National Stadium	|	Beijing	|	140
43	Soldier Field |	Chicago	|	133
44	Invesco Field at Mile High |	Denver	|	132
45	New White Hart Lane	|	London	|	132
46	Arena do Grêmio	|	Porto Alegre	|	130
47	Heinz Field |	Pittsburgh	|	129
48	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128
49	Santa Clara Stadium	|	San Francisco	|	126
50	Stadium Australia	|	Sydney	|	125
51	Edward Jones Dome	|	St. Louis	|	124
52	Nuevo San Mamés	|	Bilbao	|	122
53	Ford Field |	Detroit	|	120
54	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	|	Lisboa	|	120
55	White Hart Lane |	London	|	120
56	M&T Bank Stadium	|	Baltimore	|	119
57	Paul Brown Stadium |	Cincinnati	|	114
58	Qualcomm Stadium	|	San Diego	|	113
59	Hubert H. Humphrey Metrodome	|	Minneapolis	|	113
60	Darrell K Royal-Texas Memorial Stadium	|	Austin	|	110
61	OL Stadium	|	Lyon	|	106
62	Allianz Arena	|	München	|	106
63	Villa Park	|	Birmingham	|	105
64	Pontiac Silverdome	|	Pontiac	|	102
65	Memorial Stadium	|	Clemson	|	100
66	VTB Bank Stadium	|	Moscow	|	98
67	Estádio do Dragão	|	Porto	|	96
68	Estadio La Peineta	|	Madrid	|	94
69	Candlestick Park	|	San Francisco	|	93
70	Swedbank Arena	|	Stockholm	|	92
71	Estadio Azul	|	Ciudad de México	|	92
72	Veltins Arena	|	Gelsenkirchen	|	90
73	AAMI Stadium	|	Adelaide	|	89
74	University of Phoenix Stadium |	Glendale	|	88
75	Gillette Stadium	|	Foxborough	|	87
76	New Juventus Arena	|	Torino	|	84
77	Amsterdam ArenA	|	Amsterdam	|	83
78	Grand Stade	|	Lille	|	83
79	Qwest Field |	Seattle	|	82
80	Ohio Stadium	|	Columbus	|	81
81	Commerzbank-Arena	|	Frankfurt	|	81
82	Arrowhead Stadium |	Kansas City	|	80
83	Olympiastadion	|	Berlin	|	76
84	Jacksonville Municipal Stadium |	Jacksonville	|	75
85	Estadio Vicente Calderón	|	Madrid	|	74
86	Camp Randall Stadium	|	Madison	|	72
87	Nou Estadio Valencia	|	Valencia	|	72
88	Lang Park / Suncorp Stadium	|	Brisbane	|	71
89	Boleyn Ground	|	London	|	70
90	Weser Stadion	|	Bremen	|	70
91	Timsah Arena	|	Bursa	|	70
92	Stadion Narodowy	|	Warszawa	|	69
93	City of Manchester Stadium	|	Manchester	|	68
94	Gran Parque Central |	Montevideo	|	68
95	Docklands Stadium	|	Melbourne	|	66
96	Croke Park	|	Dublin	|	65
97	Westpac Stadium	|	Wellington	|	64
98	Munhak Stadium	|	Incheon	|	61
99	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	61
100	Stade Marcel Picot	|	Nancy	|	60
101	Stade Vélodrome	|	Marseille	|	60
102	Beaver Stadium	|	State College	|	60
103	Stadion Lokomotiv	|	Moskvá	|	60
104	Chernomorets Stadium	|	Odessa	|	60
105	Longgang Stadium	|	Shenzhen	|	60
106	Subiaco Oval	|	Perth	|	59
107	Elland Road	|	Leeds	|	57
108	Ben Hill Griffin Stadium	|	Gainesville	|	56
109	Worldcup Stadium	|	Seoul	|	56
110	Oklahoma Memorial Stadium	|	Norman	|	54
111	Swedbank Stadion	|	Malmö	|	54
112	Kadir Has Stadi	|	Kayseri	|	52
113	Stade Louis Dugauguez	|	Sedan	|	52
114	Stade de Gerland	|	Lyon	|	51
115	Carter-Finley Stadium	|	Raleigh	|	51
116	Stamford Bridge	|	London	|	51
117	Imtech Arena	|	Hamburg	|	50
118	Gelredome	|	Arnhem	|	49
119	RheinEnergie Stadion |	Köln	|	48
120	Toyota Park	|	Bridgeview	|	48
121	Inönü Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	47
122	Donbass Arena	|	Donetsk	|	46
123	Philips Stadion	|	Eindhoven	|	46
124	Ricoh Arena	|	Coventry	|	46
125	Borussia-Park	|	Mönchengladbach	|	45
126	Estadio Pascual Guerreo	|	Cali	|	44
127	Stadion Miejski w Poznaniu |	Poznan	|	44
128	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	44
129	Estadi Cornellà-El Prat	|	Barcelona	|	44
130	Nice Eco Stadium	|	Nice	|	44
131	The Home Depot Center	|	Carson	|	43
132	Carrow Road	|	Norwich	|	42
133	Arena Nationala	|	Bucharest	|	42
134	MSV-Arena	|	Duisburg	|	41
135	Nuevo estadio de La Romareda	|	Zaragoza	|	41
136	Arena Bałtycka	|	Gdańsk	|	40
137	Kyocera Stadion	|	The Hague	|	40
138	Stadion Eden	|	Praha	|	40
139	De Kuip / Feijenoord Stadion	|	Rotterdam	|	40
140	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	|	Pireas	|	40
141	Rhein-Neckar-Arena	|	Sinsheim	|	40
142	NSC Olympic	|	Kyiv	|	39
143	Pepsi Arena	|	Warszawa	|	39
144	Constant Vanden Stock Stadion	|	Anderlecht	|	39
145	AEL Arena	|	Larissa	|	38
146	Millerntor-Stadion	|	Hamburg	|	38
147	Aviva Stadium	|	Dublin	|	36
148	Stade de la Beaujoire	|	Nantes	|	36
149	City Ground	|	Nottinghamshire	|	36
150	Coface Arena	|	Mainz	|	35
151	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	34
152	Stadion Henryka Reymana	|	Krakow	|	34
153	TCF Bank Stadium |	Minneapolis	|	37
154	Stadium de Toulouse	|	Toulouse	|	33
155	Volkswagen-Arena	|	Wolfsburg	|	32
156	Stade Auguste Delaune	|	Reims |	32
157	Anfield Stadium	|	Liverpool	|	32
158	Bramall Lane Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	31
159	Stade Michel d'Ornano	|	Caen	|	30
160	Stade Ernest Wallon	|	Toulouse	|	30
161	Stade de la Mosson	|	Montpellier	|	30
162	Estadio El Madrigal	|	Vila-real	|	30
163	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza	|	Milano	|	30
164	Red Bull Arena	|	Harrison	|	30
165	BMO Field	|	Toronto	|	30
166	Columbus Crew Stadium	|	Columbus	|	30
167	The Darlington Arena	|	Darlington	|	30
168	Stadion Miejski we Wrocławiu	|	Wrocław	|	30
169	AWD Arena	|	Hannover	|	29
170	The Hawthorns	|	West Bromwich	|	29
171	Peter Mokaba Stadium	|	Polokwane	|	28
172	Tivoli-Stadion	|	Aachen	|	28
173	Madejski Stadium	|	Reading	|	28
174	Kingston Communications Stadium	|	Hull	|	28
175	LTU Arena	|	Düsseldorf	|	27
176	DKB-Arena	|	Rostock	|	26
177	Stade Auguste Bonal	|	Sochaux-Montbéliard |	26
178	Hampden Park	|	Glasgow	|	26
179	Craven Cottage	|	London	|	26
180	Stadion Cracovii	|	Krakow	|	26
181	New Stadium	|	Astana	|	24
182	Wildparkstadion	|	Karlsruhe	|	24
183	SchücoArena	|	Bielefeld	|	24
184	Estadi Camp Nou	|	Barcelona	|	23
185	Worldcup Stadium	|	Suwon	|	23
186	Stadion an der Lohmühle	|	Lübeck	|	22
187	Dick's Sporting Goods Park	|	Commerce City	|	22
188	Deepdale	|	Preston	|	22
189	Thomond Park	|	Limerick	|	20
190	Stadion Śląski	|	Chorzów	|	20
191	Robertson Stadium	|	Houston	|	20
192	Worldcup Stadium	|	Daejeon	|	20
193	east-Credit Stadion	|	Nürnberg	|	20
194	Stade Nungesser II	|	Valenciennes	|	20
195	Stade Chaban-Delmas	|	Bordeaux	|	19
196	Stade Geoffroy Guichard	|	St Etienne	|	18
197	Hillsborough Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	18
198	Celtic Park	|	Glasgow	|	18
199	Stade de Suisse	|	Bern	|	18
200	Cristal Arena	|	Genk	|	17
201	Pizza Hut Park	|	Frisco	|	17
202	Stade de la Route de Lorient	|	Rennes	|	17
203	Stade du Hainaut	|	Rennes	|	17
204	Stade des Alpes	|	Valenciennes	|	16
205	Stade de l'Aube	|	Troyes |	16
206	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	|	Athina	|	16
207	Zentralstadion	|	Leipzig	|	16
208	Stadion Magdeburg	|	Magdeburg	|	15
209	Signal Iduna Park	|	Dortmund	|	15
210	Ravenhill Stadium	|	Belfast	|	14
211	Brita Arena	|	Wiesbaden	|	14
212	Preußenstadion	|	Münster	|	14
213	Kaftanzoglio Stadium	|	Thessaloniki	|	14
214	Munsu Football Stadium	|	Ulsan	|	13
215	Rize Stadi	|	Rize	|	12
216	World Cup Stadium	|	Daegu	|	12
217	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	|	Kaiserslautern	|	12
218	Stade du Moustoir	|	Lorient	|	12
219	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	|	Basel	|	11
220	Ibrox Stadium	|	Glasgow	|	10
221	BayArena	|	Leverkusen	|	10
222	Murrayfield Stadium	|	Edinburgh	|	10
223	Osnatel-Arena	|	Osnabrück	|	10
224	Stadion am Bruchweg	|	Mainz	|	8
225	Worldcup Stadium	|	Jeonju	|	8
226	Falkirk Stadium	|	Falkirk	|	4


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

www.sercan.de said:


> 48	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128
> 49	Santa Clara Stadium	|	San Francisco	|	126
> 50	Stadium Australia	|	Sydney	|	125


I actually said one hundred sixty two, not one hundred twenty six. You can see them in the link below, if you peel through the layers a bit. But thanks for keeping up the list.

http://seats3d.com/nfl/49ers_new_stadium/#/level_4/


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

lol, sorry. Don't know why i wrote 126 



1	Estadio Monumental U	|	Lima	|	1251
2	Estadio Azteca	|	Ciudad de México	|	856
3	Estadio Deportivo Cali	|	Palmira	|	852
4	Estadio Jalisco	|	Guadalajara	|	660
5	Estadio de Liga Deportiva Universitaria	|	Quito	|	442
6	Absa Stadium	|	Durban	|	350
7	Ellis Park Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	339
8	Estadio Chivas	|	Guadalajara	|	315
9	Cowboys Stadium	|	Arlington	|	300
10	Estadio de Fútbol Monterrey	|	Monterrey	|	300
11	FedEx Field |	Landover	|	243
12	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	|	Madrid	|	241
13	Green Point Stadium	|	Cape Town	|	234
14	Estadio George Capwell	|	Guayaquil	|	234
15	Meadowlands Stadium	|	East Rutherford	|	218
16	Georgia Dome |	Atlanta	|	211
17	Reliant Stadium |	Houston	|	196
18	Dolphin Stadium |	Miami Gardens	|	195
19	Raymond James Stadium |	Tampa	|	195
20	Soccer City Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	195
21	Old Trafford Stadium	|	Manchester	|	180
22	Brisbane Cricket Ground	|	Brisbane	|	178
23	LP Field |	Nashville	|	177
24	Lincoln Financial Field |	Philadelphia	|	172
25	Stade de France	|	Paris	|	172
26	Estadio Libertadores de America	|	Avellaneda	|	171
27	Lambeau Field |	Green Bay	|	166
28	Wembley Stadium	|	London	|	166
30	Arena Palestra Itália	|	São Paulo	|	166
31	Ralph Wilson Stadium |	Buffalo	|	164
32	Santa Clara Stadium	|	San Francisco	|	162
33	Rogers Center	|	Toronto	|	161
34	Bank of America Stadium	|	Charlotte	|	157
35	Türk Telekom Arena	|	Istanbul	|	157
36	Estádio da Luz	|	Lisboa	|	156
37	Mercedez-Benz Superdome	|	New Orleans	|	154
38	Emirates Stadium	|	London	|	152
39	Twickenham Stadium	|	Twickenham	|	150
40	Cleveland Browns Stadium |	Cleveland	|	145
41	McAfee Coliseum |	Oakland	|	143
42	Lucas Oil Stadium	|	Indianapolis	|	141
43	Beijing National Stadium	|	Beijing	|	140
44	Soldier Field |	Chicago	|	133
45	Invesco Field at Mile High |	Denver	|	132
46	New White Hart Lane	|	London	|	132
47	Arena do Grêmio	|	Porto Alegre	|	130
48	Heinz Field |	Pittsburgh	|	129
49	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128
50	Stadium Australia	|	Sydney	|	125
51	Edward Jones Dome	|	St. Louis	|	124
52	Nuevo San Mamés	|	Bilbao	|	122
53	Ford Field |	Detroit	|	120
54	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	|	Lisboa	|	120
55	White Hart Lane |	London	|	120
56	M&T Bank Stadium	|	Baltimore	|	119
57	Paul Brown Stadium |	Cincinnati	|	114
58	Qualcomm Stadium	|	San Diego	|	113
59	Hubert H. Humphrey Metrodome	|	Minneapolis	|	113
60	Darrell K Royal-Texas Memorial Stadium	|	Austin	|	110
61	OL Stadium	|	Lyon	|	106
62	Allianz Arena	|	München	|	106
63	Villa Park	|	Birmingham	|	105
64	Pontiac Silverdome	|	Pontiac	|	102
65	Memorial Stadium	|	Clemson	|	100
66	VTB Bank Stadium	|	Moscow	|	98
67	Estádio do Dragão	|	Porto	|	96
68	Estadio La Peineta	|	Madrid	|	94
69	Candlestick Park	|	San Francisco	|	93
70	Swedbank Arena	|	Stockholm	|	92
71	Estadio Azul	|	Ciudad de México	|	92
72	Veltins Arena	|	Gelsenkirchen	|	90
73	AAMI Stadium	|	Adelaide	|	89
74	University of Phoenix Stadium |	Glendale	|	88
75	Gillette Stadium	|	Foxborough	|	87
76	New Juventus Arena	|	Torino	|	84
77	Amsterdam ArenA	|	Amsterdam	|	83
78	Grand Stade	|	Lille	|	83
79	Qwest Field |	Seattle	|	82
80	Ohio Stadium	|	Columbus	|	81
81	Commerzbank-Arena	|	Frankfurt	|	81
82	Arrowhead Stadium |	Kansas City	|	80
83	Olympiastadion	|	Berlin	|	76
84	Jacksonville Municipal Stadium |	Jacksonville	|	75
85	Estadio Vicente Calderón	|	Madrid	|	74
86	Camp Randall Stadium	|	Madison	|	72
87	Nou Estadio Valencia	|	Valencia	|	72
88	Lang Park / Suncorp Stadium	|	Brisbane	|	71
89	Boleyn Ground	|	London	|	70
90	Weser Stadion	|	Bremen	|	70
91	Timsah Arena	|	Bursa	|	70
92	Stadion Narodowy	|	Warszawa	|	69
93	City of Manchester Stadium	|	Manchester	|	68
94	Gran Parque Central |	Montevideo	|	68
95	Docklands Stadium	|	Melbourne	|	66
96	Croke Park	|	Dublin	|	65
97	Westpac Stadium	|	Wellington	|	64
98	Munhak Stadium	|	Incheon	|	61
99	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	61
100	Stade Marcel Picot	|	Nancy	|	60
101	Stade Vélodrome	|	Marseille	|	60
102	Beaver Stadium	|	State College	|	60
103	Stadion Lokomotiv	|	Moskvá	|	60
104	Chernomorets Stadium	|	Odessa	|	60
105	Longgang Stadium	|	Shenzhen	|	60
106	Subiaco Oval	|	Perth	|	59
107	Elland Road	|	Leeds	|	57
108	Ben Hill Griffin Stadium	|	Gainesville	|	56
109	Worldcup Stadium	|	Seoul	|	56
110	Oklahoma Memorial Stadium	|	Norman	|	54
111	Swedbank Stadion	|	Malmö	|	54
112	Kadir Has Stadi	|	Kayseri	|	52
113	Stade Louis Dugauguez	|	Sedan	|	52
114	Stade de Gerland	|	Lyon	|	51
115	Carter-Finley Stadium	|	Raleigh	|	51
116	Stamford Bridge	|	London	|	51
117	Imtech Arena	|	Hamburg	|	50
118	Gelredome	|	Arnhem	|	49
119	RheinEnergie Stadion |	Köln	|	48
120	Toyota Park	|	Bridgeview	|	48
121	Inönü Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	47
122	Donbass Arena	|	Donetsk	|	46
123	Philips Stadion	|	Eindhoven	|	46
124	Ricoh Arena	|	Coventry	|	46
125	Borussia-Park	|	Mönchengladbach	|	45
126	Estadio Pascual Guerreo	|	Cali	|	44
127	Stadion Miejski w Poznaniu |	Poznan	|	44
128	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	44
129	Estadi Cornellà-El Prat	|	Barcelona	|	44
130	Nice Eco Stadium	|	Nice	|	44
131	The Home Depot Center	|	Carson	|	43
132	Carrow Road	|	Norwich	|	42
133	Arena Nationala	|	Bucharest	|	42
134	MSV-Arena	|	Duisburg	|	41
135	Nuevo estadio de La Romareda	|	Zaragoza	|	41
136	Arena Bałtycka	|	Gdańsk	|	40
137	Kyocera Stadion	|	The Hague	|	40
138	Stadion Eden	|	Praha	|	40
139	De Kuip / Feijenoord Stadion	|	Rotterdam	|	40
140	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	|	Pireas	|	40
141	Rhein-Neckar-Arena	|	Sinsheim	|	40
142	NSC Olympic	|	Kyiv	|	39
143	Pepsi Arena	|	Warszawa	|	39
144	Constant Vanden Stock Stadion	|	Anderlecht	|	39
145	AEL Arena	|	Larissa	|	38
146	Millerntor-Stadion	|	Hamburg	|	38
147	Aviva Stadium	|	Dublin	|	36
148	Stade de la Beaujoire	|	Nantes	|	36
149	City Ground	|	Nottinghamshire	|	36
150	Coface Arena	|	Mainz	|	35
151	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	34
152	Stadion Henryka Reymana	|	Krakow	|	34
153	TCF Bank Stadium |	Minneapolis	|	37
154	Stadium de Toulouse	|	Toulouse	|	33
155	Volkswagen-Arena	|	Wolfsburg	|	32
156	Stade Auguste Delaune	|	Reims |	32
157	Anfield Stadium	|	Liverpool	|	32
158	Bramall Lane Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	31
159	Stade Michel d'Ornano	|	Caen	|	30
160	Stade Ernest Wallon	|	Toulouse	|	30
161	Stade de la Mosson	|	Montpellier	|	30
162	Estadio El Madrigal	|	Vila-real	|	30
163	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza	|	Milano	|	30
164	Red Bull Arena	|	Harrison	|	30
165	BMO Field	|	Toronto	|	30
166	Columbus Crew Stadium	|	Columbus	|	30
167	The Darlington Arena	|	Darlington	|	30
168	Stadion Miejski we Wrocławiu	|	Wrocław	|	30
169	AWD Arena	|	Hannover	|	29
170	The Hawthorns	|	West Bromwich	|	29
171	Peter Mokaba Stadium	|	Polokwane	|	28
172	Tivoli-Stadion	|	Aachen	|	28
173	Madejski Stadium	|	Reading	|	28
174	Kingston Communications Stadium	|	Hull	|	28
175	LTU Arena	|	Düsseldorf	|	27
176	DKB-Arena	|	Rostock	|	26
177	Stade Auguste Bonal	|	Sochaux-Montbéliard |	26
178	Hampden Park	|	Glasgow	|	26
179	Craven Cottage	|	London	|	26
180	Stadion Cracovii	|	Krakow	|	26
181	New Stadium	|	Astana	|	24
182	Wildparkstadion	|	Karlsruhe	|	24
183	SchücoArena	|	Bielefeld	|	24
184	Estadi Camp Nou	|	Barcelona	|	23
185	Worldcup Stadium	|	Suwon	|	23
186	Stadion an der Lohmühle	|	Lübeck	|	22
187	Dick's Sporting Goods Park	|	Commerce City	|	22
188	Deepdale	|	Preston	|	22
189	Thomond Park	|	Limerick	|	20
190	Stadion Śląski	|	Chorzów	|	20
191	Robertson Stadium	|	Houston	|	20
192	Worldcup Stadium	|	Daejeon	|	20
193	east-Credit Stadion	|	Nürnberg	|	20
194	Stade Nungesser II	|	Valenciennes	|	20
195	Stade Chaban-Delmas	|	Bordeaux	|	19
196	Stade Geoffroy Guichard	|	St Etienne	|	18
197	Hillsborough Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	18
198	Celtic Park	|	Glasgow	|	18
199	Stade de Suisse	|	Bern	|	18
200	Cristal Arena	|	Genk	|	17
201	Pizza Hut Park	|	Frisco	|	17
202	Stade de la Route de Lorient	|	Rennes	|	17
203	Stade du Hainaut	|	Rennes	|	17
204	Stade des Alpes	|	Valenciennes	|	16
205	Stade de l'Aube	|	Troyes |	16
206	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	|	Athina	|	16
207	Zentralstadion	|	Leipzig	|	16
208	Stadion Magdeburg	|	Magdeburg	|	15
209	Signal Iduna Park	|	Dortmund	|	15
210	Ravenhill Stadium	|	Belfast	|	14
211	Brita Arena	|	Wiesbaden	|	14
212	Preußenstadion	|	Münster	|	14
213	Kaftanzoglio Stadium	|	Thessaloniki	|	14
214	Munsu Football Stadium	|	Ulsan	|	13
215	Rize Stadi	|	Rize	|	12
216	World Cup Stadium	|	Daegu	|	12
217	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	|	Kaiserslautern	|	12
218	Stade du Moustoir	|	Lorient	|	12
219	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	|	Basel	|	11
220	Ibrox Stadium	|	Glasgow	|	10
221	BayArena	|	Leverkusen	|	10
222	Murrayfield Stadium	|	Edinburgh	|	10
223	Osnatel-Arena	|	Osnabrück	|	10
224	Stadion am Bruchweg	|	Mainz	|	8
225	Worldcup Stadium	|	Jeonju	|	8
226	Falkirk Stadium	|	Falkirk	|	4


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Mazembe Stadium, 19,000 seats*

14 loges of 15 places = *210 places* 




Karavia said:


> L'équipe de communication du TP Mazembe devrait peut être penser à faire une vidéo sur le stade et ses alentours maintenant qu'il est achevé. Voici une vidéo interessante qui je pense date d'avant juillet (avant l'homologation du stade par la CAAF)


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks
1	Estadio Monumental U	|	Lima	|	1251
2	Estadio Deportivo Cali	|	Palmira	|	896
3	Estadio Azteca	|	Ciudad de México	|	856
4	Estadio Jalisco	|	Guadalajara	|	660
5	Estadio de Liga Deportiva Universitaria	|	Quito	|	442
6	Estadio Nacional del Perú	|	Lima	|	380
7	Absa Stadium	|	Durban	|	350
8	Ellis Park Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	339
9	Estadio Chivas	|	Guadalajara	|	315
10	Cowboys Stadium	|	Arlington	|	300
11	Estadio de Fútbol Monterrey	|	Monterrey	|	300
12	FedEx Field |	Landover	|	243
13	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	|	Madrid	|	241
14	Green Point Stadium	|	Cape Town	|	234
15	Estadio George Capwell	|	Guayaquil	|	234
16	Meadowlands Stadium	|	East Rutherford	|	218
17	Georgia Dome |	Atlanta	|	211
18	Türk Telekom Arena	|	Istanbul	|	198
19	Reliant Stadium |	Houston	|	196
20	Dolphin Stadium |	Miami Gardens	|	195
21	Raymond James Stadium |	Tampa	|	195
22	Soccer City Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	195
23	Old Trafford Stadium	|	Manchester	|	180
24	Brisbane Cricket Ground	|	Brisbane	|	178
25	LP Field |	Nashville	|	177
26	Lincoln Financial Field |	Philadelphia	|	172
27	Stade de France	|	Paris	|	172
28	Estadio Libertadores de America	|	Avellaneda	|	171
30	Lambeau Field |	Green Bay	|	166
31	Wembley Stadium	|	London	|	166
32	Arena Palestra Itália	|	São Paulo	|	166
33	Santa Clara Stadium	|	Santa Clara |	166
34	Ralph Wilson Stadium |	Buffalo	|	164
35	Rogers Center	|	Toronto	|	161
36	Bank of America Stadium	|	Charlotte	|	157
37	Estádio da Luz	|	Lisboa	|	156
38 Mercedez-Benz Superdome	|	New Orleans	|	154
39	Emirates Stadium	|	London	|	152
40	Twickenham Stadium	|	Twickenham	|	150
41	Cleveland Browns Stadium |	Cleveland	|	145
42	McAfee Coliseum |	Oakland	|	143
43	Lucas Oil Stadium	|	Indianapolis	|	141
44	Beijing National Stadium	|	Beijing	|	140
45	Soldier Field |	Chicago	|	133
46	Invesco Field at Mile High |	Denver	|	132
47	New White Hart Lane	|	London	|	132
48	Arena do Grêmio	|	Porto Alegre	|	130
49	Heinz Field |	Pittsburgh	|	129
50	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128
51	Stadium Australia	|	Sydney	|	125
52	Edward Jones Dome	|	St. Louis	|	124
53	Nuevo San Mamés	|	Bilbao	|	122
54	Ford Field |	Detroit	|	120
55	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	|	Lisboa	|	120
56	White Hart Lane |	London	|	120
57	M&T Bank Stadium	|	Baltimore	|	119
58	Paul Brown Stadium |	Cincinnati	|	114
59	Qualcomm Stadium	|	San Diego	|	113
60	Hubert H. Humphrey Metrodome	|	Minneapolis	|	113
61	Darrell K Royal-Texas Memorial Stadium	|	Austin	|	110
62	Estádio do Maracanã |	Rio de Janeiro	|	110
63	OL Stadium	|	Lyon	|	106
64	Allianz Arena	|	München	|	106
65	Villa Park	|	Birmingham	|	105
66	Pontiac Silverdome	|	Pontiac	|	102
67	Memorial Stadium	|	Clemson	|	100
68	VTB Bank Stadium	|	Moscow	|	98
69	Estádio Governador Magalhães Pinto	|	Belo Horizonte	|	98
70	Estádio do Dragão	|	Porto	|	96
71	Estadio La Peineta	|	Madrid	|	94
72	Candlestick Park	|	San Francisco	|	93
73	Friends Arena	|	Stockholm	|	92
74	Estadio Azul	|	Ciudad de México	|	92
75	Veltins Arena	|	Gelsenkirchen	|	90
76	AAMI Stadium	|	Adelaide	|	89
77	University of Phoenix Stadium |	Glendale	|	88
78	Gillette Stadium	|	Foxborough	|	87
79	New Juventus Arena	|	Torino	|	84
80	Amsterdam ArenA	|	Amsterdam	|	83
81	Grand Stade	|	Lille	|	83
82	Qwest Field |	Seattle	|	82
83	Ohio Stadium	|	Columbus	|	81
84	Commerzbank-Arena	|	Frankfurt	|	81
85	Arrowhead Stadium |	Kansas City	|	80
86	Olympiastadion	|	Berlin	|	76
87	Jacksonville Municipal Stadium |	Jacksonville	|	75
88	Estadio Vicente Calderón	|	Madrid	|	74
89	Camp Randall Stadium	|	Madison	|	72
90	Nou Estadio Valencia	|	Valencia	|	72
91	Lang Park / Suncorp Stadium	|	Brisbane	|	71
92	Boleyn Ground	|	London	|	70
93	Weser Stadion	|	Bremen	|	70
94	Timsah Arena	|	Bursa	|	70
95	Stadion Narodowy	|	Warszawa	|	69
96	City of Manchester Stadium	|	Manchester	|	68
97	Gran Parque Central |	Montevideo	|	68
98	Docklands Stadium	|	Melbourne	|	66
99	Croke Park	|	Dublin	|	65
100	Westpac Stadium	|	Wellington	|	64
101	National Stadium	|	Singapore	|	62
102	Munhak Stadium	|	Incheon	|	61
103	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	61
104	Stade Marcel Picot	|	Nancy	|	60
105	Stade Vélodrome	|	Marseille	|	60
106	Beaver Stadium	|	State College	|	60
107	Stadion Lokomotiv	|	Moskvá	|	60
108	Chernomorets Stadium	|	Odessa	|	60
109	Longgang Stadium	|	Shenzhen	|	60
110	Subiaco Oval	|	Perth	|	59
111	Elland Road	|	Leeds	|	57
112	Estadio Jose Zorrilla	|	Valladolid	|	57
113	Ben Hill Griffin Stadium	|	Gainesville	|	56
114	Worldcup Stadium	|	Seoul	|	56
115	Oklahoma Memorial Stadium	|	Norman	|	54
116	Swedbank Stadion	|	Malmö	|	54
117	Kadir Has Stadi	|	Kayseri	|	52
118	Stade Louis Dugauguez	|	Sedan	|	52
119	Stade de Gerland	|	Lyon	|	51
120	Carter-Finley Stadium	|	Raleigh	|	51
121	Stamford Bridge	|	London	|	51
122	Imtech Arena	|	Hamburg	|	50
123	Şehir Stadi	|	Konya	|	50
124	Gelredome	|	Arnhem	|	49
125	RheinEnergie Stadion |	Köln	|	48
126	Toyota Park	|	Bridgeview	|	48
127	Inönü Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	47
128	Donbass Arena	|	Donetsk	|	46
129	Philips Stadion	|	Eindhoven	|	46
130	Ricoh Arena	|	Coventry	|	46
131	Borussia-Park	|	Mönchengladbach	|	45
132	Estadio Pascual Guerreo	|	Cali	|	44
133	Stadion Miejski w Poznaniu |	Poznan	|	44
134	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	44
135	Estadi Cornellà-El Prat	|	Barcelona	|	44
136	Nice Eco Stadium	|	Nice	|	44
137	The Home Depot Center	|	Carson	|	43
138	Carrow Road	|	Norwich	|	42
139	Arena Nationala	|	Bucharest	|	42
140	MSV-Arena	|	Duisburg	|	41
141	Nuevo estadio de La Romareda	|	Zaragoza	|	41
142	Arena Bałtycka	|	Gdańsk	|	40
143	Kyocera Stadion	|	The Hague	|	40
144	Stadion Eden	|	Praha	|	40
145	De Kuip / Feijenoord Stadion	|	Rotterdam	|	40
146	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	|	Pireas	|	40
147	Rhein-Neckar-Arena	|	Sinsheim	|	40
148	NSC Olympic	|	Kyiv	|	39
149	Pepsi Arena	|	Warszawa	|	39
150	Constant Vanden Stock Stadion	|	Anderlecht	|	39
151	AEL Arena	|	Larissa	|	38
152	Millerntor-Stadion	|	Hamburg	|	38
153	Aviva Stadium	|	Dublin	|	36
154	Stade de la Beaujoire	|	Nantes	|	36
155	City Ground	|	Nottinghamshire	|	36
156	Coface Arena	|	Mainz	|	35
157	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	34
158	Stadion Henryka Reymana	|	Krakow	|	34
159	TCF Bank Stadium |	Minneapolis	|	37
160	Stadium de Toulouse	|	Toulouse	|	33
161	Volkswagen-Arena	|	Wolfsburg	|	32
162	Stade Auguste Delaune	|	Reims |	32
163	Anfield Stadium	|	Liverpool	|	32
164	Bramall Lane Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	31
165	Stade Michel d'Ornano	|	Caen	|	30
166	Stade Ernest Wallon	|	Toulouse	|	30
167	Stade de la Mosson	|	Montpellier	|	30
168	Estadio El Madrigal	|	Vila-real	|	30
169	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza	|	Milano	|	30
170	Red Bull Arena	|	Harrison	|	30
171	BMO Field	|	Toronto	|	30
172	Columbus Crew Stadium	|	Columbus	|	30
173	The Darlington Arena	|	Darlington	|	30
174	Stadion Miejski we Wrocławiu	|	Wrocław	|	30
175	AWD Arena	|	Hannover	|	29
176	The Hawthorns	|	West Bromwich	|	29
177	Peter Mokaba Stadium	|	Polokwane	|	28
178	Tivoli-Stadion	|	Aachen	|	28
179	Madejski Stadium	|	Reading	|	28
180	Kingston Communications Stadium	|	Hull	|	28
181	LTU Arena	|	Düsseldorf	|	27
182	DKB-Arena	|	Rostock	|	26
183	Stade Auguste Bonal	|	Sochaux-Montbéliard |	26
184	Hampden Park	|	Glasgow	|	26
185	Craven Cottage	|	London	|	26
186	Stadion Cracovii	|	Krakow	|	26
187	New Stadium	|	Astana	|	24
188	Wildparkstadion	|	Karlsruhe	|	24
189	SchücoArena	|	Bielefeld	|	24
190	Estadi Camp Nou	|	Barcelona	|	23
191	Worldcup Stadium	|	Suwon	|	23
192	Stadion an der Lohmühle	|	Lübeck	|	22
193	Dick's Sporting Goods Park	|	Commerce City	|	22
194	Deepdale	|	Preston	|	22
195	Thomond Park	|	Limerick	|	20
196	Stadion Śląski	|	Chorzów	|	20
197	Robertson Stadium	|	Houston	|	20
198	Worldcup Stadium	|	Daejeon	|	20
199	east-Credit Stadion	|	Nürnberg	|	20
200	Stade Nungesser II	|	Valenciennes	|	20
201	Stade Chaban-Delmas	|	Bordeaux	|	19
202	Stade Geoffroy Guichard	|	St Etienne	|	18
203	Hillsborough Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	18
204	Celtic Park	|	Glasgow	|	18
205	Stade de Suisse	|	Bern	|	18
206	Cristal Arena	|	Genk	|	17
207	Pizza Hut Park	|	Frisco	|	17
208	Stade de la Route de Lorient	|	Rennes	|	17
209	Stade du Hainaut	|	Valenciennes	|	17
210	Stade des Alpes	|	Grenoble	|	16
211	Stade de l'Aube	|	Troyes |	16
212	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	|	Athina	|	16
213	Zentralstadion	|	Leipzig	|	16
214	Stadion Magdeburg	|	Magdeburg	|	15
215	Signal Iduna Park	|	Dortmund	|	15
216	Stade Francis le Blé	|	Brest	|	15
217	Stadio Ennio Tardini |	Parma	|	14
218	Ravenhill Stadium	|	Belfast	|	14
219	Brita Arena	|	Wiesbaden	|	14
220	Preußenstadion	|	Münster	|	14
221	Kaftanzoglio Stadium	|	Thessaloniki	|	14
222	Stade TP Mazembe	|	Lubumbashi	|	14
223	Munsu Football Stadium	|	Ulsan	|	13
224	Rize Stadi	|	Rize	|	12
225	World Cup Stadium	|	Daegu	|	12
226	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	|	Kaiserslautern	|	12
227	Stade du Moustoir	|	Lorient	|	12
228	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	|	Basel	|	11
229	Stadion Essen	|	Essen	|	11
230	Ibrox Stadium	|	Glasgow	|	10
231	BayArena	|	Leverkusen	|	10
232	Murrayfield Stadium	|	Edinburgh	|	10
233	Osnatel-Arena	|	Osnabrück	|	10
234	Stadion am Bruchweg	|	Mainz	|	8
235	Worldcup Stadium	|	Jeonju	|	8
236	Falkirk Stadium	|	Falkirk	|	4
237	Teddy stadium	|	Jerusalem	|	1


----------



## latinoamericano 1 (Oct 21, 2011)

[/


----------



## Jorgellano82 (Jul 11, 2012)

latinoamericano 1 said:


> [/


this video is false.


----------



## Jorgellano82 (Jul 11, 2012)

Deportivo Cali stadium under construction.
http://www.futbolred.com/contenido/...echa5apertura2010/IMAGEN/IMAGEN-7294927-2.jpg


----------



## Jorgellano82 (Jul 11, 2012)

Deportivo Cali stadium under construction.








http://www.futbolred.com/contenido/liga-postobon/noticias/fecha5apertura2010/IMAGEN/IMAGEN-7294927-2.jpg[/IMG
Boxes:
[url]http://www.elespectador.com/files/images/mar2009/448fa313d08f859a91b8cc20da66569e.jpg[/url]


----------



## Jorgellano82 (Jul 11, 2012)

Jorgellano82 said:


> Deportivo Cali stadium under construction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jorgellano82 (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Jorgellano82 (Jul 11, 2012)

Boxes


----------



## Jorgellano82 (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Jorgellano82 (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Jorgellano82 (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

*Maksimir stadium*, Zagreb, Croatia
718 VIP seats in 9 suites and 18 boxes

*Arena Zagreb*, Zagreb, Croatia
314 VIP seats in 15 suites


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

1	Estadio Monumental U	|	Lima	|	1251
2	Estadio Deportivo Cali	|	Palmira	|	896
3	Estadio Azteca	|	Ciudad de México	|	856
4	Estadio Jalisco	|	Guadalajara	|	660
5	Estadio de Liga Deportiva Universitaria	|	Quito	|	442
6	Estadio Nacional del Perú	|	Lima	|	380
7	Absa Stadium	|	Durban	|	350
8	Ellis Park Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	339
9	Estadio Chivas	|	Guadalajara	|	315
10	Cowboys Stadium	|	Arlington	|	300
11	Estadio de Fútbol Monterrey	|	Monterrey	|	300
12	FedEx Field |	Landover	|	243
13	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	|	Madrid	|	241
14	Green Point Stadium	|	Cape Town	|	234
15	Estadio George Capwell	|	Guayaquil	|	234
16	Meadowlands Stadium	|	East Rutherford	|	218
17	Georgia Dome |	Atlanta	|	211
18	Türk Telekom Arena	|	Istanbul	|	198
19	Reliant Stadium |	Houston	|	196
20	Dolphin Stadium |	Miami Gardens	|	195
21	Raymond James Stadium |	Tampa	|	195
22	Soccer City Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	195
23	Old Trafford Stadium	|	Manchester	|	180
24	Brisbane Cricket Ground	|	Brisbane	|	178
25	LP Field |	Nashville	|	177
26	Lincoln Financial Field |	Philadelphia	|	172
27	Stade de France	|	Paris	|	172
28	Estadio Libertadores de America	|	Avellaneda	|	171
30	Lambeau Field |	Green Bay	|	166
31	Wembley Stadium	|	London	|	166
32	Arena Palestra Itália	|	São Paulo	|	166
33	Santa Clara Stadium	|	Santa Clara |	166
34	Ralph Wilson Stadium |	Buffalo	|	164
35	Rogers Center	|	Toronto	|	161
36	Bank of America Stadium	|	Charlotte	|	157
37	Estádio da Luz	|	Lisboa	|	156
38	Mercedez-Benz Superdome	|	New Orleans	|	154
39	Emirates Stadium	|	London	|	152
40	Twickenham Stadium	|	Twickenham	|	150
41	Cleveland Browns Stadium |	Cleveland	|	145
42	McAfee Coliseum |	Oakland	|	143
43	Lucas Oil Stadium	|	Indianapolis	|	141
44	Beijing National Stadium	|	Beijing	|	140
45	Soldier Field |	Chicago	|	133
46	Invesco Field at Mile High |	Denver	|	132
47	New White Hart Lane	|	London	|	132
48	Arena do Grêmio	|	Porto Alegre	|	130
49	Heinz Field |	Pittsburgh	|	129
50	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128
51	Stadium Australia	|	Sydney	|	125
52	Edward Jones Dome	|	St. Louis	|	124
53	Nuevo San Mamés	|	Bilbao	|	122
54	Ford Field |	Detroit	|	120
55	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	|	Lisboa	|	120
56	White Hart Lane |	London	|	120
57	M&T Bank Stadium	|	Baltimore	|	119
58	Paul Brown Stadium |	Cincinnati	|	114
59	Qualcomm Stadium	|	San Diego	|	113
60	Hubert H. Humphrey Metrodome	|	Minneapolis	|	113
61	Darrell K Royal-Texas Memorial Stadium	|	Austin	|	110
62	Estádio do Maracanã |	Rio de Janeiro	|	110
63	OL Stadium	|	Lyon	|	106
64	Allianz Arena	|	München	|	106
65	Villa Park	|	Birmingham	|	105
66	Pontiac Silverdome	|	Pontiac	|	102
67	Memorial Stadium	|	Clemson	|	100
68	VTB Bank Stadium	|	Moscow	|	98
69	Estádio Governador Magalhães Pinto	|	Belo Horizonte	|	98
70	Estádio do Dragão	|	Porto	|	96
71	Estadio La Peineta	|	Madrid	|	94
72	Candlestick Park	|	San Francisco	|	93
73	Friends Arena	|	Stockholm	|	92
74	Estadio Azul	|	Ciudad de México	|	92
75	Veltins Arena	|	Gelsenkirchen	|	90
76	AAMI Stadium	|	Adelaide	|	89
77	University of Phoenix Stadium |	Glendale	|	88
78	Gillette Stadium	|	Foxborough	|	87
79	New Juventus Arena	|	Torino	|	84
80	Amsterdam ArenA	|	Amsterdam	|	83
81	Grand Stade	|	Lille	|	83
82	Qwest Field |	Seattle	|	82
83	Ohio Stadium	|	Columbus	|	81
84	Commerzbank-Arena	|	Frankfurt	|	81
85	Arrowhead Stadium |	Kansas City	|	80
86	Olympiastadion	|	Berlin	|	76
87	Jacksonville Municipal Stadium |	Jacksonville	|	75
88	Estadio Vicente Calderón	|	Madrid	|	74
89	Camp Randall Stadium	|	Madison	|	72
90	Nou Estadio Valencia	|	Valencia	|	72
91	Timsah Arena	|	Bursa	|	72
92	Lang Park / Suncorp Stadium	|	Brisbane	|	71
93	Boleyn Ground	|	London	|	70
94	Weser Stadion	|	Bremen	|	70
95	Stadion Narodowy	|	Warszawa	|	69
96	City of Manchester Stadium	|	Manchester	|	68
97	Gran Parque Central |	Montevideo	|	68
98	Docklands Stadium	|	Melbourne	|	66
99	Croke Park	|	Dublin	|	65
100	Westpac Stadium	|	Wellington	|	64
101	National Stadium	|	Singapore	|	62
102	Munhak Stadium	|	Incheon	|	61
103	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	61
104	Stade Marcel Picot	|	Nancy	|	60
105	Stade Vélodrome	|	Marseille	|	60
106	Beaver Stadium	|	State College	|	60
107	Stadion Lokomotiv	|	Moskvá	|	60
108	Chernomorets Stadium	|	Odessa	|	60
109	Longgang Stadium	|	Shenzhen	|	60
110	Subiaco Oval	|	Perth	|	59
111	Elland Road	|	Leeds	|	57
112	Estadio Jose Zorrilla	|	Valladolid	|	57
113	Ben Hill Griffin Stadium	|	Gainesville	|	56
114	Worldcup Stadium	|	Seoul	|	56
115	Oklahoma Memorial Stadium	|	Norman	|	54
116	Swedbank Stadion	|	Malmö	|	54
117	Kadir Has Stadi	|	Kayseri	|	52
118	Stade Louis Dugauguez	|	Sedan	|	52
119	Stade de Gerland	|	Lyon	|	51
120	Carter-Finley Stadium	|	Raleigh	|	51
121	Stamford Bridge	|	London	|	51
122	Imtech Arena	|	Hamburg	|	50
123	Şehir Stadi	|	Konya	|	50
124	Gelredome	|	Arnhem	|	49
125	RheinEnergie Stadion |	Köln	|	48
126	Toyota Park	|	Bridgeview	|	48
127	Inönü Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	47
128	Donbass Arena	|	Donetsk	|	46
129	Philips Stadion	|	Eindhoven	|	46
130	Ricoh Arena	|	Coventry	|	46
131	Borussia-Park	|	Mönchengladbach	|	45
132	Estadio Pascual Guerreo	|	Cali	|	44
133	Stadion Miejski w Poznaniu |	Poznan	|	44
134	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	44
135	Estadi Cornellà-El Prat	|	Barcelona	|	44
136	Nice Eco Stadium	|	Nice	|	44
137	The Home Depot Center	|	Carson	|	43
138	Carrow Road	|	Norwich	|	42
139	Arena Nationala	|	Bucharest	|	42
140	MSV-Arena	|	Duisburg	|	41
141	Nuevo estadio de La Romareda	|	Zaragoza	|	41
142	Arena Bałtycka	|	Gdańsk	|	40
143	Kyocera Stadion	|	The Hague	|	40
144	Stadion Eden	|	Praha	|	40
145	De Kuip / Feijenoord Stadion	|	Rotterdam	|	40
146	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	|	Pireas	|	40
147	Rhein-Neckar-Arena	|	Sinsheim	|	40
148	NSC Olympic	|	Kyiv	|	39
149	Pepsi Arena	|	Warszawa	|	39
150	Constant Vanden Stock Stadion	|	Anderlecht	|	39
151	AEL Arena	|	Larissa	|	38
152	Millerntor-Stadion	|	Hamburg	|	38
153	Aviva Stadium	|	Dublin	|	36
154	Stade de la Beaujoire	|	Nantes	|	36
155	City Ground	|	Nottinghamshire	|	36
156	Coface Arena	|	Mainz	|	35
157	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	34
158	Stadion Henryka Reymana	|	Krakow	|	34
159	TCF Bank Stadium |	Minneapolis	|	37
160	Stadium de Toulouse	|	Toulouse	|	33
161	Volkswagen-Arena	|	Wolfsburg	|	32
162	Stade Auguste Delaune	|	Reims |	32
163	Anfield Stadium	|	Liverpool	|	32
164	Bramall Lane Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	31
165	Stade Michel d'Ornano	|	Caen	|	30
166	Stade Ernest Wallon	|	Toulouse	|	30
167	Stade de la Mosson	|	Montpellier	|	30
168	Estadio El Madrigal	|	Vila-real	|	30
169	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza	|	Milano	|	30
170	Red Bull Arena	|	Harrison	|	30
171	BMO Field	|	Toronto	|	30
172	Columbus Crew Stadium	|	Columbus	|	30
173	The Darlington Arena	|	Darlington	|	30
174	Stadion Miejski we Wrocławiu	|	Wrocław	|	30
175	AWD Arena	|	Hannover	|	29
176	The Hawthorns	|	West Bromwich	|	29
177	Peter Mokaba Stadium	|	Polokwane	|	28
178	Tivoli-Stadion	|	Aachen	|	28
179	Madejski Stadium	|	Reading	|	28
180	Kingston Communications Stadium	|	Hull	|	28
181	LTU Arena	|	Düsseldorf	|	27
182	Stadion Maksimir	|	Zagreb	|	27
183	DKB-Arena	|	Rostock	|	26
184	Stade Auguste Bonal	|	Sochaux-Montbéliard |	26
185	Hampden Park	|	Glasgow	|	26
186	Craven Cottage	|	London	|	26
187	Stadion Cracovii	|	Krakow	|	26
188	New Stadium	|	Astana	|	24
189	Wildparkstadion	|	Karlsruhe	|	24
190	SchücoArena	|	Bielefeld	|	24
191	Estadi Camp Nou	|	Barcelona	|	23
192	Worldcup Stadium	|	Suwon	|	23
193	Stadion an der Lohmühle	|	Lübeck	|	22
194	Dick's Sporting Goods Park	|	Commerce City	|	22
195	Deepdale	|	Preston	|	22
196	Thomond Park	|	Limerick	|	20
197	Stadion Śląski	|	Chorzów	|	20
198	Robertson Stadium	|	Houston	|	20
199	Worldcup Stadium	|	Daejeon	|	20
200	east-Credit Stadion	|	Nürnberg	|	20
201	Stade Nungesser II	|	Valenciennes	|	20
202	Stade Chaban-Delmas	|	Bordeaux	|	19
203	Stade Geoffroy Guichard	|	St Etienne	|	18
204	Hillsborough Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	18
205	Celtic Park	|	Glasgow	|	18
206	Stade de Suisse	|	Bern	|	18
207	Cristal Arena	|	Genk	|	17
208	Pizza Hut Park	|	Frisco	|	17
209	Stade de la Route de Lorient	|	Rennes	|	17
210	Stade du Hainaut	|	Valenciennes	|	17
211	Stade des Alpes	|	Grenoble	|	16
212	Stade de l'Aube	|	Troyes |	16
213	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	|	Athina	|	16
214	Zentralstadion	|	Leipzig	|	16
215	Stadion Magdeburg	|	Magdeburg	|	15
216	Signal Iduna Park	|	Dortmund	|	15
217	Stade Francis le Blé	|	Brest	|	15
218	Stadio Ennio Tardini |	Parma	|	14
219	Ravenhill Stadium	|	Belfast	|	14
220	Brita Arena	|	Wiesbaden	|	14
221	Preußenstadion	|	Münster	|	14
222	Kaftanzoglio Stadium	|	Thessaloniki	|	14
223	Stade TP Mazembe	|	Lubumbashi	|	14
224	Munsu Football Stadium	|	Ulsan	|	13
225	Rize Stadi	|	Rize	|	12
226	World Cup Stadium	|	Daegu	|	12
227	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	|	Kaiserslautern	|	12
228	Stade du Moustoir	|	Lorient	|	12
229	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	|	Basel	|	11
230	Stadion Essen	|	Essen	|	11
231	Ibrox Stadium	|	Glasgow	|	10
232	BayArena	|	Leverkusen	|	10
233	Murrayfield Stadium	|	Edinburgh	|	10
234	Osnatel-Arena	|	Osnabrück	|	10
235	Stadion am Bruchweg	|	Mainz	|	8
236	Worldcup Stadium	|	Jeonju	|	8
237	Falkirk Stadium	|	Falkirk	|	4
238	Teddy stadium	|	Jerusalem	|	1


1	United Center |	Chicago	|	216
2	The Palace at Auburn Hills	|	Auburn Hills	|	186
3	Staples Center	|	Los Angeles	|	160
4	Scotiabank Place |	Ottawa |	148
5	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	153
6	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	144
7	Le Centre Bell	|	Montreal	|	135
8	Arena Ciudad de México	|	Ciudad de México	|	124
9	Wachovia Center |	Philadelphia	|	126
10	Verizon Center	|	Washington D.C.	|	114
11	TD Banknorth Garden |	Boston	|	104
12	Hartwall Areena	|	Helsinki	|	97
13	The O2 Arena	|	London	|	96
14	Phillips Arena |	Atlanta	|	96
15	Pepsi Center |	Denver	|	95
16	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	92
17	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	91
18	Toyota Center	|	Houston	|	90
19	Madison Square Garden |	New York City	|	89
20	US Airways Center |	Phoenix	|	88
21	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	87
22	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	86
23	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	84
24	VTB Bank Arena	|	Moscow	|	82
25	HSBC Arena |	Buffalo	|	80
26	Kaunas Arena	|	Kaunas	|	78
27	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	78
28	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	76
29	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	75
30	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	75
31	Sprint Center	|	Kansas City	|	74
32	Malmö Arena	|	Malmö	|	72
33	Xcel Center |	Saint Paul	|	72
34	Sommet Center |	Nashville	|	72
35	Oracle Arena |	Oakland	|	72
36	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	72
37	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	72
38	Amway Center	|	Orlando	|	70
39	Color Line Arena	|	Hamburg	|	70
40	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	70
41	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	70
42	o2 Arena / Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	68
43	Target center |	Minneapolis	|	68
44	Bradley Center |	Milwaukee	|	66
45	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	66
46	Consol Energy Center	|	Pittsburgh	|	66
47	Belgrade Arena	|	Beograd	|	64
48	HP Pavilion |	San Jose |	63
49	Fedex Forum |	Memphis	|	60
50	Köln Arena / Lanxess Arena	|	Köln	|	59
51	O2 World Arena	|	Berlin	|	58
52	Key Arena |	Seattle	|	56
53	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	56
54	New Orleans Arena |	New Orleans	|	56
55	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	54
56	Time Warner Cable Arena	|	Charlotte	|	54
57	AT&T Center |	San Antonio	|	52
58	HSBC Arena (Rio)	|	Rio de Janeiro	|	50
59	Cloetta Center	|	Linköping	|	48
60	Thompson-Boling Arena |	Knoxville	|	48
61	Läkerol Arena	|	Gävle	|	48
62	Fjällräven Center	|	Örnsköldsvik	|	45
63	Wukesong Basketball Gymnasium	|	Beijing	|	44
64	M.E.N Arena	|	Manchester	|	44
65	Scandinavium	|	Göteborg	|	43
66	Arena Riga	|	Riga	|	42
67	Siemens Arena	|	Vilnius	|	42
68	SAP Arena	|	Mannheim	|	42
69	TUI Arena	|	Hannover	|	38
70	ISS Dome	|	Düsseldorf	|	38
71	Manchester Evening News Arena	|	Manchester	|	37
72	Löfbergs Lila Arena	|	Karlstad	|	37
73	Globe Arena	|	Stockholm	|	37
74	Kinnarps Arena	|	Jönköping	|	36
75	Ejendals Arena	|	Leksand	|	32
76	Motorpoint Arena	|	Sheffield	|	32
77	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	30
78	National Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	30
79	Arco Arena	|	Sacramento	|	28
80	Siauliu Arena	|	Siauliai	|	27
81	American Airlines Arena	|	Miami	|	27
82	VIDA Arena	|	Växjö	|	27
83	AXA Sports Center	|	Södertälje	|	26
84	Skellefteå Kraft Arena	|	Skellefteå	|	26
85	Coliseo de Puerto Rico	|	San Jose	|	26
86	Arena Nürnberger Versicherung	|	Nürnberg	|	25
87	Cintas Center	|	Cincinnati	|	23
88	Intrust Bank Arena	|	Wichita	|	22
89	Lindab Arena	|	Ängelholm	|	22
90	Königpalast	|	Krefeld	|	22
91	König-Pilsener-Arena	|	Oberhausen	|	22
92	JQH Arena |	Springfield	|	21
93	PostFinance Arena	|	Bern	|	21
94	E.ON Arena	|	Timrå	|	20
95	Hallenstadion	|	Zürich	|	20
96	Williams Arena	|	Minneapolis	|	19
97	Porsche Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	19
98	Mariucci Arena	|	Minneapolis	|	18
99	Lipperlandhalle	|	Lemgo	|	18
100	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	15
101	Jyske Bank BOXEN	|	Herning	|	14
102	Chaifetz Arena |	St. Louis	|	12
103	Coop Arena	|	Luleå	|	11
104	Ostseehalle / Sparkassen-Arena	|	Kiel	|	10
105	Campushalle	|	Flensburg	|	10
106	Ankara Arena	|	Ankara	|	10
107	Jako Arena	|	Bamberg	|	9
108	Spaladium Arena |	Split	|	8
109	Rittal Arena Wetzlar	|	Wetzlar	|	8
110	Diners Club Arena	|	Rapperswil	|	8
111	Saturn-Arena	|	Ingolstadt	|	8
112	AWD-Dome	|	Bremen	|	7
113	EWS Arena	|	Göppingen	|	7
114	Volkswagen Halle	|	Braunschweig	|	7
115	Velodrom	|	Berlin	|	6
116	erdgas arena	|	Riesa	|	4


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

Also (I forgot in previous post)

Spaladium Arena, Split (gone bankrupt and is locked at the moment hno
8 suites, number of seats vary from 10 to 28.

I see it is included already. Sorry for bothering you.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

The Arena is closed?


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes.

City, as owner, pays € ~500k a month, and they did not pay for last 6 months, I think, so company that invested money in it and built it just closed it until they pay for it.
100m skyscraper was planned next to it - one side is still unfinished, looks scary when you go next to it (been there), you see foundations of that skycraper on the ground and steel works from arena's pillars. There would be offices and stuff to rent, so money from that could have financed rent for arena. That didn't happen so we have this. And arena itself is just amazing, for both sporting events and music shows.

Disaster. hno:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

any pics?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=749524


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cowboys stadium has 387 suites,i just counted them .
52-53 on turf level
89 on hof
92 on 3rd ring
92 on 4th ring
66 on 5th ring(because of the press box on both corners of main stand)
Here:http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=cowboys stadium tour publicIf those are only 300 suites Obama is asianI counted on pictures not this floor-plan,its more precise.I dont remember the capacity,but i think it was like 8K.Because in the end the capacity of those suites is the one that really matters,not numbers.LS capacities are easily found on fusballtempel(although it hasnt been updated u still get correct figures in most cases)


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Actually some are not suites. Just club levels or restaurants

1st level has got 34
http://www.seats3d.com/nfl/dallas_cowboys/#/o_field_suites/


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

www.sercan.de said:


> Actually some are not suites. Just club levels or restaurants
> 
> 1st level has got 34
> http://www.seats3d.com/nfl/dallas_cowboys/#/o_field_suites/


All of them are suites,when i counted them i looked.they all have 2 rows of leather seating.The pictures i used had very good quality and high resolution.Those are not restaurants,and the "clubs" are behind the suites,u can see in the section plan of the stadium.300 was always a too exact figure.Actually ,even if the press said during cowboys stadium construction that the number of LS was initially 200,it was pretty obvious they had planned alot more.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Many stadiums have got seats infront of "glass fronts".
Sometimes they are just normal setas + restaurant etc.


According to 3d seats (which is IMO 100% correct, because its a toll to sell / rent the suites)

Field Level: 34
Hall of fame suites: 60
Silver suites: 88
Ring of honor: 92
Star suites: 68

TOTAL: 342


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

www.sercan.de said:


> Many stadiums have got seats infront of "glass fronts".
> Sometimes they are just normal setas + restaurant etc.
> 
> 
> ...


The field level suites i though theyre 32-33,but they forgot the ones behind the endzone,there are like 15 there too.I dont see where silver level has less tha ROH level.The hof level is missing the main stand part ,very obvious.There are many smaller LS,smaller than on the opposite side.
There are a couple Ls that arent marked ,but are visible still.Just look at the star suites level(the stand opposite to the one with the press),the last ones in the corner very clearly visible are not marked.And u have this on HOF level too(in the corners).I thin most these LS are already leased by corporations and rich folk,seats 3d doesnt really help them sell them.Not the LS or club seatign at least.
I counted them on pretty good pics on flickr.:lol:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Wrote an e-mail to them


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

www.sercan.de said:


> Wrote an e-mail to them


Theyre not necessairly to blame.Very often the official figures are not correct.I told you about the issue with attendances at major finals .Even some capacities are not 100% correct.Allianz has aprox 68,500 seats,more than the official figure.Sorry for off-topic.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Stadion An der Alten Försterei in Berlin.

6 Logen (ca. 32 m²)
19 Einzel-Logen (je ca. 32 bis 37 m²)

= 25 logen aka vip boxes.

I got this info from the webside of the Stadion An der Alten Försterei, they are building a new main stand with a total of 3.557 seats with 1.734 seats located in these 25 boxes and 2 main lounges.


http://www.stadion-an-der-alten-foersterei.de/stadionbau-2-0/neue-haupttribuene/


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

I was looking up Investors Group Field in Winnipeg, and Wikipedia claims it will have 52 suites. But I go to the 3-D view on their site below, and I can only find 47. But one way or another, it should be added to the list.

http://bluebombers.io-media.com/


----------



## Luanel Messi (Jul 16, 2012)

Arena Palestra Italia has 126.


http://camarotesnovaarena.com.br/arenas_pavimentos.php


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

1	Estadio Monumental U	|	Lima	|	1251
2	Estadio Deportivo Cali	|	Palmira	|	896
3	Estadio Azteca	|	Ciudad de México	|	856
4	Estadio Jalisco	|	Guadalajara	|	660
5	Estadio de Liga Deportiva Universitaria	|	Quito	|	442
6	Estadio Nacional del Perú	|	Lima	|	380
7	Absa Stadium	|	Durban	|	350
8	Cowboys Stadium	|	Arlington	|	342
9	Ellis Park Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	339
10	Estadio Chivas	|	Guadalajara	|	315
11	Estadio de Fútbol Monterrey	|	Monterrey	|	300
12	FedEx Field |	Landover	|	243
13	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	|	Madrid	|	241
14	Green Point Stadium	|	Cape Town	|	234
15	Estadio George Capwell	|	Guayaquil	|	234
16	MetLife Stadium	|	East Rutherford	|	218
17	Georgia Dome |	Atlanta	|	211
18	Türk Telekom Arena	|	Istanbul	|	198
19	Reliant Stadium |	Houston	|	196
20	Dolphin Stadium |	Miami Gardens	|	195
21	Raymond James Stadium |	Tampa	|	195
22	Soccer City Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	195
23	Old Trafford Stadium	|	Manchester	|	180
24	Brisbane Cricket Ground	|	Brisbane	|	178
25	LP Field |	Nashville	|	177
26	Lincoln Financial Field |	Philadelphia	|	172
27	Stade de France	|	Paris	|	172
28	Estadio Libertadores de America	|	Avellaneda	|	171
30	Lambeau Field |	Green Bay	|	166
31	Wembley Stadium	|	London	|	166
32	Arena Palestra Itália	|	São Paulo	|	166
33	Santa Clara Stadium	|	Santa Clara |	166
34	Ralph Wilson Stadium |	Buffalo	|	164
35	Rogers Center	|	Toronto	|	161
36	Bank of America Stadium	|	Charlotte	|	157
37	Estádio da Luz	|	Lisboa	|	156
38	Mercedez-Benz Superdome	|	New Orleans	|	154
39	Emirates Stadium	|	London	|	152
40	Twickenham Stadium	|	Twickenham	|	150
41	Cleveland Browns Stadium |	Cleveland	|	145
42	McAfee Coliseum |	Oakland	|	143
43	Lucas Oil Stadium	|	Indianapolis	|	141
44	Beijing National Stadium	|	Beijing	|	140
45	Soldier Field |	Chicago	|	133
46	Invesco Field at Mile High |	Denver	|	132
47	New White Hart Lane	|	London	|	132
48	Arena do Grêmio	|	Porto Alegre	|	130
49	Heinz Field |	Pittsburgh	|	129
50	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128
51	Arena Palestra Italia	|	São Paulo	|	126
52	Stadium Australia	|	Sydney	|	125
53	Edward Jones Dome	|	St. Louis	|	124
54	Nuevo San Mamés	|	Bilbao	|	122
55	Ford Field |	Detroit	|	120
56	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	|	Lisboa	|	120
57	White Hart Lane |	London	|	120
58	M&T Bank Stadium	|	Baltimore	|	119
59	Paul Brown Stadium |	Cincinnati	|	114
60	Qualcomm Stadium	|	San Diego	|	113
61	Hubert H. Humphrey Metrodome	|	Minneapolis	|	113
62	Darrell K Royal-Texas Memorial Stadium	|	Austin	|	110
63	Estádio do Maracanã |	Rio de Janeiro	|	110
64	OL Stadium	|	Lyon	|	106
65	Allianz Arena	|	München	|	106
66	Villa Park	|	Birmingham	|	105
67	Pontiac Silverdome	|	Pontiac	|	102
68	Memorial Stadium	|	Clemson	|	100
69	Estádio Governador Magalhães Pinto	|	Belo Horizonte	|	98
70	Estádio do Dragão	|	Porto	|	96
71	Estadio La Peineta	|	Madrid	|	94
72	Candlestick Park	|	San Francisco	|	93
73	Friends Arena	|	Stockholm	|	92
74	Estadio Azul	|	Ciudad de México	|	92
75	Veltins Arena	|	Gelsenkirchen	|	90
76	AAMI Stadium	|	Adelaide	|	89
77	University of Phoenix Stadium |	Glendale	|	88
78	Gillette Stadium	|	Foxborough	|	87
79	New Juventus Arena	|	Torino	|	84
80	Amsterdam ArenA	|	Amsterdam	|	83
81	Grand Stade	|	Lille	|	83
82	Qwest Field |	Seattle	|	82
83	Ohio Stadium	|	Columbus	|	81
84	Commerzbank-Arena	|	Frankfurt	|	81
85	Arrowhead Stadium |	Kansas City	|	80
86	Olympiastadion	|	Berlin	|	76
87	Jacksonville Municipal Stadium |	Jacksonville	|	75
88	Estadio Vicente Calderón	|	Madrid	|	74
89	Camp Randall Stadium	|	Madison	|	72
90	Nou Estadio Valencia	|	Valencia	|	72
91	Timsah Arena	|	Bursa	|	72
92	Lang Park / Suncorp Stadium	|	Brisbane	|	71
93	Boleyn Ground	|	London	|	70
94	Weser Stadion	|	Bremen	|	70
95	Stadion Narodowy	|	Warszawa	|	69
96	City of Manchester Stadium	|	Manchester	|	68
97	Gran Parque Central |	Montevideo	|	68
98	Docklands Stadium	|	Melbourne	|	66
99	Croke Park	|	Dublin	|	65
100	Westpac Stadium	|	Wellington	|	64
101	VTB Bank Stadium	|	Moscow	|	64
102	National Stadium	|	Singapore	|	62
103	Munhak Stadium	|	Incheon	|	61
104	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	61
105	Stade Marcel Picot	|	Nancy	|	60
106	Stade Vélodrome	|	Marseille	|	60
107	Beaver Stadium	|	State College	|	60
108	Stadion Lokomotiv	|	Moskvá	|	60
109	Chernomorets Stadium	|	Odessa	|	60
110	Longgang Stadium	|	Shenzhen	|	60
111	Subiaco Oval	|	Perth	|	59
112	Elland Road	|	Leeds	|	57
113	Estadio Jose Zorrilla	|	Valladolid	|	57
114	Ben Hill Griffin Stadium	|	Gainesville	|	56
115	Worldcup Stadium	|	Seoul	|	56
116	Oklahoma Memorial Stadium	|	Norman	|	54
117	Swedbank Stadion	|	Malmö	|	54
118	Kadir Has Stadi	|	Kayseri	|	52
119	Stade Louis Dugauguez	|	Sedan	|	52
120	Stade de Gerland	|	Lyon	|	51
121	Carter-Finley Stadium	|	Raleigh	|	51
122	Stamford Bridge	|	London	|	51
123	Imtech Arena	|	Hamburg	|	50
124	Şehir Stadi	|	Konya	|	50
125	Gelredome	|	Arnhem	|	49
126	RheinEnergie Stadion |	Köln	|	48
127	Toyota Park	|	Bridgeview	|	48
128	Inönü Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	47
129	Investors Group Field	|	Winnipeg	|	47
130	Donbass Arena	|	Donetsk	|	46
131	Philips Stadion	|	Eindhoven	|	46
132	Ricoh Arena	|	Coventry	|	46
133	Borussia-Park	|	Mönchengladbach	|	45
134	Estadio Pascual Guerreo	|	Cali	|	44
135	Stadion Miejski w Poznaniu |	Poznan	|	44
136	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	44
137	Estadi Cornellà-El Prat	|	Barcelona	|	44
138	Nice Eco Stadium	|	Nice	|	44
139	The Home Depot Center	|	Carson	|	43
140	Carrow Road	|	Norwich	|	42
141	Arena Nationala	|	Bucharest	|	42
142	MSV-Arena	|	Duisburg	|	41
143	Nuevo estadio de La Romareda	|	Zaragoza	|	41
144	Arena Bałtycka	|	Gdańsk	|	40
145	Kyocera Stadion	|	The Hague	|	40
146	Stadion Eden	|	Praha	|	40
147	De Kuip / Feijenoord Stadion	|	Rotterdam	|	40
148	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	|	Pireas	|	40
149	Rhein-Neckar-Arena	|	Sinsheim	|	40
150	NSC Olympic	|	Kyiv	|	39
151	Pepsi Arena	|	Warszawa	|	39
152	Constant Vanden Stock Stadion	|	Anderlecht	|	39
153	AEL Arena	|	Larissa	|	38
154	Millerntor-Stadion	|	Hamburg	|	38
155	Aviva Stadium	|	Dublin	|	36
156	Stade de la Beaujoire	|	Nantes	|	36
157	City Ground	|	Nottinghamshire	|	36
158	Coface Arena	|	Mainz	|	35
159	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	34
160	Stadion Henryka Reymana	|	Krakow	|	34
161	TCF Bank Stadium |	Minneapolis	|	37
162	Stadium de Toulouse	|	Toulouse	|	33
163	Volkswagen-Arena	|	Wolfsburg	|	32
164	Stade Auguste Delaune	|	Reims |	32
165	Anfield Stadium	|	Liverpool	|	32
166	Bramall Lane Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	31
167	Stade Michel d'Ornano	|	Caen	|	30
168	Stade Ernest Wallon	|	Toulouse	|	30
169	Stade de la Mosson	|	Montpellier	|	30
170	Estadio El Madrigal	|	Vila-real	|	30
171	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza	|	Milano	|	30
172	Red Bull Arena	|	Harrison	|	30
173	BMO Field	|	Toronto	|	30
174	Columbus Crew Stadium	|	Columbus	|	30
175	The Darlington Arena	|	Darlington	|	30
176	Stadion Miejski we Wrocławiu	|	Wrocław	|	30
177	AWD Arena	|	Hannover	|	29
178	The Hawthorns	|	West Bromwich	|	29
179	Peter Mokaba Stadium	|	Polokwane	|	28
180	Tivoli-Stadion	|	Aachen	|	28
181	Madejski Stadium	|	Reading	|	28
182	Kingston Communications Stadium	|	Hull	|	28
183	LTU Arena	|	Düsseldorf	|	27
184	Stadion Maksimir	|	Zagreb	|	27
185	DKB-Arena	|	Rostock	|	26
186	Stade Auguste Bonal	|	Sochaux-Montbéliard |	26
187	Hampden Park	|	Glasgow	|	26
188	Craven Cottage	|	London	|	26
189	Stadion Cracovii	|	Krakow	|	26
190	Stadion An der Alten Försterei	|	Berlin	|	25
191	New Stadium	|	Astana	|	24
192	Wildparkstadion	|	Karlsruhe	|	24
193	SchücoArena	|	Bielefeld	|	24
194	Estadi Camp Nou	|	Barcelona	|	23
195	Worldcup Stadium	|	Suwon	|	23
196	Stadion an der Lohmühle	|	Lübeck	|	22
197	Dick's Sporting Goods Park	|	Commerce City	|	22
198	Deepdale	|	Preston	|	22
199	Thomond Park	|	Limerick	|	20
200	Stadion Śląski	|	Chorzów	|	20
201	Robertson Stadium	|	Houston	|	20
202	Worldcup Stadium	|	Daejeon	|	20
203	east-Credit Stadion	|	Nürnberg	|	20
204	Stade Nungesser II	|	Valenciennes	|	20
205	Stade Chaban-Delmas	|	Bordeaux	|	19
206	Stade Geoffroy Guichard	|	St Etienne	|	18
207	Hillsborough Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	18
208	Celtic Park	|	Glasgow	|	18
209	Stade de Suisse	|	Bern	|	18
210	Cristal Arena	|	Genk	|	17
211	Pizza Hut Park	|	Frisco	|	17
212	Stade de la Route de Lorient	|	Rennes	|	17
213	Stade du Hainaut	|	Valenciennes	|	17
214	Stade des Alpes	|	Grenoble	|	16
215	Stade de l'Aube	|	Troyes |	16
216	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	|	Athina	|	16
217	Zentralstadion	|	Leipzig	|	16
218	Stadion Magdeburg	|	Magdeburg	|	15
219	Stade Francis le Blé	|	Brest	|	15
220	Stadio Ennio Tardini |	Parma	|	14
221	Ravenhill Stadium	|	Belfast	|	14
222	Brita Arena	|	Wiesbaden	|	14
223	Preußenstadion	|	Münster	|	14
224	Kaftanzoglio Stadium	|	Thessaloniki	|	14
225	Stade TP Mazembe	|	Lubumbashi	|	14
226	Munsu Football Stadium	|	Ulsan	|	13
227	Rize Stadi	|	Rize	|	12
228	World Cup Stadium	|	Daegu	|	12
229	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	|	Kaiserslautern	|	12
230	Stade du Moustoir	|	Lorient	|	12
231	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	|	Basel	|	11
232	Signal Iduna Park	|	Dortmund	|	11
233	Stadion Essen	|	Essen	|	11
234	Ibrox Stadium	|	Glasgow	|	10
235	BayArena	|	Leverkusen	|	10
236	Murrayfield Stadium	|	Edinburgh	|	10
237	Osnatel-Arena	|	Osnabrück	|	10
238	Stadion am Bruchweg	|	Mainz	|	8
239	Worldcup Stadium	|	Jeonju	|	8
240	Falkirk Stadium	|	Falkirk	|	4
241	Teddy stadium	|	Jerusalem	|	1


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Tanger*

*18 suites, 146 persons.*
2 VVIP saloons, 160 persons.




> *GRAND STADE DE TANGER​*
> 
> Nous vous invitons à visiter la fiche technique du stade, en attendant la* mise en ligne prochainement du site web du Grand Stade du Tanger*
> 
> ...


 

http://www.sonarges.net/nosstades/gst


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Marrakech

15 suites, 300 persons.*
2 VVIP saloons, 160 persons.



> *GRAND STADE DE MARRAKECH *
> 
> Nous vous invitons à visiter la fiche technique du stade, en attendant la* mise en ligne prochainement du site web du Grand Stade de Marrakech*
> 
> ...



http://www.sonarges.net/nosstades/gsm


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

1	Estadio Monumental U	|	Lima	|	1251
2	Estadio Deportivo Cali	|	Palmira	|	896
3	Estadio Azteca	|	Ciudad de México	|	856
4	Estadio Jalisco	|	Guadalajara	|	660
5	Estadio de Liga Deportiva Universitaria	|	Quito	|	442
6	Estadio Nacional del Perú	|	Lima	|	380
7	Absa Stadium	|	Durban	|	350
8	Cowboys Stadium	|	Arlington	|	342
9	Ellis Park Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	339
10	Estadio Chivas	|	Guadalajara	|	315
11	Estadio de Fútbol Monterrey	|	Monterrey	|	300
12	FedEx Field |	Landover	|	243
13	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	|	Madrid	|	241
14	Green Point Stadium	|	Cape Town	|	234
15	Estadio George Capwell	|	Guayaquil	|	234
16	MetLife Stadium	|	East Rutherford	|	218
17	Georgia Dome |	Atlanta	|	211
18	Türk Telekom Arena	|	Istanbul	|	198
19	Reliant Stadium |	Houston	|	196
20	Dolphin Stadium |	Miami Gardens	|	195
21	Raymond James Stadium |	Tampa	|	195
22	Soccer City Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	195
23	Old Trafford Stadium	|	Manchester	|	180
24	Brisbane Cricket Ground	|	Brisbane	|	178
25	LP Field |	Nashville	|	177
26	Lincoln Financial Field |	Philadelphia	|	172
27	Stade de France	|	Paris	|	172
28	Estadio Libertadores de America	|	Avellaneda	|	171
30	Lambeau Field |	Green Bay	|	166
31	Wembley Stadium	|	London	|	166
32	Arena Palestra Itália	|	São Paulo	|	166
33	Santa Clara Stadium	|	Santa Clara |	166
34	Ralph Wilson Stadium |	Buffalo	|	164
35	Rogers Center	|	Toronto	|	161
36	Bank of America Stadium	|	Charlotte	|	157
37	Estádio da Luz	|	Lisboa	|	156
38	Mercedez-Benz Superdome	|	New Orleans	|	154
39	Emirates Stadium	|	London	|	152
40	Twickenham Stadium	|	Twickenham	|	150
41	Cleveland Browns Stadium |	Cleveland	|	145
42	McAfee Coliseum |	Oakland	|	143
43	Lucas Oil Stadium	|	Indianapolis	|	141
44	Beijing National Stadium	|	Beijing	|	140
45	Soldier Field |	Chicago	|	133
46	Invesco Field at Mile High |	Denver	|	132
47	New White Hart Lane	|	London	|	132
48	Arena do Grêmio	|	Porto Alegre	|	130
49	Heinz Field |	Pittsburgh	|	129
50	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128
51	Arena Palestra Italia	|	São Paulo	|	126
52	Stadium Australia	|	Sydney	|	125
53	Edward Jones Dome	|	St. Louis	|	124
54	Nuevo San Mamés	|	Bilbao	|	122
55	Ford Field |	Detroit	|	120
56	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	|	Lisboa	|	120
57	White Hart Lane |	London	|	120
58	M&T Bank Stadium	|	Baltimore	|	119
59	Paul Brown Stadium |	Cincinnati	|	114
60	Qualcomm Stadium	|	San Diego	|	113
61	Hubert H. Humphrey Metrodome	|	Minneapolis	|	113
62	Darrell K Royal-Texas Memorial Stadium	|	Austin	|	110
63	Estádio do Maracanã |	Rio de Janeiro	|	110
64	OL Stadium	|	Lyon	|	106
65	Allianz Arena	|	München	|	106
66	Villa Park	|	Birmingham	|	105
67	Pontiac Silverdome	|	Pontiac	|	102
68	Memorial Stadium	|	Clemson	|	100
69	Estádio Governador Magalhães Pinto	|	Belo Horizonte	|	98
70	Estádio do Dragão	|	Porto	|	96
71	Estadio La Peineta	|	Madrid	|	94
72	Candlestick Park	|	San Francisco	|	93
73	Friends Arena	|	Stockholm	|	92
74	Estadio Azul	|	Ciudad de México	|	92
75	Veltins Arena	|	Gelsenkirchen	|	90
76	AAMI Stadium	|	Adelaide	|	89
77	University of Phoenix Stadium |	Glendale	|	88
78	Gillette Stadium	|	Foxborough	|	87
79	New Juventus Arena	|	Torino	|	84
80	Amsterdam ArenA	|	Amsterdam	|	83
81	Grand Stade	|	Lille	|	83
82	Qwest Field |	Seattle	|	82
83	Ohio Stadium	|	Columbus	|	81
84	Commerzbank-Arena	|	Frankfurt	|	81
85	Arrowhead Stadium |	Kansas City	|	80
86	Olympiastadion	|	Berlin	|	76
87	Jacksonville Municipal Stadium |	Jacksonville	|	75
88	Estadio Vicente Calderón	|	Madrid	|	74
89	Camp Randall Stadium	|	Madison	|	72
90	Nou Estadio Valencia	|	Valencia	|	72
91	Timsah Arena	|	Bursa	|	72
92	Lang Park / Suncorp Stadium	|	Brisbane	|	71
93	Boleyn Ground	|	London	|	70
94	Weser Stadion	|	Bremen	|	70
95	Stadion Narodowy	|	Warszawa	|	69
96	City of Manchester Stadium	|	Manchester	|	68
97	Gran Parque Central |	Montevideo	|	68
98	Docklands Stadium	|	Melbourne	|	66
99	Croke Park	|	Dublin	|	65
100	Westpac Stadium	|	Wellington	|	64
101	VTB Bank Stadium	|	Moscow	|	64
102	National Stadium	|	Singapore	|	62
103	Munhak Stadium	|	Incheon	|	61
104	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	61
105	Stade Marcel Picot	|	Nancy	|	60
106	Stade Vélodrome	|	Marseille	|	60
107	Beaver Stadium	|	State College	|	60
108	Stadion Lokomotiv	|	Moskvá	|	60
109	Chernomorets Stadium	|	Odessa	|	60
110	Longgang Stadium	|	Shenzhen	|	60
111	Subiaco Oval	|	Perth	|	59
112	Elland Road	|	Leeds	|	57
113	Estadio Jose Zorrilla	|	Valladolid	|	57
114	Ben Hill Griffin Stadium	|	Gainesville	|	56
115	Worldcup Stadium	|	Seoul	|	56
116	Oklahoma Memorial Stadium	|	Norman	|	54
117	Swedbank Stadion	|	Malmö	|	54
118	Kadir Has Stadi	|	Kayseri	|	52
119	Stade Louis Dugauguez	|	Sedan	|	52
120	Stade de Gerland	|	Lyon	|	51
121	Carter-Finley Stadium	|	Raleigh	|	51
122	Stamford Bridge	|	London	|	51
123	Imtech Arena	|	Hamburg	|	50
124	Şehir Stadi	|	Konya	|	50
125	Gelredome	|	Arnhem	|	49
126	RheinEnergie Stadion |	Köln	|	48
127	Toyota Park	|	Bridgeview	|	48
128	Inönü Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	47
129	Investors Group Field	|	Winnipeg	|	47
130	Donbass Arena	|	Donetsk	|	46
131	Philips Stadion	|	Eindhoven	|	46
132	Ricoh Arena	|	Coventry	|	46
133	Borussia-Park	|	Mönchengladbach	|	45
134	Estadio Pascual Guerreo	|	Cali	|	44
135	Stadion Miejski w Poznaniu |	Poznan	|	44
136	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	44
137	Estadi Cornellà-El Prat	|	Barcelona	|	44
138	Nice Eco Stadium	|	Nice	|	44
139	The Home Depot Center	|	Carson	|	43
140	Carrow Road	|	Norwich	|	42
141	Arena Nationala	|	Bucharest	|	42
142	MSV-Arena	|	Duisburg	|	41
143	Nuevo estadio de La Romareda	|	Zaragoza	|	41
144	Arena Bałtycka	|	Gdańsk	|	40
145	Kyocera Stadion	|	The Hague	|	40
146	Stadion Eden	|	Praha	|	40
147	De Kuip / Feijenoord Stadion	|	Rotterdam	|	40
148	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	|	Pireas	|	40
149	Rhein-Neckar-Arena	|	Sinsheim	|	40
150	NSC Olympic	|	Kyiv	|	39
151	Pepsi Arena	|	Warszawa	|	39
152	Constant Vanden Stock Stadion	|	Anderlecht	|	39
153	AEL Arena	|	Larissa	|	38
154	Millerntor-Stadion	|	Hamburg	|	38
155	Aviva Stadium	|	Dublin	|	36
156	Stade de la Beaujoire	|	Nantes	|	36
157	City Ground	|	Nottinghamshire	|	36
158	Coface Arena	|	Mainz	|	35
159	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	34
160	Stadion Henryka Reymana	|	Krakow	|	34
161	TCF Bank Stadium |	Minneapolis	|	37
162	Stadium de Toulouse	|	Toulouse	|	33
163	Volkswagen-Arena	|	Wolfsburg	|	32
164	Stade Auguste Delaune	|	Reims |	32
165	Anfield Stadium	|	Liverpool	|	32
166	Bramall Lane Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	31
167	Stade Michel d'Ornano	|	Caen	|	30
168	Stade Ernest Wallon	|	Toulouse	|	30
169	Stade de la Mosson	|	Montpellier	|	30
170	Estadio El Madrigal	|	Vila-real	|	30
171	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza	|	Milano	|	30
172	Red Bull Arena	|	Harrison	|	30
173	BMO Field	|	Toronto	|	30
174	Columbus Crew Stadium	|	Columbus	|	30
175	The Darlington Arena	|	Darlington	|	30
176	Stadion Miejski we Wrocławiu	|	Wrocław	|	30
177	AWD Arena	|	Hannover	|	29
178	The Hawthorns	|	West Bromwich	|	29
179	Peter Mokaba Stadium	|	Polokwane	|	28
180	Tivoli-Stadion	|	Aachen	|	28
181	Madejski Stadium	|	Reading	|	28
182	Kingston Communications Stadium	|	Hull	|	28
183	LTU Arena	|	Düsseldorf	|	27
184	Stadion Maksimir	|	Zagreb	|	27
185	DKB-Arena	|	Rostock	|	26
186	Stade Auguste Bonal	|	Sochaux-Montbéliard |	26
187	Hampden Park	|	Glasgow	|	26
188	Craven Cottage	|	London	|	26
189	Stadion Cracovii	|	Krakow	|	26
190	Stadion An der Alten Försterei	|	Berlin	|	25
191	New Stadium	|	Astana	|	24
192	Wildparkstadion	|	Karlsruhe	|	24
193	SchücoArena	|	Bielefeld	|	24
194	Estadi Camp Nou	|	Barcelona	|	23
195	Worldcup Stadium	|	Suwon	|	23
196	Stadion an der Lohmühle	|	Lübeck	|	22
197	Dick's Sporting Goods Park	|	Commerce City	|	22
198	Deepdale	|	Preston	|	22
199	Thomond Park	|	Limerick	|	20
200	Stadion Śląski	|	Chorzów	|	20
201	Robertson Stadium	|	Houston	|	20
202	Worldcup Stadium	|	Daejeon	|	20
203	east-Credit Stadion	|	Nürnberg	|	20
204	Stade Nungesser II	|	Valenciennes	|	20
205	Stade Chaban-Delmas	|	Bordeaux	|	19
206	Stade Geoffroy Guichard	|	St Etienne	|	18
207	Hillsborough Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	18
208	Celtic Park	|	Glasgow	|	18
209	Stade de Suisse	|	Bern	|	18
210	Grand Stade de Tanger	|	Tanger	|	18
211	Cristal Arena	|	Genk	|	17
212	Pizza Hut Park	|	Frisco	|	17
213	Stade de la Route de Lorient	|	Rennes	|	17
214	Stade du Hainaut	|	Valenciennes	|	17
215	Stade des Alpes	|	Grenoble	|	16
216	Stade de l'Aube	|	Troyes |	16
217	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	|	Athina	|	16
218	Zentralstadion	|	Leipzig	|	16
219	Stadion Magdeburg	|	Magdeburg	|	15
220	Stade Francis le Blé	|	Brest	|	15
221	Stadio Ennio Tardini |	Parma	|	14
222	Ravenhill Stadium	|	Belfast	|	14
223	Brita Arena	|	Wiesbaden	|	14
224	Preußenstadion	|	Münster	|	14
225	Kaftanzoglio Stadium	|	Thessaloniki	|	14
226	Stade TP Mazembe	|	Lubumbashi	|	14
227	Munsu Football Stadium	|	Ulsan	|	13
228	Rize Stadi	|	Rize	|	12
229	World Cup Stadium	|	Daegu	|	12
230	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	|	Kaiserslautern	|	12
231	Stade du Moustoir	|	Lorient	|	12
232	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	|	Basel	|	11
233	Signal Iduna Park	|	Dortmund	|	11
234	Stadion Essen	|	Essen	|	11
235	Ibrox Stadium	|	Glasgow	|	10
236	BayArena	|	Leverkusen	|	10
237	Murrayfield Stadium	|	Edinburgh	|	10
238	Osnatel-Arena	|	Osnabrück	|	10
239	Stadion am Bruchweg	|	Mainz	|	8
240	Worldcup Stadium	|	Jeonju	|	8
241	Falkirk Stadium	|	Falkirk	|	4
242	Teddy stadium	|	Jerusalem	|	1


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

@ Sercan, I put a wrong link for Marrakech stadium, I've just change it


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Done 

1	Estadio Monumental U	|	Lima	|	1251	|
2	Estadio Deportivo Cali	|	Palmira	|	896	|
3	Estadio Azteca	|	Ciudad de México	|	856	|
4	Estadio Jalisco	|	Guadalajara	|	660	|
5	Estadio de Liga Deportiva Universitaria	|	Quito	|	442	|
6	Estadio Nacional del Perú	|	Lima	|	380	|
7	Absa Stadium	|	Durban	|	350	|
8	Cowboys Stadium	|	Arlington	|	342	|
9	Ellis Park Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	339	|
10	Estadio Chivas	|	Guadalajara	|	315	|
11	Estadio de Fútbol Monterrey	|	Monterrey	|	300	|
12	FedEx Field |	Landover	|	243	|
13	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	|	Madrid	|	241	|
14	Green Point Stadium	|	Cape Town	|	234	|
15	Estadio George Capwell	|	Guayaquil	|	234	|
16	MetLife Stadium	|	East Rutherford	|	218	|
17	Georgia Dome |	Atlanta	|	211	|
18	Türk Telekom Arena	|	Istanbul	|	198	|
19	Reliant Stadium |	Houston	|	196	|
20	Dolphin Stadium |	Miami Gardens	|	195	|
21	Raymond James Stadium |	Tampa	|	195	|
22	Soccer City Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	195	|
23	Old Trafford Stadium	|	Manchester	|	180	|
24	Brisbane Cricket Ground	|	Brisbane	|	178	|
25	LP Field |	Nashville	|	177	|
26	Lincoln Financial Field |	Philadelphia	|	172	|
27	Stade de France	|	Paris	|	172	|
28	Estadio Libertadores de America	|	Avellaneda	|	171	|
30	Lambeau Field |	Green Bay	|	166	|
31	Wembley Stadium	|	London	|	166	|
32	Arena Palestra Itália	|	São Paulo	|	166	|
33	Santa Clara Stadium	|	Santa Clara |	166	|
34	Ralph Wilson Stadium |	Buffalo	|	164	|
35	Rogers Center	|	Toronto	|	161	|
36	Bank of America Stadium	|	Charlotte	|	157	|
37	Estádio da Luz	|	Lisboa	|	156	|
38	Mercedez-Benz Superdome	|	New Orleans	|	154	|
39	Emirates Stadium	|	London	|	152	|
40	Twickenham Stadium	|	Twickenham	|	150	|
41	Cleveland Browns Stadium |	Cleveland	|	145	|
42	McAfee Coliseum |	Oakland	|	143	|
43	Lucas Oil Stadium	|	Indianapolis	|	141	|
44	Beijing National Stadium	|	Beijing	|	140	|
45	Soldier Field |	Chicago	|	133	|
46	Invesco Field at Mile High |	Denver	|	132	|
47	New White Hart Lane	|	London	|	132	|
48	Arena do Grêmio	|	Porto Alegre	|	130	|
49	Heinz Field |	Pittsburgh	|	129	|
50	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128	|
51	Arena Palestra Italia	|	São Paulo	|	126	|
52	Stadium Australia	|	Sydney	|	125	|
53	Edward Jones Dome	|	St. Louis	|	124	|
54	Nuevo San Mamés	|	Bilbao	|	122	|
55	Ford Field |	Detroit	|	120	|
56	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	|	Lisboa	|	120	|
57	White Hart Lane |	London	|	120	|
58	M&T Bank Stadium	|	Baltimore	|	119	|
59	Paul Brown Stadium |	Cincinnati	|	114	|
60	Qualcomm Stadium	|	San Diego	|	113	|
61	Hubert H. Humphrey Metrodome	|	Minneapolis	|	113	|
62	Darrell K Royal-Texas Memorial Stadium	|	Austin	|	110	|
63	Estádio do Maracanã |	Rio de Janeiro	|	110	|
64	OL Stadium	|	Lyon	|	106	|
65	Allianz Arena	|	München	|	106	|
66	Villa Park	|	Birmingham	|	105	|
67	Pontiac Silverdome	|	Pontiac	|	102	|
68	Memorial Stadium	|	Clemson	|	100	|
69	Estádio Governador Magalhães Pinto	|	Belo Horizonte	|	98	|
70	Estádio do Dragão	|	Porto	|	96	|
71	Estadio La Peineta	|	Madrid	|	94	|
72	Candlestick Park	|	San Francisco	|	93	|
73	Friends Arena	|	Stockholm	|	92	|
74	Estadio Azul	|	Ciudad de México	|	92	|
75	Veltins Arena	|	Gelsenkirchen	|	90	|
76	AAMI Stadium	|	Adelaide	|	89	|
77	University of Phoenix Stadium |	Glendale	|	88	|
78	Gillette Stadium	|	Foxborough	|	87	|
79	New Juventus Arena	|	Torino	|	84	|
80	Amsterdam ArenA	|	Amsterdam	|	83	|
81	Grand Stade	|	Lille	|	83	|
82	Qwest Field |	Seattle	|	82	|
83	Ohio Stadium	|	Columbus	|	81	|
84	Commerzbank-Arena	|	Frankfurt	|	81	|
85	Arrowhead Stadium |	Kansas City	|	80	|
86	Olympiastadion	|	Berlin	|	76	|
87	Jacksonville Municipal Stadium |	Jacksonville	|	75	|
88	Estadio Vicente Calderón	|	Madrid	|	74	|
89	Camp Randall Stadium	|	Madison	|	72	|
90	Nou Estadio Valencia	|	Valencia	|	72	|
91	Timsah Arena	|	Bursa	|	72	|
92	Lang Park / Suncorp Stadium	|	Brisbane	|	71	|
93	Boleyn Ground	|	London	|	70	|
94	Weser Stadion	|	Bremen	|	70	|
95	Stadion Narodowy	|	Warszawa	|	69	|
96	City of Manchester Stadium	|	Manchester	|	68	|
97	Gran Parque Central |	Montevideo	|	68	|
98	Docklands Stadium	|	Melbourne	|	66	|
99	Croke Park	|	Dublin	|	65	|
100	Westpac Stadium	|	Wellington	|	64	|
101	VTB Bank Stadium	|	Moscow	|	64	|
102	National Stadium	|	Singapore	|	62	|
103	Munhak Stadium	|	Incheon	|	61	|
104	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	61	|
105	Stade Marcel Picot	|	Nancy	|	60	|
106	Stade Vélodrome	|	Marseille	|	60	|
107	Beaver Stadium	|	State College	|	60	|
108	Stadion Lokomotiv	|	Moskvá	|	60	|
109	Chernomorets Stadium	|	Odessa	|	60	|
110	Longgang Stadium	|	Shenzhen	|	60	|
111	Subiaco Oval	|	Perth	|	59	|
112	Elland Road	|	Leeds	|	57	|
113	Estadio Jose Zorrilla	|	Valladolid	|	57	|
114	Ben Hill Griffin Stadium	|	Gainesville	|	56	|
115	Worldcup Stadium	|	Seoul	|	56	|
116	Oklahoma Memorial Stadium	|	Norman	|	54	|
117	Swedbank Stadion	|	Malmö	|	54	|
118	Kadir Has Stadi	|	Kayseri	|	52	|
119	Stade Louis Dugauguez	|	Sedan	|	52	|
120	Stade de Gerland	|	Lyon	|	51	|
121	Carter-Finley Stadium	|	Raleigh	|	51	|
122	Stamford Bridge	|	London	|	51	|
123	Imtech Arena	|	Hamburg	|	50	|
124	Şehir Stadi	|	Konya	|	50	|
125	Gelredome	|	Arnhem	|	49	|
126	RheinEnergie Stadion |	Köln	|	48	|
127	Toyota Park	|	Bridgeview	|	48	|
128	Inönü Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	47	|
129	Investors Group Field	|	Winnipeg	|	47	|
130	Donbass Arena	|	Donetsk	|	46	|
131	Philips Stadion	|	Eindhoven	|	46	|
132	Ricoh Arena	|	Coventry	|	46	|
133	Borussia-Park	|	Mönchengladbach	|	45	|
134	Estadio Pascual Guerreo	|	Cali	|	44	|
135	Stadion Miejski w Poznaniu |	Poznan	|	44	|
136	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	44	|
137	Estadi Cornellà-El Prat	|	Barcelona	|	44	|
138	Nice Eco Stadium	|	Nice	|	44	|
139	The Home Depot Center	|	Carson	|	43	|
140	Carrow Road	|	Norwich	|	42	|
141	Arena Nationala	|	Bucharest	|	42	|
142	MSV-Arena	|	Duisburg	|	41	|
143	Nuevo estadio de La Romareda	|	Zaragoza	|	41	|
144	Arena Bałtycka	|	Gdańsk	|	40	|
145	Kyocera Stadion	|	The Hague	|	40	|
146	Stadion Eden	|	Praha	|	40	|
147	De Kuip / Feijenoord Stadion	|	Rotterdam	|	40	|
148	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	|	Pireas	|	40	|
149	Rhein-Neckar-Arena	|	Sinsheim	|	40	|
150	NSC Olympic	|	Kyiv	|	39	|
151	Pepsi Arena	|	Warszawa	|	39	|
152	Constant Vanden Stock Stadion	|	Anderlecht	|	39	|
153	AEL Arena	|	Larissa	|	38	|
154	Millerntor-Stadion	|	Hamburg	|	38	|
155	Aviva Stadium	|	Dublin	|	36	|
156	Stade de la Beaujoire	|	Nantes	|	36	|
157	City Ground	|	Nottinghamshire	|	36	|
158	Coface Arena	|	Mainz	|	35	|
159	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	34	|
160	Stadion Henryka Reymana	|	Krakow	|	34	|
161	TCF Bank Stadium |	Minneapolis	|	37	|
162	Stadium de Toulouse	|	Toulouse	|	33	|
163	Volkswagen-Arena	|	Wolfsburg	|	32	|
164	Stade Auguste Delaune	|	Reims |	32	|
165	Anfield Stadium	|	Liverpool	|	32	|
166	Bramall Lane Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	31	|
167	Stade Michel d'Ornano	|	Caen	|	30	|
168	Stade Ernest Wallon	|	Toulouse	|	30	|
169	Stade de la Mosson	|	Montpellier	|	30	|
170	Estadio El Madrigal	|	Vila-real	|	30	|
171	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza	|	Milano	|	30	|
172	Red Bull Arena	|	Harrison	|	30	|
173	BMO Field	|	Toronto	|	30	|
174	Columbus Crew Stadium	|	Columbus	|	30	|
175	The Darlington Arena	|	Darlington	|	30	|
176	Stadion Miejski we Wrocławiu	|	Wrocław	|	30	|
177	AWD Arena	|	Hannover	|	29	|
178	The Hawthorns	|	West Bromwich	|	29	|
179	Peter Mokaba Stadium	|	Polokwane	|	28	|
180	Tivoli-Stadion	|	Aachen	|	28	|
181	Madejski Stadium	|	Reading	|	28	|
182	Kingston Communications Stadium	|	Hull	|	28	|
183	LTU Arena	|	Düsseldorf	|	27	|
184	Stadion Maksimir	|	Zagreb	|	27	|
185	DKB-Arena	|	Rostock	|	26	|
186	Stade Auguste Bonal	|	Sochaux-Montbéliard |	26	|
187	Hampden Park	|	Glasgow	|	26	|
188	Craven Cottage	|	London	|	26	|
189	Stadion Cracovii	|	Krakow	|	26	|
190	Stadion An der Alten Försterei	|	Berlin	|	25	|
191	New Stadium	|	Astana	|	24	|
192	Wildparkstadion	|	Karlsruhe	|	24	|
193	SchücoArena	|	Bielefeld	|	24	|
194	Estadi Camp Nou	|	Barcelona	|	23	|
195	Worldcup Stadium	|	Suwon	|	23	|
196	Stadion an der Lohmühle	|	Lübeck	|	22	|
197	Dick's Sporting Goods Park	|	Commerce City	|	22	|
198	Deepdale	|	Preston	|	22	|
199	Thomond Park	|	Limerick	|	20	|
200	Stadion Śląski	|	Chorzów	|	20	|
201	Robertson Stadium	|	Houston	|	20	|
202	Worldcup Stadium	|	Daejeon	|	20	|
203	east-Credit Stadion	|	Nürnberg	|	20	|
204	Stade Nungesser II	|	Valenciennes	|	20	|
205	Stade Chaban-Delmas	|	Bordeaux	|	19	|
206	Stade Geoffroy Guichard	|	St Etienne	|	18	|
207	Hillsborough Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	18	|
208	Celtic Park	|	Glasgow	|	18	|
209	Stade de Suisse	|	Bern	|	18	|
210	Grand Stade de Tanger	|	Tanger	|	18	|
211	Cristal Arena	|	Genk	|	17	|
212	Pizza Hut Park	|	Frisco	|	17	|
213	Stade de la Route de Lorient	|	Rennes	|	17	|
214	Stade du Hainaut	|	Valenciennes	|	17	|
215	Stade des Alpes	|	Grenoble	|	16	|
216	Stade de l'Aube	|	Troyes |	16	|
217	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	|	Athina	|	16	|
218	Zentralstadion	|	Leipzig	|	16	|
219	Stadion Magdeburg	|	Magdeburg	|	15	|
220	Stade Francis le Blé	|	Brest	|	15	|
221	Grand Stade de Marrakech	|	Marrakech	|	15	|
222	Stadio Ennio Tardini |	Parma	|	14	|
223	Ravenhill Stadium	|	Belfast	|	14	|
224	Brita Arena	|	Wiesbaden	|	14	|
225	Preußenstadion	|	Münster	|	14	|
226	Kaftanzoglio Stadium	|	Thessaloniki	|	14	|
227	Stade TP Mazembe	|	Lubumbashi	|	14	|
228	Munsu Football Stadium	|	Ulsan	|	13	|
229	Rize Stadi	|	Rize	|	12	|
230	World Cup Stadium	|	Daegu	|	12	|
231	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	|	Kaiserslautern	|	12	|
232	Stade du Moustoir	|	Lorient	|	12	|
233	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	|	Basel	|	11	|
234	Signal Iduna Park	|	Dortmund	|	11	|
235	Stadion Essen	|	Essen	|	11	|
236	Ibrox Stadium	|	Glasgow	|	10	|
237	BayArena	|	Leverkusen	|	10	|
238	Murrayfield Stadium	|	Edinburgh	|	10	|
239	Osnatel-Arena	|	Osnabrück	|	10	|
240	Stadion am Bruchweg	|	Mainz	|	8	|
241	Worldcup Stadium	|	Jeonju	|	8	|
242	Falkirk Stadium	|	Falkirk	|	4	|
243	Teddy stadium	|	Jerusalem	|	1	|


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Ive got a few more. If you want pictures I can get them but...

Hindmarsh stadium- Adelaide- 22

Skilled Park/ Robina Stadium- Gold Coast- 25

Selhurst Park- London- 48

New Bucks Head- Telford- 15

02 Arena- London- 96

Cardiff City Stadium- Cardiff- 14

Goodison Park- Liverpool- 12

Reebok Stadium- Bolton- 43

Owlerton greyhound racing stadium- Sheffield- 5

Amex Stadium- Brighton- 14

John Smith's Stadium/ Galpharm Stadium- Huddersfield- 42

Ta' Qali National Stadium- Attard, Malta -22

Salford City Stadium- Salford (Manchester)- 12

Leigh sports village- Leigh- 22

Rodney Parade- Newport- 13

Racecourse Ground- Wrexham- 8

The New Lawn- Nailsworth- 7


Also, I would say Twickenham stadium is in London, Twickenham is just an area of London, like Wembley.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Amex Stadium will have 20 once the current expansion is completed.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Stadiums
1	Estadio Monumental U	|	Lima	|	1251
2	Estadio Deportivo Cali	|	Palmira	|	896
3	Estadio Azteca	|	Ciudad de México	|	856
4	Estadio Jalisco	|	Guadalajara	|	660
5	Estadio de Liga Deportiva Universitaria	|	Quito	|	442
6	Estadio Nacional del Perú	|	Lima	|	380
7	Absa Stadium	|	Durban	|	350
8	Cowboys Stadium	|	Arlington	|	342
9	Ellis Park Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	339
10	Estadio Chivas	|	Guadalajara	|	315
11	Estadio de Fútbol Monterrey	|	Monterrey	|	300
12	FedEx Field |	Landover	|	243
13	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	|	Madrid	|	241
14	Green Point Stadium	|	Cape Town	|	234
15	Estadio George Capwell	|	Guayaquil	|	234
16	MetLife Stadium	|	East Rutherford	|	218
17	Georgia Dome |	Atlanta	|	211
18	Türk Telekom Arena	|	Istanbul	|	198
19	Reliant Stadium |	Houston	|	196
20	Dolphin Stadium |	Miami Gardens	|	195
21	Raymond James Stadium |	Tampa	|	195
22	Soccer City Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	195
23	Old Trafford Stadium	|	Manchester	|	180
24	Brisbane Cricket Ground	|	Brisbane	|	178
25	LP Field |	Nashville	|	177
26	Lincoln Financial Field |	Philadelphia	|	172
27	Stade de France	|	Paris	|	172
28	Estadio Libertadores de America	|	Avellaneda	|	171
30	Lambeau Field |	Green Bay	|	166
31	Wembley Stadium	|	London	|	166
32	Arena Palestra Itália	|	São Paulo	|	166
33	Santa Clara Stadium	|	Santa Clara |	166
34	Ralph Wilson Stadium |	Buffalo	|	164
35	Rogers Center	|	Toronto	|	161
36	Bank of America Stadium	|	Charlotte	|	157
37	Estádio da Luz	|	Lisboa	|	156
38	Mercedez-Benz Superdome	|	New Orleans	|	154
39	Emirates Stadium	|	London	|	152
40	Twickenham Stadium	|	London	|	150
41	Cleveland Browns Stadium |	Cleveland	|	145
42	McAfee Coliseum |	Oakland	|	143
43	Lucas Oil Stadium	|	Indianapolis	|	141
44	Beijing National Stadium	|	Beijing	|	140
45	Soldier Field |	Chicago	|	133
46	Invesco Field at Mile High |	Denver	|	132
47	New White Hart Lane	|	London	|	132
48	Arena do Grêmio	|	Porto Alegre	|	130
49	Heinz Field |	Pittsburgh	|	129
50	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128
51	Arena Palestra Italia	|	São Paulo	|	126
52	Stadium Australia	|	Sydney	|	125
53	Edward Jones Dome	|	St. Louis	|	124
54	Nuevo San Mamés	|	Bilbao	|	122
55	Ford Field |	Detroit	|	120
56	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	|	Lisboa	|	120
57	White Hart Lane |	London	|	120
58	M&T Bank Stadium	|	Baltimore	|	119
59	Paul Brown Stadium |	Cincinnati	|	114
60	Qualcomm Stadium	|	San Diego	|	113
61	Hubert H. Humphrey Metrodome	|	Minneapolis	|	113
62	Darrell K Royal-Texas Memorial Stadium	|	Austin	|	110
63	Estádio do Maracanã |	Rio de Janeiro	|	110
64	OL Stadium	|	Lyon	|	106
65	Allianz Arena	|	München	|	106
66	Villa Park	|	Birmingham	|	105
67	Pontiac Silverdome	|	Pontiac	|	102
68	Memorial Stadium	|	Clemson	|	100
69	Estádio Governador Magalhães Pinto	|	Belo Horizonte	|	98
70	Estádio do Dragão	|	Porto	|	96
71	Estadio La Peineta	|	Madrid	|	94
72	Candlestick Park	|	San Francisco	|	93
73	Friends Arena	|	Stockholm	|	92
74	Estadio Azul	|	Ciudad de México	|	92
75	Veltins Arena	|	Gelsenkirchen	|	90
76	AAMI Stadium	|	Adelaide	|	89
77	University of Phoenix Stadium |	Glendale	|	88
78	Gillette Stadium	|	Foxborough	|	87
79	New Juventus Arena	|	Torino	|	84
80	Amsterdam ArenA	|	Amsterdam	|	83
81	Grand Stade	|	Lille	|	83
82	Qwest Field |	Seattle	|	82
83	Ohio Stadium	|	Columbus	|	81
84	Commerzbank-Arena	|	Frankfurt	|	81
85	Arrowhead Stadium |	Kansas City	|	80
86	Olympiastadion	|	Berlin	|	76
87	Jacksonville Municipal Stadium |	Jacksonville	|	75
88	Estadio Vicente Calderón	|	Madrid	|	74
89	Camp Randall Stadium	|	Madison	|	72
90	Nou Estadio Valencia	|	Valencia	|	72
91	Timsah Arena	|	Bursa	|	72
92	Lang Park / Suncorp Stadium	|	Brisbane	|	71
93	Boleyn Ground	|	London	|	70
94	Weser Stadion	|	Bremen	|	70
95	Stadion Narodowy	|	Warszawa	|	69
96	City of Manchester Stadium	|	Manchester	|	68
97	Gran Parque Central |	Montevideo	|	68
98	Docklands Stadium	|	Melbourne	|	66
99	Croke Park	|	Dublin	|	65
100	Westpac Stadium	|	Wellington	|	64
101	VTB Bank Stadium	|	Moscow	|	64
102	National Stadium	|	Singapore	|	62
103	Munhak Stadium	|	Incheon	|	61
104	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	61
105	Stade Marcel Picot	|	Nancy	|	60
106	Stade Vélodrome	|	Marseille	|	60
107	Beaver Stadium	|	State College	|	60
108	Stadion Lokomotiv	|	Moskvá	|	60
109	Chernomorets Stadium	|	Odessa	|	60
110	Longgang Stadium	|	Shenzhen	|	60
111	Subiaco Oval	|	Perth	|	59
112	Elland Road	|	Leeds	|	57
113	Estadio Jose Zorrilla	|	Valladolid	|	57
114	Ben Hill Griffin Stadium	|	Gainesville	|	56
115	Worldcup Stadium	|	Seoul	|	56
116	Oklahoma Memorial Stadium	|	Norman	|	54
117	Swedbank Stadion	|	Malmö	|	54
118	Kadir Has Stadi	|	Kayseri	|	52
119	Stade Louis Dugauguez	|	Sedan	|	52
120	Stade de Gerland	|	Lyon	|	51
121	Carter-Finley Stadium	|	Raleigh	|	51
122	Stamford Bridge	|	London	|	51
123	Imtech Arena	|	Hamburg	|	50
124	Şehir Stadi	|	Konya	|	50
125	Gelredome	|	Arnhem	|	49
126	RheinEnergie Stadion |	Köln	|	48
127	Toyota Park	|	Bridgeview	|	48
128	Selhurst Park	|	London	|	48
129	Inönü Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	47
130	Investors Group Field	|	Winnipeg	|	47
131	Donbass Arena	|	Donetsk	|	46
132	Philips Stadion	|	Eindhoven	|	46
133	Ricoh Arena	|	Coventry	|	46
134	Borussia-Park	|	Mönchengladbach	|	45
135	Estadio Pascual Guerreo	|	Cali	|	44
136	Stadion Miejski w Poznaniu |	Poznan	|	44
137	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	44
138	Estadi Cornellà-El Prat	|	Barcelona	|	44
139	Nice Eco Stadium	|	Nice	|	44
140	The Home Depot Center	|	Carson	|	43
141	Reebok Stadium	|	Bolton	|	43
142	Carrow Road	|	Norwich	|	42
143	Arena Nationala	|	Bucharest	|	42
144	Galpharm Stadium	|	Huddersfield	|	42
145	MSV-Arena	|	Duisburg	|	41
146	Nuevo estadio de La Romareda	|	Zaragoza	|	41
147	Arena Bałtycka	|	Gdańsk	|	40
148	Kyocera Stadion	|	The Hague	|	40
149	Stadion Eden	|	Praha	|	40
150	De Kuip / Feijenoord Stadion	|	Rotterdam	|	40
151	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	|	Pireas	|	40
152	Rhein-Neckar-Arena	|	Sinsheim	|	40
153	NSC Olympic	|	Kyiv	|	39
154	Pepsi Arena	|	Warszawa	|	39
155	Constant Vanden Stock Stadion	|	Anderlecht	|	39
156	AEL Arena	|	Larissa	|	38
157	Millerntor-Stadion	|	Hamburg	|	38
158	Aviva Stadium	|	Dublin	|	36
159	Stade de la Beaujoire	|	Nantes	|	36
160	City Ground	|	Nottinghamshire	|	36
161	Coface Arena	|	Mainz	|	35
162	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	34
163	Stadion Henryka Reymana	|	Krakow	|	34
164	TCF Bank Stadium |	Minneapolis	|	37
165	Stadium de Toulouse	|	Toulouse	|	33
166	Volkswagen-Arena	|	Wolfsburg	|	32
167	Stade Auguste Delaune	|	Reims |	32
168	Anfield Stadium	|	Liverpool	|	32
169	Bramall Lane Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	31
170	Stade Michel d'Ornano	|	Caen	|	30
171	Stade Ernest Wallon	|	Toulouse	|	30
172	Stade de la Mosson	|	Montpellier	|	30
173	Estadio El Madrigal	|	Vila-real	|	30
174	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza	|	Milano	|	30
175	Red Bull Arena	|	Harrison	|	30
176	BMO Field	|	Toronto	|	30
177	Columbus Crew Stadium	|	Columbus	|	30
178	The Darlington Arena	|	Darlington	|	30
179	Stadion Miejski we Wrocławiu	|	Wrocław	|	30
180	AWD Arena	|	Hannover	|	29
181	The Hawthorns	|	West Bromwich	|	29
182	Peter Mokaba Stadium	|	Polokwane	|	28
183	Tivoli-Stadion	|	Aachen	|	28
184 Madejski Stadium	|	Reading	|	28
185	Kingston Communications Stadium	|	Hull	|	28
186	LTU Arena	|	Düsseldorf	|	27
187	Stadion Maksimir	|	Zagreb	|	27
188	DKB-Arena	|	Rostock	|	26
189	Stade Auguste Bonal	|	Sochaux-Montbéliard |	26
190	Hampden Park	|	Glasgow	|	26
191	Craven Cottage	|	London	|	26
192	Stadion Cracovii	|	Krakow	|	26
193	Stadion An der Alten Försterei	|	Berlin	|	25
194	Robina Stadium	|	Gold Coast	|	25
195	New Stadium	|	Astana	|	24
196	Wildparkstadion	|	Karlsruhe	|	24
197	SchücoArena	|	Bielefeld	|	24
198	Estadi Camp Nou	|	Barcelona	|	23
199	Worldcup Stadium	|	Suwon	|	23
200	Stadion an der Lohmühle	|	Lübeck	|	22
201	Leigh sports village	|	Leigh	|	22
202	Ta' Qali National Stadium	|	Attard	|	22
203	Dick's Sporting Goods Park	|	Commerce City	|	22
204	Hindmarsh Stadium	|	Adelaide	|	22
205	Deepdale	|	Preston	|	22
206	Thomond Park	|	Limerick	|	20
207	Stadion Śląski	|	Chorzów	|	20
208	Robertson Stadium	|	Houston	|	20
209	Worldcup Stadium	|	Daejeon	|	20
210	east-Credit Stadion	|	Nürnberg	|	20
211	Stade Nungesser II	|	Valenciennes	|	20
212	Amex Stadium	|	Brighton	|	20
213	Stade Chaban-Delmas	|	Bordeaux	|	19
214	Stade Geoffroy Guichard	|	St Etienne	|	18
215	Hillsborough Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	18
216	Celtic Park	|	Glasgow	|	18
217	Stade de Suisse	|	Bern	|	18
218	Grand Stade de Tanger	|	Tanger	|	18
219	Cristal Arena	|	Genk	|	17
220	Pizza Hut Park	|	Frisco	|	17
221	Stade de la Route de Lorient	|	Rennes	|	17
222	Stade du Hainaut	|	Valenciennes	|	17
223	Stade des Alpes	|	Grenoble	|	16
224	Stade de l'Aube	|	Troyes |	16
225	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	|	Athina	|	16
226	Zentralstadion	|	Leipzig	|	16
227	Stadion Magdeburg	|	Magdeburg	|	15
228	Stade Francis le Blé	|	Brest	|	15
229	Grand Stade de Marrakech	|	Marrakech	|	15
230	New Bucks Head	|	Telford	|	15
231	Stadio Ennio Tardini |	Parma	|	14
232	Ravenhill Stadium	|	Belfast	|	14
233	Brita Arena	|	Wiesbaden	|	14
234	Preußenstadion	|	Münster	|	14
235	Cardiff City Stadium	|	Cardiff |	14
236	Kaftanzoglio Stadium	|	Thessaloniki	|	14
237	Stade TP Mazembe	|	Lubumbashi	|	14
238	Munsu Football Stadium	|	Ulsan	|	13
239	Rodney Parade	|	Newport	|	13
240	Salford City Stadium	|	Salford	|	12
241	Rize Stadi	|	Rize	|	12
242	Goodison Park	|	Liverpool	|	12
243	World Cup Stadium	|	Daegu	|	12
244	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	|	Kaiserslautern	|	12
245	Stade du Moustoir	|	Lorient	|	12
246	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	|	Basel	|	11
247	Signal Iduna Park	|	Dortmund	|	11
248	Stadion Essen	|	Essen	|	11
249	Ibrox Stadium	|	Glasgow	|	10
250	BayArena	|	Leverkusen	|	10
251	Murrayfield Stadium	|	Edinburgh	|	10
252	Osnatel-Arena	|	Osnabrück	|	10
253	Stadion am Bruchweg	|	Mainz	|	8
254	Worldcup Stadium	|	Jeonju	|	8
255	Racecourse Ground	|	Wrexham	|	8
256	The New Lawn	|	Nailsworth	|	8
257	Owlerton greyhound racing stadium	|	Sheffield	|	5
258	Falkirk Stadium	|	Falkirk	|	4
259	Teddy stadium	|	Jerusalem	|	1


Arenas:
1	United Center |	Chicago	|	216
2	The Palace at Auburn Hills	|	Auburn Hills	|	186
3	Staples Center	|	Los Angeles	|	160
4	Scotiabank Place |	Ottawa |	148
5	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	153
6	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	144
7	Le Centre Bell	|	Montreal	|	135
8	Arena Ciudad de México	|	Ciudad de México	|	124
9	Wachovia Center |	Philadelphia	|	126
10	Verizon Center	|	Washington D.C.	|	114
11	TD Banknorth Garden |	Boston	|	104
12	Hartwall Areena	|	Helsinki	|	97
13	The O2 Arena	|	London	|	96
14	Phillips Arena |	Atlanta	|	96
15	Pepsi Center |	Denver	|	95
16	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	92
17	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	91
18	Toyota Center	|	Houston	|	90
19	Madison Square Garden |	New York City	|	89
20	US Airways Center |	Phoenix	|	88
21	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	87
22	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	86
23	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	84
24	HSBC Arena |	Buffalo	|	80
25	Kaunas Arena	|	Kaunas	|	78
26	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	78
27	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	76
28	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	75
29	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	75
30	Sprint Center	|	Kansas City	|	74
31	Malmö Arena	|	Malmö	|	72
32	Xcel Center |	Saint Paul	|	72
33	Sommet Center |	Nashville	|	72
34	Oracle Arena |	Oakland	|	72
35	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	72
36	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	72
37	Amway Center	|	Orlando	|	70
38	Color Line Arena	|	Hamburg	|	70
39	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	70
40	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	70
41	o2 Arena / Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	68
42	Target center |	Minneapolis	|	68
43	VTB Bank Arena	|	Moscow	|	67
44	Bradley Center |	Milwaukee	|	66
45	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	66
46	Consol Energy Center	|	Pittsburgh	|	66
47	Belgrade Arena	|	Beograd	|	64
48	HP Pavilion |	San Jose	|	63
49	Fedex Forum |	Memphis	|	60
50	Köln Arena / Lanxess Arena	|	Köln	|	59
51	O2 World Arena	|	Berlin	|	58
52	Key Arena |	Seattle	|	56
53	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	56
54	New Orleans Arena |	New Orleans	|	56
55	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	54
56	Time Warner Cable Arena	|	Charlotte	|	54
57	AT&T Center |	San Antonio	|	52
58	HSBC Arena (Rio)	|	Rio de Janeiro	|	50
59	Cloetta Center	|	Linköping	|	48
60	Thompson-Boling Arena |	Knoxville	|	48
61	Läkerol Arena	|	Gävle	|	48
62	Fjällräven Center	|	Örnsköldsvik	|	45
63	Wukesong Basketball Gymnasium	|	Beijing	|	44
64	M.E.N Arena	|	Manchester	|	44
65	Scandinavium	|	Göteborg	|	43
66	Arena Riga	|	Riga	|	42
67	Siemens Arena	|	Vilnius	|	42
68	SAP Arena	|	Mannheim	|	42
69	TUI Arena	|	Hannover	|	38
70	ISS Dome	|	Düsseldorf	|	38
71	Manchester Evening News Arena	|	Manchester	|	37
72	Löfbergs Lila Arena	|	Karlstad	|	37
73	Globe Arena	|	Stockholm	|	37
74	Kinnarps Arena	|	Jönköping	|	36
75	Ejendals Arena	|	Leksand	|	32
76	Motorpoint Arena	|	Sheffield	|	32
77	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	30
78	National Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	30
79	Arco Arena	|	Sacramento	|	28
80	Siauliu Arena	|	Siauliai	|	27
81	American Airlines Arena	|	Miami	|	27
82	VIDA Arena	|	Växjö	|	27
83	AXA Sports Center	|	Södertälje	|	26
84	Skellefteå Kraft Arena	|	Skellefteå	|	26
85	Coliseo de Puerto Rico	|	San Jose	|	26
86	Arena Nürnberger Versicherung	|	Nürnberg	|	25
87	Cintas Center	|	Cincinnati	|	23
88	Intrust Bank Arena	|	Wichita	|	22
89	Lindab Arena	|	Ängelholm	|	22
90	Königpalast	|	Krefeld	|	22
91	König-Pilsener-Arena	|	Oberhausen	|	22
92	JQH Arena |	Springfield	|	21
93	PostFinance Arena	|	Bern	|	21
94	E.ON Arena	|	Timrå	|	20
95	Hallenstadion	|	Zürich	|	20
96	Williams Arena	|	Minneapolis	|	19
97	Porsche Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	19
98	Mariucci Arena	|	Minneapolis	|	18
99	Lipperlandhalle	|	Lemgo	|	18
100	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	15
101	Jyske Bank BOXEN	|	Herning	|	14
102	Chaifetz Arena |	St. Louis	|	12
103	Coop Arena	|	Luleå	|	11
104	Ostseehalle / Sparkassen-Arena	|	Kiel	|	10
105	Campushalle	|	Flensburg	|	10
106	Ankara Arena	|	Ankara	|	10
107	Jako Arena	|	Bamberg	|	9
108	Spaladium Arena |	Split	|	8
109	Rittal Arena Wetzlar	|	Wetzlar	|	8
110	Diners Club Arena	|	Rapperswil	|	8
111	Saturn-Arena	|	Ingolstadt	|	8
112	AWD-Dome	|	Bremen	|	7
113	EWS Arena	|	Göppingen	|	7
114	Volkswagen Halle	|	Braunschweig	|	7
115	Velodrom	|	Berlin	|	6
116	erdgas arena	|	Riesa	|	4


----------



## AJKwak (Jun 15, 2009)

Sonera stadium Helsinki Finland 36.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

1	Estadio Monumental U	|	Lima	|	1251
2	Estadio Deportivo Cali	|	Palmira	|	896
3	Estadio Azteca	|	Ciudad de México	|	856
4	Estadio Jalisco	|	Guadalajara	|	660
5	Estadio de Liga Deportiva Universitaria	|	Quito	|	442
6	Estadio Nacional del Perú	|	Lima	|	380
7	Absa Stadium	|	Durban	|	350
8	Cowboys Stadium	|	Arlington	|	342
9	Ellis Park Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	339
10	Estadio Chivas	|	Guadalajara	|	315
11	Estadio de Fútbol Monterrey	|	Monterrey	|	300
12	FedEx Field |	Landover	|	243
13	Estadio Santiago Bernabéu	|	Madrid	|	241
14	Green Point Stadium	|	Cape Town	|	234
15	Estadio George Capwell	|	Guayaquil	|	234
16	MetLife Stadium	|	East Rutherford	|	218
17	Georgia Dome |	Atlanta	|	211
18	Türk Telekom Arena	|	Istanbul	|	198
19	Reliant Stadium |	Houston	|	196
20	Dolphin Stadium |	Miami Gardens	|	195
21	Raymond James Stadium |	Tampa	|	195
22	Soccer City Stadium	|	Johannesburg	|	195
23	Old Trafford Stadium	|	Manchester	|	180
24	Brisbane Cricket Ground	|	Brisbane	|	178
25	LP Field |	Nashville	|	177
26	Lincoln Financial Field |	Philadelphia	|	172
27	Stade de France	|	Paris	|	172
28	Estadio Libertadores de America	|	Avellaneda	|	171
30	Lambeau Field |	Green Bay	|	166
31	Wembley Stadium	|	London	|	166
32	Arena Palestra Itália	|	São Paulo	|	166
33	Santa Clara Stadium	|	Santa Clara |	166
34	Ralph Wilson Stadium |	Buffalo	|	164
35	Rogers Center	|	Toronto	|	161
36	Bank of America Stadium	|	Charlotte	|	157
37	Estádio da Luz	|	Lisboa	|	156
38	Mercedez-Benz Superdome	|	New Orleans	|	154
39	Emirates Stadium	|	London	|	152
40	Twickenham Stadium	|	London	|	150
41	Cleveland Browns Stadium |	Cleveland	|	145
42	McAfee Coliseum |	Oakland	|	143
43	Lucas Oil Stadium	|	Indianapolis	|	141
44	Beijing National Stadium	|	Beijing	|	140
45	Soldier Field |	Chicago	|	133
46	Invesco Field at Mile High |	Denver	|	132
47	New White Hart Lane	|	London	|	132
48	Arena do Grêmio	|	Porto Alegre	|	130
49	Heinz Field |	Pittsburgh	|	129
50	Millenium Stadium	|	Cardiff	|	128
51	Arena Palestra Italia	|	São Paulo	|	126
52	Stadium Australia	|	Sydney	|	125
53	Edward Jones Dome	|	St. Louis	|	124
54	Nuevo San Mamés	|	Bilbao	|	122
55	Ford Field |	Detroit	|	120
56	Estádio José Alvalade XXI	|	Lisboa	|	120
57	White Hart Lane |	London	|	120
58	M&T Bank Stadium	|	Baltimore	|	119
59	Paul Brown Stadium |	Cincinnati	|	114
60	Qualcomm Stadium	|	San Diego	|	113
61	Hubert H. Humphrey Metrodome	|	Minneapolis	|	113
62	Darrell K Royal-Texas Memorial Stadium	|	Austin	|	110
63	Estádio do Maracanã |	Rio de Janeiro	|	110
64	OL Stadium	|	Lyon	|	106
65	Allianz Arena	|	München	|	106
66	Villa Park	|	Birmingham	|	105
67	Pontiac Silverdome	|	Pontiac	|	102
68	Memorial Stadium	|	Clemson	|	100
69	Estádio Governador Magalhães Pinto	|	Belo Horizonte	|	98
70	Estádio do Dragão	|	Porto	|	96
71	Estadio La Peineta	|	Madrid	|	94
72	Candlestick Park	|	San Francisco	|	93
73	Friends Arena	|	Stockholm	|	92
74	Estadio Azul	|	Ciudad de México	|	92
75	Veltins Arena	|	Gelsenkirchen	|	90
76	AAMI Stadium	|	Adelaide	|	89
77	University of Phoenix Stadium |	Glendale	|	88
78	Gillette Stadium	|	Foxborough	|	87
79	New Juventus Arena	|	Torino	|	84
80	Amsterdam ArenA	|	Amsterdam	|	83
81	Grand Stade	|	Lille	|	83
82	Qwest Field |	Seattle	|	82
83	Ohio Stadium	|	Columbus	|	81
84	Commerzbank-Arena	|	Frankfurt	|	81
85	Arrowhead Stadium |	Kansas City	|	80
86	Olympiastadion	|	Berlin	|	76
87	Jacksonville Municipal Stadium |	Jacksonville	|	75
88	Estadio Vicente Calderón	|	Madrid	|	74
89	Camp Randall Stadium	|	Madison	|	72
90	Nou Estadio Valencia	|	Valencia	|	72
91	Timsah Arena	|	Bursa	|	72
92	Lang Park / Suncorp Stadium	|	Brisbane	|	71
93	Boleyn Ground	|	London	|	70
94	Weser Stadion	|	Bremen	|	70
95	Stadion Narodowy	|	Warszawa	|	69
96	City of Manchester Stadium	|	Manchester	|	68
97	Gran Parque Central |	Montevideo	|	68
98	Docklands Stadium	|	Melbourne	|	66
99	Croke Park	|	Dublin	|	65
100	Westpac Stadium	|	Wellington	|	64
101	VTB Bank Stadium	|	Moscow	|	64
102	National Stadium	|	Singapore	|	62
103	Munhak Stadium	|	Incheon	|	61
104	Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	61
105	Stade Marcel Picot	|	Nancy	|	60
106	Stade Vélodrome	|	Marseille	|	60
107	Beaver Stadium	|	State College	|	60
108	Stadion Lokomotiv	|	Moskvá	|	60
109	Chernomorets Stadium	|	Odessa	|	60
110	Longgang Stadium	|	Shenzhen	|	60
111	Subiaco Oval	|	Perth	|	59
112	Elland Road	|	Leeds	|	57
113	Estadio Jose Zorrilla	|	Valladolid	|	57
114	Ben Hill Griffin Stadium	|	Gainesville	|	56
115	Worldcup Stadium	|	Seoul	|	56
116	Oklahoma Memorial Stadium	|	Norman	|	54
117	Swedbank Stadion	|	Malmö	|	54
118	Kadir Has Stadi	|	Kayseri	|	52
119	Stade Louis Dugauguez	|	Sedan	|	52
120	Stade de Gerland	|	Lyon	|	51
121	Carter-Finley Stadium	|	Raleigh	|	51
122	Stamford Bridge	|	London	|	51
123	Imtech Arena	|	Hamburg	|	50
124	Şehir Stadi	|	Konya	|	50
125	Gelredome	|	Arnhem	|	49
126	RheinEnergie Stadion |	Köln	|	48
127	Toyota Park	|	Bridgeview	|	48
128	Selhurst Park	|	London	|	48
129	Inönü Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	47
130	Investors Group Field	|	Winnipeg	|	47
131	Donbass Arena	|	Donetsk	|	46
132	Philips Stadion	|	Eindhoven	|	46
133	Ricoh Arena	|	Coventry	|	46
134	Borussia-Park	|	Mönchengladbach	|	45
135	Estadio Pascual Guerreo	|	Cali	|	44
136	Stadion Miejski w Poznaniu |	Poznan	|	44
137	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Stuttgart	|	44
138	Estadi Cornellà-El Prat	|	Barcelona	|	44
139	Nice Eco Stadium	|	Nice	|	44
140	The Home Depot Center	|	Carson	|	43
141	Reebok Stadium	|	Bolton	|	43
142	Carrow Road	|	Norwich	|	42
143	Arena Nationala	|	Bucharest	|	42
144	Galpharm Stadium	|	Huddersfield	|	42
145	MSV-Arena	|	Duisburg	|	41
146	Nuevo estadio de La Romareda	|	Zaragoza	|	41
147	Arena Bałtycka	|	Gdańsk	|	40
148	Kyocera Stadion	|	The Hague	|	40
149	Stadion Eden	|	Praha	|	40
150	De Kuip / Feijenoord Stadion	|	Rotterdam	|	40
151	Néo Stádio Karaïskáki	|	Pireas	|	40
152	Rhein-Neckar-Arena	|	Sinsheim	|	40
153	NSC Olympic	|	Kyiv	|	39
154	Pepsi Arena	|	Warszawa	|	39
155	Constant Vanden Stock Stadion	|	Anderlecht	|	39
156	AEL Arena	|	Larissa	|	38
157	Millerntor-Stadion	|	Hamburg	|	38
158	Sonera stadium	|	Helsinki	|	36
159	Aviva Stadium	|	Dublin	|	36
160	Stade de la Beaujoire	|	Nantes	|	36
161	City Ground	|	Nottinghamshire	|	36
162	Coface Arena	|	Mainz	|	35
163	Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi	|	Istanbul	|	34
164	Stadion Henryka Reymana	|	Krakow	|	34
165	TCF Bank Stadium |	Minneapolis	|	37
166	Stadium de Toulouse	|	Toulouse	|	33
167	Volkswagen-Arena	|	Wolfsburg	|	32
168	Stade Auguste Delaune	|	Reims |	32
169	Anfield Stadium	|	Liverpool	|	32
170	Bramall Lane Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	31
171	Stade Michel d'Ornano	|	Caen	|	30
172	Stade Ernest Wallon	|	Toulouse	|	30
173	Stade de la Mosson	|	Montpellier	|	30
174	Estadio El Madrigal	|	Vila-real	|	30
175	Stadio Giuseppe Meazza	|	Milano	|	30
176	Red Bull Arena	|	Harrison	|	30
177	BMO Field	|	Toronto	|	30
178	Columbus Crew Stadium	|	Columbus	|	30
179	The Darlington Arena	|	Darlington	|	30
180	Stadion Miejski we Wrocławiu	|	Wrocław	|	30
181	AWD Arena	|	Hannover	|	29
182	The Hawthorns	|	West Bromwich	|	29
183	Peter Mokaba Stadium	|	Polokwane	|	28
184	Tivoli-Stadion	|	Aachen	|	28
185	Madejski Stadium	|	Reading	|	28
186	Kingston Communications Stadium	|	Hull	|	28
187	LTU Arena	|	Düsseldorf	|	27
188	Stadion Maksimir	|	Zagreb	|	27
189	DKB-Arena	|	Rostock	|	26
190	Stade Auguste Bonal	|	Sochaux-Montbéliard |	26
191	Hampden Park	|	Glasgow	|	26
192	Craven Cottage	|	London	|	26
193	Stadion Cracovii	|	Krakow	|	26
194	Stadion An der Alten Försterei	|	Berlin	|	25
195	Robina Stadium	|	Gold Coast	|	25
196	New Stadium	|	Astana	|	24
197	Wildparkstadion	|	Karlsruhe	|	24
198	SchücoArena	|	Bielefeld	|	24
199	Estadi Camp Nou	|	Barcelona	|	23
200	Worldcup Stadium	|	Suwon	|	23
201	Stadion an der Lohmühle	|	Lübeck	|	22
202	Leigh sports village	|	Leigh	|	22
203	Ta' Qali National Stadium	|	Attard	|	22
204	Dick's Sporting Goods Park	|	Commerce City	|	22
205	Hindmarsh Stadium	|	Adelaide	|	22
206	Deepdale	|	Preston	|	22
207	Thomond Park	|	Limerick	|	20
208	Stadion Śląski	|	Chorzów	|	20
209	Robertson Stadium	|	Houston	|	20
210	Worldcup Stadium	|	Daejeon	|	20
211	east-Credit Stadion	|	Nürnberg	|	20
212	Stade Nungesser II	|	Valenciennes	|	20
213	Amex Stadium	|	Brighton	|	20
214	Stade Chaban-Delmas	|	Bordeaux	|	19
215	Stade Geoffroy Guichard	|	St Etienne	|	18
216	Hillsborough Stadium	|	Sheffield	|	18
217	Celtic Park	|	Glasgow	|	18
218	Stade de Suisse	|	Bern	|	18
219	Grand Stade de Tanger	|	Tanger	|	18
220	Cristal Arena	|	Genk	|	17
221	Pizza Hut Park	|	Frisco	|	17
222	Stade de la Route de Lorient	|	Rennes	|	17
223	Stade du Hainaut	|	Valenciennes	|	17
224	Stade des Alpes	|	Grenoble	|	16
225	Stade de l'Aube	|	Troyes |	16
226	Olympiakó Stádio Spýros Loúis	|	Athina	|	16
227	Zentralstadion	|	Leipzig	|	16
228	Stadion Magdeburg	|	Magdeburg	|	15
229	Stade Francis le Blé	|	Brest	|	15
230	Grand Stade de Marrakech	|	Marrakech	|	15
231	New Bucks Head	|	Telford	|	15
232	Stadio Ennio Tardini |	Parma	|	14
233	Ravenhill Stadium	|	Belfast	|	14
234	Brita Arena	|	Wiesbaden	|	14
235	Preußenstadion	|	Münster	|	14
236	Cardiff City Stadium	|	Cardiff |	14
237	Kaftanzoglio Stadium	|	Thessaloniki	|	14
238	Stade TP Mazembe	|	Lubumbashi	|	14
239	Munsu Football Stadium	|	Ulsan	|	13
240	Rodney Parade	|	Newport	|	13
241	Salford City Stadium	|	Salford	|	12
242	Rize Stadi	|	Rize	|	12
243	Goodison Park	|	Liverpool	|	12
244	World Cup Stadium	|	Daegu	|	12
245	Fritz-Walter-Stadion	|	Kaiserslautern	|	12
246	Stade du Moustoir	|	Lorient	|	12
247	St. Jakobs Park Stadion	|	Basel	|	11
248	Signal Iduna Park	|	Dortmund	|	11
249	Stadion Essen	|	Essen	|	11
250	Ibrox Stadium	|	Glasgow	|	10
251	BayArena	|	Leverkusen	|	10
252	Murrayfield Stadium	|	Edinburgh	|	10
253	Osnatel-Arena	|	Osnabrück	|	10
254	Stadion am Bruchweg	|	Mainz	|	8
255	Worldcup Stadium	|	Jeonju	|	8
256	Racecourse Ground	|	Wrexham	|	8
257	The New Lawn	|	Nailsworth	|	8
258	Owlerton greyhound racing stadium	|	Sheffield	|	5
259	Falkirk Stadium	|	Falkirk	|	4
260	Teddy stadium	|	Jerusalem	|	1


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

*Estadio Nacional de Lima*








tamaño original

*Estadio Nacional - 2014*








tamaño original

*nueva foto del Estadio Nacional de Lima - 2015*








vehiculos aereos nteligentes


----------



## therock11 (Dec 23, 2008)

1	Estadio Monumental U	|	Lima	|	1251

Ithe stadium has 1251 suites, how many seats do those suites have?


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

the list isn't probably updated anymore but just to keeping up appearence I can tell that the new Royal Arena in Copenhagen that opens next February has 16 suites with 12, 16 or 20 seats.


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

*Estadio Monumental U (Lima - Peru)*




































*Estadio Nacional (Lima - Peru)*


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

Estadio Monumental U (Lima Peru)



























Estadio Campeon del Siglo (Montevideo Uruguay)








Fuente









Fuente


















Fuente

Estadio Alberto J. Armando 'la bombonera' (Buenos Aires Argentina)


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

Estadio Monumental de Lima - Final de Copa Libertadores








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


















Fuente









Fuente


















Fuente









Fuente




































Fuente



























Fuente



























Fuente


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

Estadio Monumental U








Fuente









Fuente









fuente









Fuente










Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

Estadio Monumental Isidro Romero Carbo








fuente









fuente









fuente









fuente




































fuente


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

Estadio Campeón del Siglo








fuente









fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

Estadio Monumental Isidro Romero Carbo 








fuente









fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

*Estadio Monumental de Lima*








fuente


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

se acerca la final de la Libertadores en el Monumental de Guayaquil








fuente


----------

